# Estampida en Seúl, muchos muertos



## acitisuJ (29 Oct 2022)

*Seúl, última hora en directo: Al menos 153 muertos y más de 150 heridos en la estampida de la fiesta de Halloween*








Seúl, última hora | Las autoridades buscan 350 desaparecidos entre los 153 fallecidos en la avalancha humana







www.lavanguardia.com





*Al menos 50 heridos graves en celebraciones de Halloween en el centro de Seúl*

Los equipos de emergencias se han desplazado al barrio de Itaweon para prestar primeros auxilios a los heridos.
En total, hay más de un centenar de personas heridas.
Más de un centenar de personas han resultado heridas este sábado a raíz de una *grave y multitudinaria estampida humana* ocurrida durante una fiesta de Halloween en el barrio de Itaewon, en Seúl, que cada año aglutina a miles de personas en esta celebración. Al menos 50 personas están recibiendo *maniobras de reanimación cardiopulmonar*, según han informado las autoridades.

"A las 22.46 horas del 29 de octubre ha habido *un accidente por amontonamiento* cerca del Hotel Hamilton. *El número de víctimas se estima en más de un centenar"*, ha informado la Oficina Central de Desastres y Seguridad del Ministerio del Interior surcoreano, citada por la prensa surcoreana.

Los servicios de emergencia han recibido *al menos 81 llamadas de aviso* desde la zona del Hotel Hamilton por dificultades respiratorias desde las 23.30 horas, según recoge la agencia de noticias surcoreana Yonhap. Por su parte, el periódico _Hangyore Sinmun_ ha informado de que *se ha visto a personal de la Policía y de bomberos trasladando "decenas" de cuerpos* *que podrían ser de fallecidos.*


> truly the scariest halloween of my life—30 down, 400 rescue workers deployed. please avoid itaewon and stay safe. #이태원사고 pic.twitter.com/PC1GBJt7qk
> — Chloe Park in Seoul (@chloepark) October 29, 2022



Vídeos compartidos en redes sociales muestran a los *equipos de emergencia practicando maniobras de resucitación* sobre decenas de personas en las calles de Itaewon.


> #AlertaADN
> Al menos 50 personas se encuentran en estado grave a raíz de una aparente estampida durante la celebración de #Halloween en el barrio de #Itaewon, en el centro de Seúl, Corea del Sur
> 
> pic.twitter.com/phHT41y0du
> — adn40 (@adn40) October 29, 2022





> Así fue la estampida humana registrada hace unas horas en Itaewon, en Seúl, Corea del Sur, que hasta el momento ha dejado un número indeterminado de personas con diversas lesiones.
> Hay al menos 50 personas que sufrieron paros cardiorrespiratorios.pic.twitter.com/ahau0yLsyT
> — Janosik García (@Janosikgarciaz) October 29, 2022



El presidente surcoreano, *Yoon Suk-yeol*, ha ordenado ejecutar una *operación de emergencia* para suministrar primeros auxilios a los afectados. Los bomberos han activado una *respuesta de Nivel Tres* y han enviado a personal a la zona, donde se ha instalado ya un *hospital de campaña* con apoyo del Hospital Nacional Universitario de Seúl, el Hospital Universitario de Kyunghee y el Hospital Universitario de Hanyang. Al menos *142 vehículos de emergencias*, entre ambulancias y camiones de bomberos, han sido enviados al lugar.

Cada año, el barrio de Itaewon, colindante con una base militar estadounidense, se convierte en el punto más concurrido para celebrar Halloween en Seúl. La Policía había informado previamente de que *esperaba una gran concentración de unas 100.000 personas* en la fiesta de Halloween donde ha ocurrido la tragedia.








Al menos 50 heridos graves en celebraciones de Halloween en el centro de Seúl


Al menos 50 personas se encuentran en estado grave a raíz de una aparente estampida en el barrio de Itaewon, en el centro de Seúl, que cada año aglutina...




www.20minutos.es


----------



## lefebre (29 Oct 2022)

Será por chinos...


----------



## acitisuJ (29 Oct 2022)

lefebre dijo:


> Será por chinos...



Son coreanos, no son chinos


----------



## Azrael_II (29 Oct 2022)

Repentinitis


----------



## lefebre (29 Oct 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> Son coreanos, no son chinos



Los coreanos, japoneses, vietnamitas, laosianos y chinos..., son todos chinos.


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (29 Oct 2022)

Ooooooppaaasa GANGMAN STYLE!!!
Oooo

oooo
Ooooo
Oooo

Oooppaaaa gangman STYLE!!!!


----------



## Decipher (29 Oct 2022)

Si estaban celebrando Halloween poco me parece.


----------



## Yatusabes (29 Oct 2022)

Las terrazas siguen llenas


----------



## El DesPromotor (29 Oct 2022)

Pero ahí no son super ordenados, prima el conjunto de la sociedad sobre el individuo y el respeto, etc??

Que les han pegado un susto a cuatro y el resto ha salido a lo loco por un callejón?

Veo el vídeo y no entiendo un pijo.


----------



## ProfeInsti (29 Oct 2022)

El presidente de Corea del Sur ha ordenado esta madrugada asegurar suficientes camas de hospital para los cientos de heridos que se reportan en Itaewon tras estampida por celebraciones de Halloween.
Ochenta heridos de momento.


----------



## ¿Qué? (29 Oct 2022)

¿Estaban vacunados?


----------



## Lemavos (29 Oct 2022)

Iban a asustar y se han llevado un susto...

DEP, que muerte más desagradable.






Al menos 151 muertos y 82 heridos en una estampida durante una fiesta de Halloween en Seúl


Al menos 151 personas han muerto y 82 han resultado heridas tras una estampida en el barrio de Itaewon, en el centro de Seúl, que cada año aglutina a miles de personas durante la...




www.elmundo.es





60 muertos mínimo, madre mía.


----------



## ProfeInsti (29 Oct 2022)

*Joderr....se está hablando de casi 100 Muertos en la estampida!!*


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (29 Oct 2022)

Han celebrado el jayowin seriamente. Estos coreanos sureños no entienden que es de broma.

En cualquier caso, DEP a las probables víctimas.


----------



## Edge2 (29 Oct 2022)




----------



## ENRABATOR (29 Oct 2022)

festividad satanica sana


----------



## Edge2 (29 Oct 2022)




----------



## Charlatan (29 Oct 2022)

truco o trato.............


----------



## Edge2 (29 Oct 2022)

Parecen maniquies


----------



## yonocompro (29 Oct 2022)

Halloween, Estampidas y Aplastamientos.
Un clásico.


----------



## Xupaa (29 Oct 2022)

Muertos en su juventud. Y la música al tope mientras van reanimando al personal. Claro que sí


----------



## AzulyBlanco (29 Oct 2022)

Banalizar la muerte es muy de Halloween, no debéis criticar a quien lo haga si luego celebrais la festividad


----------



## Charlatan (29 Oct 2022)

veo muchos hombre muertos cuando lo normal esuqe fueran mujeres en un porcentaje casi total....


----------



## brickworld (29 Oct 2022)

Joder se ha liado pardisima 59 muertos van ya...la gente es borrega pero cuando hay avalanchas aún hay más 






Al menos 151 muertos y 82 heridos en una estampida durante una fiesta de Halloween en Seúl


Al menos 151 personas han muerto y 82 han resultado heridas tras una estampida en el barrio de Itaewon, en el centro de Seúl, que cada año aglutina a miles de personas durante la...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## montytorri (29 Oct 2022)

60 muertos dicen .
100 heridos


----------



## yonocompro (29 Oct 2022)

Huele a ritual satánico, están probando frecuencias en los vakunados.
Huele a radiación con muertos como en Astroworld, EE.UU.

Y funcionan









Al menos 151 muertos y 82 heridos en una estampida durante una fiesta de Halloween en Corea del Sur


La Policía había informado previamente de que esperaba una gran concentración de unas 100.000 personas en la fiesta de Halloween en la que ha ocurrido la tragedia



www.abc.es


----------



## ProfeInsti (29 Oct 2022)

La cadena MBC está confirmando, de acuerdo a sus fuentes, que más de *100 jóvenes* han muerto en el festival de Halloween de Itaewon.


----------



## Edge2 (29 Oct 2022)

Algunos informes de los medios locales dijeron anteriormente que la aglomeración ocurrió después de que una gran cantidad de personas corrieran *a un bar de Itaewon después de escuchar que una celebridad no identificada lo visitó all*


----------



## Common_Deletion (29 Oct 2022)

Borregada borregueando


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (29 Oct 2022)

Y eso que faltan dos días.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (29 Oct 2022)

100 muertos en una estampida?


Parece que estos rituales ya no son exclusivos de EEUU y Europa. Nos vamos globalizando en todo.


Otra opción es que las vakuñas hallan surtido efecto por alguna alteración...esa sería muy gorda.


----------



## NPI (29 Oct 2022)




----------



## yixikh (29 Oct 2022)

Les dio cambio climático repentino


----------



## Boba Fet II (29 Oct 2022)

Las vacunas matan.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (29 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


>



Joder, vaya escena.


----------



## CRISIS TOTAL (29 Oct 2022)

Si van a celebrar bien la chorrada del haloween los chinos.....si.....


----------



## emperador_zar (29 Oct 2022)

Que ha pasado que raro


----------



## emperador_zar (29 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


>



Es normal siempre ha sido asi


----------



## Octubrista (29 Oct 2022)

Kiskilloso XXI dijo:


> Y eso que faltan dos días.



Y además una celebración que no es de esas culturas orientales.

Posiblemente no fuera festivo allí, y la celebración era este sábado noche.


----------



## brickworld (29 Oct 2022)

Joder.... Es igual o peor que la estampida en el festival alemán aquel vaya locura


----------



## kabeljau (29 Oct 2022)

Esta fiesta, y otras, se han convertido en masificación de borregos. Lo siento, pero, como uno es clásico, lo que traemos a casa son las viandas típicas de las fechas, y los dulces regados, en mi caso, con eso que no rasca al pasar por el gaznate: el Chivas. Cada cual se las avíe a su mejor parecer pero esas masificaciones borreguiles, con un loco que aparezca, se lía de esa manera. Y no hay sanitarios disponibles para tanta respiración artificial.
D.E.P. los finados.


----------



## Snowball (29 Oct 2022)

Pazuzu ya cenó....


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (29 Oct 2022)

Este vídeo es tremendo, vaya sociedad…


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (29 Oct 2022)

Viendo esto se entiende la copla


----------



## Snowball (29 Oct 2022)

emperador_zar dijo:


> Es normal siempre ha sido asi



Antes no nos fijabamos...


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (29 Oct 2022)

brickworld dijo:


> Joder.... Es igual o peor que la estampida en el festival alemán aquel vaya locura



Están como en un paso estrecho. A mi recuerda a aquello de Madrid Arena precisamente en Jayowin.





__





Accidente en el Madrid Arena en 2012 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## NPI (29 Oct 2022)

*Corea del Sur*


----------



## Josant2022 (29 Oct 2022)

Joder luego dicen que Puerto Hurraco es mal sitio.

Hay muchísimos asiáticos muy juntos por todo Asía


----------



## Wasi (29 Oct 2022)

En una estampida de esas no creo que influya mucho la pacuna, más bien que la mayoría tienen el cuerpo y la fuerza de un chaval de 12 años occidental


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (29 Oct 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> Son coreanos, no son chinos



No distingo, son todos iguales.

Susto o muerte!!! Ahora puede ir Iker Jiménez a hacer psicofonías, la verdad es le gente se comporta igual que el ganado.


----------



## inteño (29 Oct 2022)

Difuntos en la fiesta de difuntos.


----------



## Avulense64 (29 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Parecen maniquies



Qué pena, qué muerte más absurda.


----------



## INE (29 Oct 2022)

Coreanos celebrando Halloween


----------



## brickworld (29 Oct 2022)

Kiskilloso XXI dijo:


> Están como en un paso estrecho. A mi recuerda a aquello de Madrid Arena precisamente en Jayowin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es que encima en las mismas fechas joder... Tiene cojones y el organizador se fue de rositas supongo


----------



## Ancient Warrior (29 Oct 2022)

Última hora se habla de 120 muertos


----------



## acitisuJ (29 Oct 2022)

*Había 100.000 personas en la zona de la avalancha mortal*

Según los primeros informes, al menos 100,000 personas habían salido a las fiestas de Halloween de Itaewon que terminarían con la avalancha mortal.

Se trataba del primer evento de Halloween al aire libre sin máscara desde la pandemia y en las redes sociales se puede ver a algunas personas comentando que el área de Itaewon estaba tan llena que se sentía insegura


----------



## Josant2022 (29 Oct 2022)

AL MENOS 120


----------



## golden graham (29 Oct 2022)

Espero que todo haya quedado en un susto


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (29 Oct 2022)

Coreanos celebrando Halloween, ejpañoles el Día de Acción de Gracias. Refinitivamente, el mundo está cada vez más tonto.


----------



## brickworld (29 Oct 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> *Había 100.000 personas en la zona de la avalancha mortal*
> 
> Según los primeros informes, al menos 100,000 personas habían salido a las fiestas de Halloween de Itaewon que terminarían con la avalancha mortal.
> 
> Se trataba del primer evento de Halloween al aire libre sin máscara desde la pandemia y en las redes sociales se puede ver a algunas personas comentando que el área de Itaewon estaba tan llena que se sentía insegura



No me jodas es como Pamplona pero a lo asiático cuanto gente puede haber en la mierda de Pamplona esos días más de 100.000? Pero ese barrio no puede ser tna grande


----------



## Adelaido (29 Oct 2022)

Goenos pieses chortinas


----------



## Edge2 (29 Oct 2022)

Adelaido dijo:


> Goenos pieses chortinas


----------



## Edge2 (29 Oct 2022)

Aqui tambien lo hacen, mira la semana santa en sevilla...


----------



## Gonzalor (29 Oct 2022)

¿No querían sustos y miedo? Pues ahí están.
DEP a las víctimas, que los coreanos son buena gente.


----------



## Kron II (29 Oct 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> *Había 100.000 personas en la zona de la avalancha mortal*
> 
> Según los primeros informes, al menos 100,000 personas habían salido a las fiestas de Halloween de Itaewon que terminarían con la avalancha mortal.
> 
> Se trataba del primer evento de Halloween al aire libre sin máscara desde la pandemia y en las redes sociales se puede ver a algunas personas comentando que el área de Itaewon estaba tan llena que se sentía insegura



Probablemente, esas cifras no esten muy lejos de algunas fiestas en España y en Europa, pero me resulta incomprensible como se puede divertir la gente de semejante forma, cuando casi no puedes ni respirar. ¿No tienen suficiente con el metro en hora punta?

En todo caso, es una tragedia.


----------



## Avulense64 (29 Oct 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Última hora se habla de 120 muertos



Joder


----------



## Edge2 (29 Oct 2022)




----------



## Dadaria (29 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Aqui tambien lo hacen, mira la semana santa en sevilla...



Sí, sobre todo en la madrugá. En la de 2017 solo hubo un muerto con las estampidas, muy poco ocurre afortunadamente para la masa de gente que se concentra.


----------



## brickworld (29 Oct 2022)

Kron II dijo:


> Probablemente, esas cifras no esten muy lejos de algunas fiestas en España y en Europa, pero me resulta incomprensible como se puede divertir la gente de semejante forma, cuando casi no puedes ni respirar. ¿No tienen suficiente con el metro en hora punta?
> 
> En todo caso, es una tragedia.



Lo peor es la indiferencia parece que hay follón porque dos calles más allá la gente seguía de fiesta mientras sabian que se había liado parda y hay decenas de ambulancias y bomberos sonando...

La gente es maravillosa joder...

Es como la mierda plamplonica de todos los años en la plaza esa todos sudados y apretujados y borrachos de mierda... Poco pasa pero claro los mas escandaloso es que le comieron el culo a uno en un portal de mierda al lado de los contadores de Iberdrola


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (29 Oct 2022)

Ver cientos de reanimaciones cardíacas hace pensar en que papuzu ya está cobrándose víctimas de las inoculaciones experimentales


----------



## Erik morden (29 Oct 2022)

Muy pisoteados no están, ni una suela de zapatos veo.
No se Rick ...


----------



## Edge2 (29 Oct 2022)

Dicen que pensaban que habia alguien famoso en un bar y fueron todos a la vez...


----------



## Lord Yavestruc (29 Oct 2022)

Joder, ¿pero qué coño ha pasado para que haya una estampida de semejantes proporciones? Ninguna noticia dice nada.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (29 Oct 2022)

h t t p s://okdiario.com/

SEÚL
*Tragedia en Seúl: al menos 120 muertos por una estampida durante una fiesta de Halloween*








*[video pincha **aquí**]*


*OKDIARIO*

29/10/2022 18:55
ACTUALIZADO: 29/10/2022 20:23


La *tragedia es cada vez peor en Seúl* por la estampida de una *fiesta de Halloween*, Los muertos ascienden ya a a al menos 120 personas y más de 100 han resultado heridas en la grave y multitudinaria avalancha humana ocurrida durante una fiesta de Halloween en el barrio de *Itaewon*, en Seúl, la capital de Corea del Sur, según reseña el diario _Chosun_ de la ciudad, citando fuentes de los bomberos.

Según el citado departamento de bomberos, a la 1:30 a. m. del día 30, el número total de víctimas era de 209. Entre ellos, 59 personas han muerto, 13 de ellas tras ser trasladadas al hospital y 46 personas murieron en el lugar. Un total de 150 personas han resultado heridas.







Los bomberos ha informado de que el accidente ha ocurrido en un callejón cerca del Hotel Hamilton en Itaewon alrededor de las 10:22 pm del día anterior, y que muchas personas cayeron durante el festival de Halloween. La causa exacta del accidente está bajo investigación, dijo la policía.

«A las 22.46 horas del 29 de octubre ha habido un accidente por amontonamiento cerca del Hotel Hamilton. El número de víctimas se estima en más de un centenar», ha informado la Oficina Central de Desastres y Seguridad del Ministerio del Interior surcoreano, citada por la prensa surcoreana.

Los servicios de emergencia han recibido al menos 81 llamadas de aviso desde la zona del Hotel Hamilton por dificultades respiratorias desde las 23.30 horas, según recoge la agencia de noticias surcoreana _Yonhap._

El periódico _Hangyore Sinmun_ ha informado de que se ha visto a personal de la Policía y de bomberos trasladando «decenas» de cuerpos que podrían ser de fallecidos. Oficialmente, los Bomberos han confirmado el traslado de «24 personas a hospitales con accidentes cardíacos».

Los Bomberos han activado una respuesta de Nivel Tres a las 23.50 horas y han enviado a personal a la zona, donde se ha instalado ya un hospital de campaña con apoyo del Hospital Nacional Universitario de Seúl, el Hospital Universitario de Kyunghee y el Hospital Universitario de Hanyang. Al menos 142 vehículos de emergencias entre ambulancias y camiones de Bomberos han sido enviados al lugar.

El presidente surcoreano, Yoon Suk Yeol, ha convocado una *reunión de emergencia* del Centro de Gestión de Crisis de la Presidencia en Yongsan, Seúl. También el alcalde de Seúl, Oh Se Hoon, ha sido informado y regresa desde Europa tras *suspender un viaje en el que tenía programado* visitar cuatro países.

La Policía había informado previamente de que esperaba una gran concentración de unas 100.000 personas en la fiesta de Halloween en la que ha ocurrido la tragedia.















Al menos 151 muertos por estampida en Seúl en una fiesta de Halloween


Una estampida en una fiesta de Halloween en Seúl provoca al menos 151 muertos y 150 heridos, informan los bomberos del país.




okdiario.com


----------



## Edge2 (29 Oct 2022)




----------



## Edge2 (29 Oct 2022)




----------



## Bimbo (29 Oct 2022)

No veis que son muñecos?


----------



## acitisuJ (29 Oct 2022)

*La cifra de muertos sube hasta los 120 fallecidos por la estampida en Seúl

Los rumores de la visita de una celebridad podrían haber provocado la avalancha en Seúl*


----------



## fvckCatalonia (29 Oct 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> *Los rumores de la visita de una celebridad podrían haber provocado la avalancha en Seúl*



Algun eunuco afeminado como los de BTS, seguro.


----------



## brickworld (29 Oct 2022)

Jooooderrrrr






__





Cargando…






m.dcinside.com





<iframe src="https://m.dcinside.com/movie/player?no=1275138"></iframe>


----------



## acitisuJ (29 Oct 2022)

- Los rumores de la visita de una celebridad podrían haber provocado la avalancha en Seúl.
- La estampida ha tenido lugar en un callejón estrecho del barrio de Itaewon, en Seúl.
- El Gobierno Metropolitano de Seúl pide que la gente regrese a casa.


----------



## fayser (29 Oct 2022)




----------



## CristionaSchumacher (29 Oct 2022)

120 muertos ya, que brutales las fotos con los cadáveres en la calzada...


----------



## Gonzalor (29 Oct 2022)

Es bien raro, esa gente es muy disciplinada y organizada.


----------



## Stag Party (29 Oct 2022)

Adelaido dijo:


> Goenos pieses chortinas



Vamos al infierno. Pero estaba esperando un mensaje así.


----------



## brickworld (29 Oct 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Es bien raro, esa gente es muy disciplinada y organizada.



Como han dicho antes es como el Madrid arena pero magnificado cuando te ves en una de esas es como el infierno... Y te la sudan los demás
Pero vamos unos buenos policías pegando palos para que los borregos no entren en una calle es lo que deberían hacer, esto no es más de lo que puede haber nuestra puta plaza pamplonica o en navidad en algunas calles poco pasa...


----------



## Stag Party (29 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Dicen que pensaban que habia alguien famoso en un bar y fueron todos a la vez...



Buscar entornito y posición les ha salido caro.


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Oct 2022)

*Coreanos lives matter

Al menos 120 muertos y 100 heridos en una estampida durante una fiesta de Halloween en Seúl *


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Oct 2022)

Si hubiesen nacido en Corea del Norte, habrían llegado a viejos rodeados de sus nietos.


----------



## simepikamearrasko (29 Oct 2022)

En un rincón perdido, en los Picos de Europa, respirando aire puro, jamás te pasarán estas cosas....


----------



## davincy (29 Oct 2022)

Estoy repasando el hilo pero por si alguien me puede responder @acitisuJ 
¿Hay algún vídeo de la estampida o sólo de las reanimaciones?


----------



## Malvender (29 Oct 2022)




----------



## hijodeputin (29 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


>



no he visto hacer más mal una cpr en mi vida, parece que estuvieran ensayando con muñecos. Hay que insuflar aire de vez en cuando no simplemente comprimir y comprimir. Y no se puede para hasta que se lleven a tio o tia al hospital.


----------



## esmejortenerfe (29 Oct 2022)

yonocompro dijo:


> Huele a ritual satánico, están probando frecuencias en los vakunados.
> Huele a radiación con muertos como en Astroworld, EE.UU.
> 
> Y funcionan
> ...



A mí me parece esto también, encima dice junto a una base americana. Pareciera que lo hacen igual, antes sin las vacunas y todo lo del 5g ya pasó en lo del Arena en Madrid. Otra de sacrificios humanos


----------



## Antiparticula (29 Oct 2022)

hijodeputin dijo:


> no he visto hacer más mal una cpr en mi vida, parece que estuvieran ensayando con muñecos. Hay que insuflar aire de vez en cuando no simplemente comprimir y comprimir. Y no se puede para hasta que se lleven a tio o tia al hospital.



Si claro, están con las máscarillas porque tienen más miedo que siete viejas y van a hacer el boca a boca.


----------



## Knight who says ni (29 Oct 2022)

pues sí que le dan realismo a la fiesta


----------



## Narbaiza (29 Oct 2022)




----------



## Busher (29 Oct 2022)

Susto o muerte... pues ambas cosas.


----------



## matias331 (29 Oct 2022)

como se den cuenta que es mas efectivo que el covi, van a promover las estampidas.......


----------



## Miss Andorra (29 Oct 2022)

Para esa sociedad completamente aculturada.


----------



## Lord Vader (29 Oct 2022)

Terrible


----------



## brickworld (29 Oct 2022)

davincy dijo:


> Estoy repasando el hilo pero por si alguien me puede responder @acitisuJ
> ¿Hay algún vídeo de la estampida o sólo de las reanimaciones?



Hay videos doy fe y muy gores... Hay hasta streamer que han retrasmitido en directo en medio de la misma y había gente al lado desvanecida ya


----------



## Bien boa (29 Oct 2022)

La Señora de la Guadaña se ha cobrado su tributo; con las almas de los difuntos no se bromea.


----------



## brickworld (29 Oct 2022)

Narbaiza dijo:


>



Ese es uno de los que decía si muy gore todo


----------



## Power Ranger en paro (29 Oct 2022)

¿Cuántos Jalowins con finales dramáticos hemos tenido ya? Siempre se quema una casa con chavales dentro o pasan cosas así. Curioso, ¿no?


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (29 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Algunos informes de los medios locales dijeron anteriormente que la aglomeración ocurrió después de que una gran cantidad de personas corrieran *a un bar de Itaewon después de escuchar que una celebridad no identificada lo visitó all*



Lo que viene siendo palmar por una gilipollez, que puta desgracia.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (29 Oct 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Este vídeo es tremendo, vaya sociedad…



El ser humano nunca deja de sorprender.


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (29 Oct 2022)

Ha sido un ataque desde Best Korea


----------



## Insurrección (29 Oct 2022)

Esa música es muy parecida a la que había cuando cayó tanta gente en USA, en el concierto del rapero negro ese.

Desde el cuñadismo… a ver si la gente ha empezado a palmar de infartos y la peña ha salido corriendo asustada provocando la tragedia…


----------



## jkaza (29 Oct 2022)

Catalanes exportando pirotecnia a Seúl


----------



## Bien boa (29 Oct 2022)

Conclusión: HUID SIEMPRE DE DONDE SE CONCENTRE LA MASA


----------



## Knight who says ni (29 Oct 2022)

Lo de tantas paradas cardiorrespiratorias y reanimaciones simultáneas es raro de cojones.


----------



## Snowball (29 Oct 2022)

Narbaiza dijo:


>



Los arcontes nutridos...

Viendo ese video:,

Si es que no le queda a uno más remedio que ser un magufo...


----------



## Bien boa (29 Oct 2022)

simepikamearrasko dijo:


> En un rincón perdido, en los Picos de Europa, respirando aire puro, jamás te pasarán estas cosas....



Bueno, te pueden pasar otras como perderte en la niebla o caerte por un precipicio, pero con sentido común puedes evitar muchas situaciones de peligro.


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (29 Oct 2022)

Más de 140 muertos y subiendo


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (29 Oct 2022)

hijodeputin dijo:


> no he visto hacer más mal una cpr en mi vida, parece que estuvieran ensayando con muñecos. Hay que insuflar aire de vez en cuando no simplemente comprimir y comprimir. Y no se puede para hasta que se lleven a tio o tia al hospital.



La gente intenta poner de su parte haciendo el masaje cardiopulmonar (aunque se haga mal mayormente), pero lo de meter el boquino la gente es mas reacia.

Yo me acuerdo de pequeño un señor mayor se murio en el area de descnaso que era la parada de autobus de un trayecto interprovincial, dos personas le hicieron el RCP, se daban cuenta de que debian meter boquino para insuflar un poco de aire, pero ninguno se atrevió, por escrupulos seguramente. Y el hombre que viajaba solo, murió. La vida es asi de triste muchas muchas veces.


----------



## From Thailand with love (29 Oct 2022)

que pena, como dicen por ahi, los surcoreanos son buena gente


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (29 Oct 2022)

Estupenda forma de culminar la fiesta de la muerte: muriendo.


----------



## Karlb (29 Oct 2022)

¿Qué desató la estampida?


----------



## Power Ranger en paro (29 Oct 2022)

Lo dicho, todos los jaloguines pasa algo.









La tragedia del Madrid Arena cumple nueve años con sus responsables en libertad


La avalancha se produjo durante la celebración del evento de música electrónica Thriller Music Park




www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (29 Oct 2022)

Knight who says ni dijo:


> Lo de tantas paradas cardiorrespiratorias y reanimaciones simultáneas es raro de cojones.



No lo es, gente aplastada, te asfixias y se te para el corazon, sin mas. Lo raro es la situación.


----------



## Snowball (29 Oct 2022)

From Thailand with love dijo:


> que pena, como dicen por ahi, los surcoreanos son buena gente



Bueno...

Tienen mente colmena


----------



## Murray's (29 Oct 2022)

Ostia puta al menos 120 muertos osea la cosa va subir

Dicen que del aplastamiento hay infartados....

DEP


----------



## Merluzi (29 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Parecen maniquies



a las Buenas noches.
Pon fuente compañero


----------



## perrasno (29 Oct 2022)

Lord Vader dijo:


> Terrible



Entiendo la desesperación del momento pero, ¿el del 0:25 está reanimando unas piernas?


----------



## Murray's (29 Oct 2022)

Pobres chortinas


----------



## nebulosa (29 Oct 2022)

Joder qué pena XD.
Descansen en paz todos ellos.


----------



## Snowball (29 Oct 2022)

Han dicho en antonia 3 que la mayoría de víctimas son mujeres veinteañeras

A los entes siempre les gustó la carne joven


----------



## AzulyBlanco (29 Oct 2022)

Oye esto va a traer conspiraciones de todo tipo, 146 muertos en una calle por muy abarrotada que estuviera....que cojones ha pasado ahí?


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (29 Oct 2022)

Da cosa ver este video, ahi el que sea alto y tenga mas fuerza se libra, pero los bajitos y tal, alguno se va hundiendo...


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (29 Oct 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Han dicho en antonia 3 que la mayoría de víctimas son mujeres veinteañeras
> 
> A los entes siempre les gustó la carne joven



Es normal, menos fuerza, mas bajitas...


----------



## lokeno100 (29 Oct 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Bueno...
> 
> Tienen mente colmena




Venerable cerdito, tú también crees que puede ser cierta la teoría esa de que quieren reducir población?.

saludos.


----------



## Ethan20 (29 Oct 2022)

Pobres chavales, en Itaewon cualquier sábado está petado y Halloween es la mayor festividad de alli, como ha sido el primero después de la pandemia se ha liado. DEP


----------



## davincy (29 Oct 2022)

brickworld dijo:


> Hay videos doy fe y muy gores... Hay hasta streamer que han retrasmitido en directo en medio de la misma y había gente al lado desvanecida ya



Yo lo que quiero verificar es si la gente empieza la estampida con el posterior bloqueo del callejón porque pudieran haber habido algunas repentinitis.

Ya nos vendiendor una avalancha el año pasado en el concierto de Houston y vídeos posteriores nos demostraron que era falso, fueron repentinitis.

Confianza en los medios 0.

Y no digo que en este caso sean todo repentinitis, solo quiero ver cómo empezó.

En el telediarreo de A3 el corresponsal ha dicho que "algunas personas se habrían tropezado dando pie al bloqueo del callejón"


----------



## Snowball (29 Oct 2022)

AzulyBlanco dijo:


> Oye esto va a traer conspiraciones de todo tipo, 146 muertos en una calle por muy abarrotada que estuviera....que cojones ha pasado ahí?



Lo dicho

Te hacen ser magufo por cojones


----------



## Power Ranger en paro (29 Oct 2022)

fiesta satánica requiere de tributo, aunque los participantes no sepan que lo es.


----------



## Knight who says ni (29 Oct 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> No lo es, gente aplastada, te asfixias y se te para el corazon, sin mas. Lo raro es la situación.



Hay por ahí un trozo de vídeo en el que se ven 8 o 10 reanimaciones a la vez en 20 metros de calle, con un montón de sanitarios bombeando. Yo nunca he visto una imagen como esa, y estampida ha habido muchas.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (29 Oct 2022)

Knight who says ni dijo:


> Hay por ahí un trozo de vídeo en el que se ven 8 o 10 reanimaciones a la vez en 20 metros de calle, con un montón de sanitarios bombeando. Yo nunca he visto una imagen como esa, y estampida ha habido muchas.



Vale macho, ha sido el grafeno de la vacuna.


----------



## Edge2 (29 Oct 2022)

Merluzi dijo:


> a las Buenas noches.
> Pon fuente compañero


----------



## Knight who says ni (29 Oct 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Vale macho, ha sido el grafeno de la vacuna.



No seas magufo, hombre...


----------



## Ezekyle Abaddon (29 Oct 2022)

esmejortenerfe dijo:


> A mí me parece esto también, encima dice junto a una base americana. Pareciera que lo hacen igual, antes sin las vacunas y todo lo del 5g ya pasó en lo del Arena en Madrid. Otra de sacrificios humanos



Lo dudo si lo hacen asi las elites fail. Teniendo en cuenta la hora alli tambien.
Hoy hay luna en capricornio y mercurio entraba en escorpio. Marte ya esta debil por empieza a retrogradar mañana... Algol sigue mal posicionada.

Lo que digo es que es una chapuza. Nis vamos a dar cuenta pronto de que es una psi op.
No hay buen alineamiento hoy.

Para el dia 31 Samhaim. A la caida del sol tenemos luna,en Acuario y marte retrogado ya... Va haber como bajon de energia....

Atencion que apelaran a los sentimientos con algun evento raro o incluso este puede haber sido orquestado para luna en Samhaim ahi trararan de meter caña al subconsciente.


----------



## Snowball (29 Oct 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Da cosa ver este video, ahi el que sea alto y tenga mas fuerza se libra, pero los bajitos y tal, alguno se va hundiendo...



Todos esos gritos de terror y dolor... en más de un castillo/palacio hoy están de celebración


----------



## Busher (29 Oct 2022)

Bien boa dijo:


> Bueno, te pueden pasar otras como perderte en la niebla o caerte por un precipicio, pero con sentido común puedes evitar muchas situaciones de peligro.



Que se lo digan a los cabreros de Cain...


----------



## biba ecuador (29 Oct 2022)

Ser adorador de satanás tiene un precio

Aplástese 

Amorcíllese

Espachúrrese


----------



## Antiparticula (29 Oct 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Han dicho en antonia 3 que la mayoría de víctimas son mujeres veinteañeras
> 
> A los entes siempre les gustó la carne joven



La chicas tienen menos fuerza.
En la avalancha de la cajamagica en madrid tambien murieron las chicas.


----------



## Sawa (29 Oct 2022)

yonocompro dijo:


> Huele a ritual satánico, están probando frecuencias en los vakunados.
> Huele a radiación con muertos como en Astroworld, EE.UU.
> 
> Y funcionan
> ...



Aquí otro que se suma con la misma opinión, están haciendo pruebas.


----------



## Snowball (29 Oct 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> La chicas tienen menos fuerza.
> En la avalancha de la cajamagica en madrid tambien murieron las chicas.



Si es de cajón


----------



## Morototeo (29 Oct 2022)

Os aconsejo no estar nunca en una de estas. nunca. Salir de una estampida, o de una aglomeración al salir de una discoteca o similar es horrible.


----------



## Decipher (29 Oct 2022)

Esos si que se han llevado un susto.


----------



## Kartal (29 Oct 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> La chicas tienen menos fuerza.
> En la avalancha de la cajamagica en madrid tambien murieron las chicas.



Que no te henterash!! A sido el sinco jeeeee...


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (29 Oct 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Todos esos gritos de terror y dolor... en más de un castillo/palacio hoy están de celebración


----------



## Power Ranger en paro (29 Oct 2022)

Podríamos abrir un hilo con desgracias ocurridas en jalogüin y fliparíamos. Cada año hay una o más desgracias tipo una intoxicación por humos en una casa, una avalancha, etc. Que también habrán ocurrido en año nuevo, etc, pero yo creo que jalogüin se lleva la palma.









Tres chicas muertas en la macrofiesta de Halloween en el Madrid Arena


El hospital Doce de Octubre desmiente la muerte de la chica hospitalizada en sus instalaciones




cadenaser.com













Muere una niña de 12 años tras un coma etílico en una fiesta de Halloween


La menor se desmayó cuando estaba con unos amigos en un parque de San Martín de la Vega




elpais.com













Muere una menor en una fiesta de Halloween en Guadalajara


La deficiente combustión de un generador también ha afectado a otras ocho personas por inhalación de humo




www.diariosur.es









__





Cargando…






www.cato.org


----------



## jkaza (29 Oct 2022)

La que está liando Putin!


----------



## lectorina (29 Oct 2022)

brickworld dijo:


> Ese es uno de los que decía si muy gore todo



Tremendo, el que graba es el más alto y se le ve jodido rápidamente. A saber cuanto tiempo han estado así.


----------



## al loro (29 Oct 2022)

Profesor Paul Vazo dijo:


> Más de 140 muertos y subiendo



146, ya suman 11. Prueba superada.
El siguiente número puede ser 155


----------



## McNulty (29 Oct 2022)

Muy raro ver estas cosas en Corea, con lo ordenaditos que son.

El organizador se va a suicidar, sino lo ha hecho ya.


----------



## biba ecuador (29 Oct 2022)

Según xicosubnomalo ha sido culpa del cambio subnormático


----------



## 21creciente (29 Oct 2022)

Cuando te agota y molestan los centros comerciales abarrotados, es el instinto que te está avisando


----------



## brickworld (29 Oct 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Muy raro ver estas cosas en Corea, con lo ordenaditos que son.
> 
> El organizador se va a suicidar, sino lo ha hecho ya.



No es ninguna fiesta privada vamos son callejuelas de mierda... Le echarán la culpa al alcalde que ha permitido aglomeraciones

Hay videos muy gores de uno grabando dentro de lo que parece una cabina de teléfonos y todo alrededor lleno de gente que parecen hordas de zombies da mucha angustia


----------



## Edge2 (29 Oct 2022)




----------



## Rose_Seraphim (29 Oct 2022)

Huele que apesta a repentinitis y que la han intentado tapar con una noticia falsa. La fiesta de Halloween no es hasta el lunes. Si hasta van vestidos con ropa de calle común y corriente. La excusa barata de que corrieron para ver a un famoso en un bar es más burda y poco creíble aún.

Me parece que estamos ante otro caso como el del concierto del rapero. Pronto saldrán más vídeos y veremos que empezaron a repentinar por las ondas de la música, la gente entraría en pánico e intentarían huir, formándose el tapón.


----------



## brickworld (29 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


>



Casi igualito que el Madrid arena gente empujando gente que se cae y se lia parda porque la gente se tira encima delos aplastados y vienen más detrás aplastando...


----------



## Edge2 (29 Oct 2022)




----------



## Kurten (29 Oct 2022)

DEP


----------



## Salsa_rosa (29 Oct 2022)

Dep.


----------



## Snowball (29 Oct 2022)

*Los "dioses" nos explotan como nosotros explotamos a los animales, siendo la "Leche" y la "Carne" que nos sacan nuestra energía psíquica cuando sufrimos o morimos de forma violenta.*


----------



## Kartal (29 Oct 2022)

Qué tiempos aquellos cuando en Burbuja este tipo de hilos servían para informarse. Ahora enseguida se llenan de magufos con sus gorros de papel albal...


----------



## OYeah (29 Oct 2022)




----------



## Edge2 (29 Oct 2022)




----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (29 Oct 2022)

Hay un poco de hilo en este hijoputismo.


----------



## Busher (29 Oct 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Han dicho en antonia 3 que la mayoría de víctimas son mujeres veinteañeras
> 
> A los entes siempre les gustó la carne joven



Simple cuestion de fuerza fisica.
La lectura magufa y la heteropatriarcal la dejonpara otros, otras y otres.


----------



## Edge2 (29 Oct 2022)

Aqui se ve fuego, quizas no sea lo que parece...


----------



## McNulty (29 Oct 2022)

"Son fiestas yankees y capitalistas sanas."

Kim Jong el Pancetas IV


----------



## daniguzmán (29 Oct 2022)

Power Ranger en paro dijo:


> Podríamos abrir un hilo con desgracias ocurridas en jalogüin y fliparíamos. Cada año hay una o más desgracias tipo una intoxicación por humos en una casa, una avalancha, etc. Que también habrán ocurrido en año nuevo, etc, pero yo creo que jalogüin se lleva la palma.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Parece ser que Chilogüín es la fiesta grande de Satanás.









”El demonio se mete en todo, también en la fiesta de Halloween”


Varios sacerdotes muestran su preocupación ante la pérdida de valores religiosos de la festividad de todos los Santos.




www.lainformacion.com


----------



## Suprimo (29 Oct 2022)




----------



## burbuje (29 Oct 2022)

Jamás entenderé lo de meterse en medio de miles de personas para celebrar nada o para cualquier tipo de acto o festejo. Cada uno sabrá, pero si yo me veo en medio de una marabunta de gente, me empieza a zumbar el sentido arácnido a todo trapo.


----------



## Narbaiza (29 Oct 2022)

Video dedicado a los magufos.

Ex sacerdote satánico advierte del peligro de jelowin.


----------



## Power Ranger en paro (29 Oct 2022)

daniguzmán dijo:


> Parece ser que Chilogüín es la fiesta grande de Satanás.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pos claro. Por la época del año que es. Como han vendido una ciencia falsa no prestamos atención a estas cosas. Pero los antiguos sabían que algo pasaba entre el final de octubre y el inicio de noviembre.


----------



## Soy forero (29 Oct 2022)

El juego del calamar


----------



## al loro (29 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Aqui se ve fuego, quizas no sea lo que parece...



Qué rápidos a quemar muertos para no dejar pruebas..


----------



## al loro (29 Oct 2022)

Soy forero dijo:


> El juego del calamar



Los Oscar no se regalan sólos..


----------



## acitisuJ (29 Oct 2022)

Al menos 146 muertos


----------



## Sardónica (29 Oct 2022)

Al menos 146 personas han muerto y más de 150 han resultado heridas tras una estampida en el barrio de *Itaewon.*

Vídeos de la masacre.


----------



## Kartal (29 Oct 2022)

Power Ranger en paro dijo:


> Pos claro. Por la época del año que es. Como han vendido una ciencia falsa no prestamos atención a estas cosas. Pero los antiguos sabían que algo pasaba entre el final de octubre y el inicio de noviembre.



De hecho el origen de la festividad pagana era honrar a los que fallecieron en el Diluvio, sucedido en estas fechas.


----------



## burbuje (29 Oct 2022)

brickworld dijo:


> Casi igualito que el Madrid arena gente empujando gente que se cae y se lia parda porque la gente se tira encima delos aplastados y vienen más detrás aplastando...



Tal cual.
Verte ahí, aplastado y con el aire caliente y falta de oxigeno, los chillidos agudos de las tías...debe ser el puto infierno. Sobretodo notar el calor, la humedad del sudor y transpiración de toda la peña, y sentir que te falta el aire. Menuda puta pesadilla.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (29 Oct 2022)

ACTUALIZACIÓN: MÁS MUERTOS


h t t p s://okdiario.com/


SEÚL
*Tragedia en Seúl: al menos 146 muertos por una estampida durante una fiesta de Halloween*








*[video pincha aquí]*


*OKDIARIO*

29/10/2022 18:55
ACTUALIZADO: 29/10/2022 22:04


La *tragedia es cada vez peor en Seúl* por la estampida de una *fiesta de Halloween*. Los muertos ascienden ya, al menos, a 146 personas y más de 150 han resultado heridas en la grave y multitudinaria avalancha humana ocurrida durante una fiesta de Halloween en el barrio de *Itaewon*, en Seúl, la capital de Corea del Sur, según reseña el diario _Chosun_ de la ciudad, citando fuentes de los bomberos. A medida que pasan las horas y los bomberos trabajan en las calles, se eleva dramáticamente la cifra de fallecidos. «El elevado número de víctimas se debió a que *muchos fueron pisoteados* durante el evento de Halloween», dijo un responsable de los bomberos. Muchos han fallecido *asfixiados por aplastamiento*, según la misma fuente.

«Hasta las 02:30 horas 120 murieron y 100 resultaron heridos», ha informado un funcionario del departamento de bomberos, Choi Sung-bum, a los periodistas en el lugar de los hechos. Poco antes, las autoridades habían ofrecido un primer balance de 59 fallecidos y 150 heridos.
El incidente ocurrió en el popular barrio de Itaewon, donde *cerca de 100.000 personas* s*e agolparon en sus estrechas calles* para celebrar Halloween, precisaron las autoridades. El citado departamento de bomberos, había dicho a la 1:30 a. m. del día 30, el número total de víctimas era de 209.







Los bomberos ha informado de que el accidente ha ocurrido en un callejón cerca del Hotel Hamilton en Itaewon alrededor de las 10:22 pm del día anterior, y que muchas personas cayeron durante el festival de Halloween. La causa exacta del accidente está bajo investigación, dijo la policía.

*Escenas apocalípticas*

Un testigo citado por el medido _Yonhap_ narró escenas apocalípticas.»Las personas caían apiladas unas encima de otras como en una tumba. Algunos perdían gradualmente el conocimiento y otras parecían muertas en ese momento», señaló.

El presidente surcoreano, Yoon Suk-yeol, ordenó enviar equipos de primeros auxilios al lugar y pidió que los hospitales se preparasen para recibir a los heridos.

Fotografías publicadas por la agencia surcoreana mostraron a más de una decena de personas tendidas en una calle y a socorristas dando masajes cardíacos a algunas de ellas.

En otras imágenes grabadas por video se puede ver unos 20 cuerpos recubiertos con mantas.

«A las 22.46 horas del 29 de octubre ha habido un accidente por amontonamiento cerca del Hotel Hamilton. El número de víctimas se estima en más de un centenar», ha informado la Oficina Central de Desastres y Seguridad del Ministerio del Interior surcoreano, citada por la prensa surcoreana.

Los servicios de emergencia han recibido al menos 81 llamadas de aviso desde la zona del Hotel Hamilton por dificultades respiratorias desde las 23.30 horas, según recoge la agencia de noticias surcoreana _Yonhap._

El periódico _Hangyore Sinmun_ ha informado de que se ha visto a personal de la Policía y de bomberos trasladando «decenas» de cuerpos que podrían ser de fallecidos. Oficialmente, los Bomberos han confirmado el traslado de «24 personas a hospitales con accidentes cardíacos».

Los Bomberos han activado una respuesta de Nivel Tres a las 23.50 horas y han enviado a personal a la zona, donde se ha instalado ya un hospital de campaña con apoyo del Hospital Nacional Universitario de Seúl, el Hospital Universitario de Kyunghee y el Hospital Universitario de Hanyang. Al menos 142 vehículos de emergencias entre ambulancias y camiones de Bomberos han sido enviados al lugar.

El presidente surcoreano, Yoon Suk Yeol, ha convocado una *reunión de emergencia* del Centro de Gestión de Crisis de la Presidencia en Yongsan, Seúl. También el alcalde de Seúl, Oh Se Hoon, ha sido informado y regresa desde Europa tras *suspender un viaje en el que tenía programado* visitar cuatro países.

La Policía había informado previamente de que esperaba una gran concentración de unas 100.000 personas en la fiesta de Halloween en la que ha ocurrido la tragedia.















Al menos 151 muertos por estampida en Seúl en una fiesta de Halloween


Una estampida en una fiesta de Halloween en Seúl provoca al menos 151 muertos y 150 heridos, informan los bomberos del país.




okdiario.com


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (29 Oct 2022)

h t t p s://www.eldebate.com/







Cadáveres cubiertos con mantas en las calles de Itaewon, un barrio de la capital surcoreana AFP

*Un testigo de la tragedia de Seúl: «Las personas caían apiladas unas encima de otras como en una tumba»*
*Al menos 146 personas han muerto y 150 han resultado heridas después de una avalancha en el barrio Itaewon de Seúl, durante las celebraciones de Halloween*






El Debate
29/10/2022 Actualizada 22:19
FacebookTwitterWhatsapp Enviar por Email

Al menos 146 personas murieron y 150 resultaron heridas el sábado en una *estampida *de miles de personas aglutinadas en las estrechas calles de Itaewon, un popular barrio de *Seúl*, la capital de Corea del sur, para celebrar Halloween, informaron las autoridades.

............................................................









Halloween trágico en Itaewon: las imágenes del horror en el barrio de Seúl


Una estampida humana ha dejado, al menos, 120 muertos y 150 heridos en el barrio Itaewon de Seúl, capital de Corea del Sur, durante las celebracion...




www.eldebate.com




............................................................


Un *testigo *citado por la agencia coreana Yonhap ha narrado las escenas apocalípticas que se han vivido en el lugar. «Las personas* caían apiladas unas encima de otras* como en una tumba. Algunos perdían gradualmente el conocimiento y otras *parecían muertas *en ese momento», señaló.

Las redes sociales se han llenado de vídeos que muestran cómo decenas de personas se quedan *atascadas*, en una calle estrecha, amontonadas tras la estampida. También hay vídeos en los que se ve a decenas de personas tendidas en el suelo a las que aplican técnicas de reanimación. Fotografías publicadas por la agencia surcoreana mostraron a más de una decena de personas tendidas en una calle y a socorristas dando masajes cardíacos a algunas de ellas.

El presidente surcoreano,* Yoon Suk-yeol*, ordenó enviar equipos de primeros auxilios al lugar y pidió que los hospitales se preparasen para recibir a los heridos.



Policías con chalecos amarillos acordonaron la zona y rescatistas cargaron algunas víctimas en camillas hacia las ambulancias. Las autoridades solicitaron a la gente que abandonara el lugar para facilitar la evacuación de los heridos a los hospitales.

El *alcalde de Seúl*, Oh Se-hoon, se encontraba en Europa y decidió regresar a Corea del Sur, según Yonhap. Es la primera vez que se celebra Halloween en el país asiático desde el inicio de la pandemia de covid-19 en 2020.

*«Muchos murieron pisoteados»*






Cadáveres cubiertos con mantas en las calles de Itaewon, un barrio de la capital surcoreana AFP

Una de las personas que ha comparecido ante la prensa ha sido Choi Seong-beom, funcionario del departamento de bomberos: «Hasta las 04H00 [del domingo], 146 habían muerto y 150 estaban heridos», declaró.

Choi explicó que «el *elevado número de víctimas* se debió a que muchos fueron pisoteados durante el evento de Halloween» y dijo que el balance de muertos podría aumentar. Los cuerpos fueron trasladados a hospitales o a un gimnasio cercano, indicó.
El incidente ocurrió cerca del *hotel Hamilton* en el popular barrio de Itaewon, donde miles de personas se agolparon en sus estrechas calles para celebrar Halloween.






Las calles de Itaewon se han convertido en un gigantesco hospital de campaña ante la tragedia AFP

La catástrofe se produjo a las 22:22 hora local (13:22h GMT), precisó la agencia de noticias surcoreana Yonhap, atribuyéndola a una probable estampida.

Un portavoz de los bomberos indicó a la AFP que más de 140 ambulancias fueron enviadas al lugar.

En un primer momento, los bomberos informaron que cerca de 50 personas estaban siendo atendidas después de sufrir paros cardíacos. Aunque los testimonios desde el lugar y las imágenes ya anticipaban un número mucho mayor de fallecidos y heridos. En Corea del Sur, los servicios de rescate se refieren a paros cardíacos hasta que un médico declara oficialmente la muerte de una persona.















Un testigo de la tragedia de Seúl: «Las personas caían apiladas unas encima de otras como en una tumba»


Al menos 146 personas han muerto y 150 han resultado heridas después de una avalancha en el barrio Itaewon de Seúl, durante las celebraciones de Ha...




www.eldebate.com


----------



## Otrasvidas (29 Oct 2022)

Mogollón de muertos, Día de los Difuntos, Corea del Sur en el punto de mira del NWO. He escuchado hablar de casualidades, sé que existen las casualidades, pero en este caso... No sé, Rick.


----------



## Brigit (29 Oct 2022)

No se puede creer que muera tanta gente y de una manera tan tonta, sin que haya algún accidente o alguna amenaza que les haga escapar de esa manera.


----------



## Blackest (29 Oct 2022)

No me explico como puede morir tanta gente en una aplastamiento, 160 de momento. Es decir hasta ahora habiamos visto 5 10 20 muertos.. pero 160?

No se como puede morir fisicamente tanta gente, es decir en una estampida en principo se hace una pelota de gente aplastada y mas allá de esos no suelen morir mas, ¿se formó una pelota de 160 personas?.


Por ejemplo en este video de la calle donde se ha producido la estampida




A aparte del tapon que se puede hacer al final de esa calle, no veo que haya tanta gente como para que mueran 160 personas, a no ser que murieran la mitad de los que están ahí

A este le pilló la estampida, comenta que hubo un incendio en una sala de fiesta y así comenzó la estampida.



Otro al que también



Lo peor es que muchos de esos muertos eran hombres, porque recordad que lo mas importante es que nuestros hombres estén seguros y protegidos y no les pase nada malo.


----------



## acitisuJ (29 Oct 2022)

22:36
*100 heridos graves se debaten entre la vida y la muerte, según el último informe de la estampida*

Además de los 146 muertos confirmados por la avalancha en el callejón del barrio de Itaewon, hay otras 100 personas en estado crítico al borde de la muerte, según acaban de confirmar las autoridades coreanas. Se espera que en los próximos minutos crezca la lista de fallecidos en la tragedia que ha marcado la fiesta de Halloween en Seúl

22:30
*El jefe de Bomberos de Seúl habla de una "presunta estampida" y más de 1.700 miembros de Servicios de Emergencia movilizados*

La avalancha que ha causado la muerte a 146 personas en Seúl ha provocado la movilización de más de 1.700 miembros de Servicios de Emergencia coreanos. Así lo acaba de anunciar el jefe del Departamento de Bomberos de Yongsan, Choi Seong-bum, quien habla de una "presunta estampida" en la investigación preliminar de la tragedia

22:24
*El lugar de la estampida está concurrido con 140 ambulancias*

Medios locales informan de que en el popular barrio de Itaewon hay 140 ambulancias trasladando heridos y atendiendo a las víctimas de la avalancha, durante las fiestas de Halloween que han dejado al menos 146 muertos. Por otro lado, explican que han recibido al menos 81 llamadas de personas atrapadas en la aglomeración, que ya ha provocado 150 heridos en Seúl


----------



## brickworld (29 Oct 2022)

Blackest dijo:


> No me explico como puede morir tanta gente en una aplastamiento, 160 de momento. Es decir hasta ahora habiamos visto 5 10 20 muertos.. pero 160?
> 
> No se como puede morir fisicamente tanta gente, es decir en una estampida en principo se hace una pelota de gente aplastada y mas allá de esos no suelen morir mas, ¿se formó una pelota de 160 personas?.
> 
> ...



Me da que hubo varias calles no solo una puedes calcular con que haya 4 calles y 30 o 50 aplastadas en cada una ya los tienes.. ese barrio está casi en una montaña por lo que son calles inclinadas y pequeñas son una ratonera


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Oct 2022)

" pero si moría mucha más gente por coronavirus cada día " 

venga, circulen !


----------



## Snowball (29 Oct 2022)

*Escenas apocalípticas*

Un testigo citado por el medido Yonhap narró escenas apocalípticas.»Las personas caían *apiladas unas encima de otras como en una tumba*


----------



## perrasno (29 Oct 2022)

Blackest dijo:


> No me explico como puede morir tanta gente en una aplastamiento, 160 de momento. Es decir hasta ahora habiamos visto 5 10 20 muertos.. pero 160?
> 
> No se como puede morir fisicamente tanta gente, es decir en una estampida en principo se hace una pelota de gente aplastada y mas allá de esos no suelen morir mas, ¿se formó una pelota de 160 personas?.



Lo que se ve en los vídeos que van llegándonos no es una simple pelota de gente sino ríos y ríos de cientos de personas. Es más parecido a una avalancha típica de La Meca, sólo que en un lugar estrechísimo.


----------



## eljusticiero (29 Oct 2022)

Noticia: - La GENTE SE COMPORTA COMO ESCORIA: Jóvenes se ponen a bailar delante de los servicios de emergencia tras la muerte de más de 150 personas en Seúl | Burbuja.info


----------



## el futuro (29 Oct 2022)

Subhumanos subhumaneando, todo en orden.


----------



## danilovix (29 Oct 2022)

Occidental escapa escalando la pared, min 1:40, las hormigas miran.


----------



## Snowball (29 Oct 2022)

danilovix dijo:


> Occidental escapa escalando la pared, min 1:40, las hormigas miran.



Mente colmena...

Mucho se critica wn este floro a los Turcochinos pero los asiáticos son el hombre masa por excelencia


----------



## SPQR (29 Oct 2022)

Palmarla por celebrar una fiesta anglo disfrazado de mamarracho con baratijas chinas es muy darwinesco.


----------



## brickworld (29 Oct 2022)

SPQR dijo:


> Palmarla por celebrar una fiesta anglo disfrazado de mamarracho con baratijas chinas es muy darwinesco.



No sólo hay asiáticos muchos borregos son occidentales viajando como el que subía por la pared ya tienen cojones en Asia de aguantar mierdas occidentales y globalistas


----------



## brickworld (29 Oct 2022)

No faltaba el IMBECIL follavacunas spameando con sus hilos de mierda jajajajajaj


----------



## noseyo (29 Oct 2022)

Me sorprende mucho que pase esto en Korea del Sur casi sin como los japoneses en medidas de seguridad y son responsables


----------



## el futuro (29 Oct 2022)

noseyo dijo:


> Me sorprende mucho que pase esto en Korea del Sur casi sin como los japoneses en medidas de seguridad y son responsables



Los responsables son los de korea del norte.
Estos solo son el felpudo asiático de EEUU.

*ESTO EN KOREA DEL NORTE NO HUBIERA PASADO*


----------



## Kurten (29 Oct 2022)

Narbaiza dijo:


> Video dedicado a los magufos.
> 
> Ex sacerdote satánico advierte del peligro de jelowin.



Zugarramurdi = Alonso de Salazar y Frias

Saludos


----------



## Ethan20 (29 Oct 2022)

SPQR dijo:


> Palmarla por celebrar una fiesta anglo disfrazado de mamarracho con baratijas chinas es muy darwinesco.



Yo no veo Darwin, mala suerte, si tuvieses 20 años y fueras de Seoul seguramente estarías ahí de fiesta. Estas en un garito te tomas unos cubatas sales te encuentras el percal y DEP


----------



## KUTRONIO (29 Oct 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> La chicas tienen menos fuerza.
> En la avalancha de la cajamagica en madrid tambien murieron las chicas.



Uyyyyy ¡Un matxirulo franquista detected! Es broma no te enfandes conmigo  

Estoy viendo la SECTA y me estoy calentando


----------



## Pollepolle (29 Oct 2022)

En Korea del Norte no celebran mierdalloween y estas cosas no pasan.


----------



## noseyo (29 Oct 2022)

el futuro dijo:


> Los responsables son los de korea del norte.
> Estos solo son el felpudo asiático de EEUU.
> 
> *ESTO EN KOREA DEL NORTE NO HUBIERA PASADO*



No en Korea del norte tendrían carne para días de la miseria que tienen que se comen los muertos , es 150 los mata el gordo comunista cada media hora por no inclinarse en una foto de el


----------



## qbit (29 Oct 2022)

lefebre dijo:


> Los coreanos, japoneses, vietnamitas, laosianos y chinos..., son todos chinos.



No son todos chinos. Los japoneses son ainu, y de hecho se les puede diferenciar por el careto igual que a los blancos.


----------



## qbit (29 Oct 2022)

Si no celebraran fiestas extranjeras no pasarían esas cosas.


----------



## George Orwell (29 Oct 2022)

Llevo años evitando muchedumbres y aglomeraciones. No me equivocaba. 

En paz descansen.


----------



## emperador_zar (29 Oct 2022)

Despues de ver varios videos me parecen tontisimos los coreanos estan ahi aplastandose y no hacen nada algunos sicuen riendose o grabando con el movil


----------



## Sawa (29 Oct 2022)

La verdad es que el 5g se ha instalado con unas prisas de la hostia estos dos últimos años.

Actualmente, *la cobertura 5G en España ya supera el 80% de la población. 









Seúl concentra el 44% del total de estaciones base 5G en Corea - Blog | Internet, Cibersegurdad, Digitalización y Tecnología


Corea del Sur cerró julio con 25,1 millones de suscriptores en el segmento 5G



cualesmi-ip.com




*


----------



## Ethan20 (29 Oct 2022)

emperador_zar dijo:


> Despues de ver varios videos me parecen tontisimos los coreanos estan ahi aplastandose y no hacen nada algunos sicuen riendose o grabando con el movil



Eso sucedería en cualquier lugar del mundo, son chavales y borrachos


----------



## Kolbe (29 Oct 2022)

Dep por las víctimas y los responsables del orden público en Seúl a la cárcel


----------



## Anticriminal (29 Oct 2022)

Alguien ha puesto ya el video donde graban a los cuerpos muertos mientras cantan "sex in the beach"?

Ah sí, en la tercera página.

Que aburrimiento.


----------



## Anonimo23 (29 Oct 2022)

Blackest dijo:


> No me explico como puede morir tanta gente en una aplastamiento, 160 de momento. Es decir hasta ahora habiamos visto 5 10 20 muertos.. pero 160?
> 
> No se como puede morir fisicamente tanta gente, es decir en una estampida en principo se hace una pelota de gente aplastada y mas allá de esos no suelen morir mas, ¿se formó una pelota de 160 personas?.
> 
> ...



porque no puedes respirar


----------



## Julc (29 Oct 2022)

Son insectos sin alma, no sé de qué se extraña la gente.


----------



## Snowball (29 Oct 2022)

emperador_zar dijo:


> Despues de ver varios videos me parecen tontisimos los coreanos estan ahi aplastandose y no hacen nada algunos sicuen riendose o grabando con el movil



Lo vuelvo a repetir

Los asiáticos son el anti-hombre


----------



## jolu (29 Oct 2022)

No me extrañaría nada que se corriera la voz de que el apalizamujeres de Podemos estaba por allí pasando unos días y las mujeres hayan entrado en pánico.


----------



## Kolbe (29 Oct 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> Huele que apesta a repentinitis y que la han intentado tapar con una noticia falsa. La fiesta de Halloween no es hasta el lunes. Si hasta van vestidos con ropa de calle común y corriente. La excusa barata de que corrieron para ver a un famoso en un bar es más burda y poco creíble aún.
> 
> Me parece que estamos ante otro caso como el del concierto del rapero. Pronto saldrán más vídeos y veremos que empezaron a repentinar por las ondas de la música, la gente entraría en pánico e intentarían huir, formándose el tapón.



Mira, ya está bien que cada vez que aparece un muerto se achaque a la vacuna, al 5G o a su puta madre.

Dejad de decir imbecilidades. A ver si os enteráis que antes de las vacunas la gente también moría


----------



## Narbaiza (29 Oct 2022)

Que puto desastre.


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (29 Oct 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> Huele que apesta a repentinitis y que la han intentado tapar con una noticia falsa. La fiesta de Halloween no es hasta el lunes. Si hasta van vestidos con ropa de calle común y corriente. La excusa barata de que corrieron para ver a un famoso en un bar es más burda y poco creíble aún.
> 
> Me parece que estamos ante otro caso como el del concierto del rapero. Pronto saldrán más vídeos y veremos que empezaron a repentinar por las ondas de la música, la gente entraría en pánico e intentarían huir, formándose el tapón.



Si eso fuera cierto, España estaría repleta de cadáveres por las calles. 

Una de dos, o en España recogen muy rápido los cadáveres o tenéis mucha fantasía.


----------



## estroboscopico (29 Oct 2022)

146 muertos como minimo...??? pero que puta barbaridad ha pasado ahí...


----------



## Pollepolle (29 Oct 2022)

noseyo dijo:


> No en Korea del norte tendrían carne para días de la miseria que tienen que se comen los muertos , es 150 los mata el gordo comunista cada media hora por no inclinarse en una foto de el



Jajajaja que divertidos sois los goyim del tito Soros
Anda ver a escribirlo por tuiter para que te hagan casito la borregada global jajaja.


----------



## Snowball (29 Oct 2022)

estroboscopico dijo:


> 146 muertos como minimo...??? pero que puta barbaridad ha pasado ahí...



Al parecer El origen de la estampida ha sido un incendio


----------



## maxkuiper (29 Oct 2022)

Noche de halloween


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (29 Oct 2022)

danilovix dijo:


> Occidental escapa escalando la pared, min 1:40, las hormigas miran.



Casi todos los que escapan por su cuenta son turistas occidentales. Muchos se subían a farolas, bancos o pilas de cajas. Los asiáticos tienen el cerebro embotado y cero sentido de supervivencia.


----------



## Octubrista (29 Oct 2022)

En Madrid había polémica en Navidad por regular el tráfico peatonal entre la puerta del Sol y Callao, por la calle Preciados y Carmen, y ves esto y se puede entender que pueda pasar lo mismo, con ríos de gente entrando y saliendo de metros, y entrando y saliendo de centros comerciales.


----------



## Guillotin (29 Oct 2022)

*Una estampida en un festival causa cientos de muertos en Camboya*
*Las víctimas murieron aplastadas en un puente o ahogadas al caer al río*

Al menos 345 personas murieron ayer y más de 300 resultaron heridas en una estampida humana ocurrida en Phnom Penh, la capital de Camboya, durante el llamado Festival del Agua, que celebra el fin de los monzones, indicó el primer ministro camboyano, Hun Sen. La mayoría de las víctimas son jóvenes que quedaron atrapados en un puente que conecta la pequeña isla del Diamante (Koh Pich) con la ciudad. Entre los fallecidos hay al menos 240 mujeres, según la televisión estatal. En el lugar se concentraban alrededor de dos millones de personas, según las autoridades.


Una estampida en un festival causa cientos de muertos en Camboya

En Asía todo se hace a lo grande.


----------



## estroboscopico (29 Oct 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Al parecer El origen de la estampida ha sido un incendio



Puffff, pero esa puta barbaridad en un país "avanzado" no tiene sentido.
Hay protocolos para este tipo de eventos, un incendio no justifica semejante salvajada.
En los conciertos se ponen vayas que la gente puede saltar para evitar situaciones catastróficas y se cuida mucho que la gente no pueda quedar encerrada o aprisionada en ninguna zona en caso de incendio u otro tipo de situación que pueda provocar una avalancha y esto está más que estudiado y protocolizado.


----------



## Freedomfighter (29 Oct 2022)

Que barbaridad!! ¿por qué se mete la gente en ese río humano? no lo entiendo, yo debo ser misántropo ya, porque veo cualquier lugar demasiado concurrido y me falta tiempo para largarme lo antes posible..... DEP


----------



## Focus in (29 Oct 2022)

el forense de la morgue se va a poner las botas de follar con chortinas apeleras asiaticas muertas


----------



## lectorina (29 Oct 2022)

estroboscopico dijo:


> Puffff, pero esa puta barbaridad en un país "avanzado" no tiene sentido.
> Hay protocolos para este tipo de eventos, un incendio no justifica semejante salvajada.
> En los conciertos se ponen vayas que la gente puede saltar para evitar situaciones catastróficas y se cuida mucho que la gente no pueda quedar encerrada o aprisionada en ninguna zona en caso de incendio u otro tipo de situación que pueda provocar una avalancha y esto está más que estudiado y protocolizado.



No ha habido ningún incendio. Ni siquiera se han visto carreras. Muchisima gente entrando a un sitio donde sale poca, varias calles estrechas, una locura que hayan muerto tantos. 
El propio orden de esta gente les juega una mala pasada, en algunos videos se ven escapatorias como los garitos.


----------



## acitisuJ (29 Oct 2022)

*Las autoridades coreanas aseguran que hay 100 heridos al borde de la muerte*

Además de los 146 muertos confirmados por la avalancha en el callejón del barrio de Itaewon, hay otras 100 personas en estado crítico al borde de la muerte, según acaban de confirmar las autoridades coreanas. Se espera que en los próximos minutos crezca la lista de fallecidos en la tragedia que ha marcado la fiesta de Halloween en Seúl


----------



## Inmaduro (29 Oct 2022)

Joder, que chungo.


----------



## Conde Duckula (29 Oct 2022)

lefebre dijo:


> Los coreanos, japoneses, vietnamitas, laosianos y chinos..., son todos chinos.



Siempre se ha entendido como chino a todos aquellos con los ojos "achinados". Por eso la canción de parchís de chino filipino.

Es como si dijéramos, "no es negro es senegalés"


----------



## jolselyn (29 Oct 2022)

descansen en paz.

demasiados muertos gratuitos a mi parecer.


----------



## el futuro (29 Oct 2022)

Focus in dijo:


> el forense de la morgue se va a poner las botas de follar con chortinas apeleras asiaticas muertas



Tu no pierdes ocasión de demostrar la puta basura humana y lo TONTO que eres.

LA PUTA MADRE QUE TE CAGÓ, TONTO DE LOS COJONES,


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (29 Oct 2022)

danilovix dijo:


> Occidental escapa escalando la pared, min 1:40, las hormigas miran.



Menudo crack el spiderman gafotas, muchas risas pero ese no palmó.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (29 Oct 2022)

Se cumplen 10 años este Halloween del desastre del Madrid Arena donde murieron 3 chicas asfixiadas en una avalancha también por exceso de aforo.


----------



## acitisuJ (29 Oct 2022)

La mayoría de las víctimas de la estampida en Seúl son adolescentes y veinteañeros, según los bomberos


----------



## pabloMM (29 Oct 2022)

Al final se ha terminado en la purga


----------



## acitisuJ (29 Oct 2022)

__





Un testigo español de la tragedia en Seúl: “Amontonaban a los muertos con bolsas en la cara”







www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## unaburbu (30 Oct 2022)

Digo yo que en 17 páginas ya lo habrá dicho alguien. Pero por si acaso:

He visto las imágenes y ese tipo de multitudes apretadas se han dado toda la vida y más en ciudades de alta densidad en eventos masivos. Si no se han producido aplastamientos, lo más probable es que esas paradas cardiorrespiratorias sean provocadas por radiaciones directas a vacunados. Buen experimento se han marcado los satanistas en plena festividad de los muertos.


----------



## Focus in (30 Oct 2022)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Se cumplen 10 años este Halloween del desastre del Madrid Arena donde murieron 3 chicas asfixiadas en una avalancha también por exceso de aforo.



esto pasa muy a menudo, tambien paso en un festival famoso aleman no me acuerdo el nombre. A mi una vez en el metro de sol podria haberme pasado, habia una multitud de la ostia por que era una mierda de la navidad, entraba continuamente gente a la estacion y se apelotonaban por que la peña iba metiendo el billetito en el abrepuertas del metro, le dije a la charo que abriera la puerta y dejase entrar a todos que ibamos a acabar aplastados, la hija de puta no hizo ni caso, solo cuando salte la valla y me cague en sus muertos empezaron a abrir las puertas esas para que circulara la peña.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (30 Oct 2022)

noseyo dijo:


> Me sorprende mucho que pase esto en Korea del Sur casi sin como los japoneses en medidas de seguridad y son responsables



REPENTINITIS. Un testigo dijo que la gente simplemente caía muerta y se apilaban unos sobre otros. ¿No te suena de nada?

La música es del mismo tipo que en el concierto del rapero, donde también dijeron los medios que "hubo una avalancha". Pero los vídeos que subía la gente eran de chavales repentinando súbitamente. ¿Las ondas del sonido han activado algo, tal vez?

En los vídeos y fotos no se ve ninguna avalancha. Lo que se ve es que la gente quedó totalmente quieta, atrapada en esa calle por el tapón de CIENTOS DE MUERTOS APILADOS EN VARIOS METROS DE ALTO que había al final de la misma. 

De hecho hay vídeo de los bomberos y policías tratando de sacar a todos esos muertos de ahí para que la gente pueda desatascarse de la calle y no hay manera. Van a necesitar una grúa, porque dudo que un helicóptero pueda acercarse a ese callejón tan estrecho.


----------



## Edge2 (30 Oct 2022)

Focus in dijo:


> el forense de la morgue se va a poner las botas de follar con chortinas apeleras asiaticas muertas



Aún están calientes...


----------



## SolyCalma (30 Oct 2022)

unaburbu dijo:


> Digo yo que en 17 páginas ya lo habrá dicho alguien. Pero por si acaso:
> 
> He visto las imágenes y ese tipo de multitudes apretadas se han dado toda la vida y más en ciudades de alta densidad en eventos masivos. Si no se han producido aplastamientos, lo más probable es que esas paradas cardiorrespiratorias sean provocadas por radiaciones directas a vacunados. Buen experimento se han marcado los satanistas en plena festividad de los muertos.



Yo tb lo he pensado, yo ya no se si es que soy un puto conspiranoico brutal pero si no se han pisado la muerte de tanta gente joven debe estar de alguna manera relacionada con la ponzoña, que deja a la gente mucho mas sensible a la muerte en ciertas circunstancias.


----------



## Mcgregor (30 Oct 2022)

Que puto disparate… DEP


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (30 Oct 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> REPENTINITIS. Un testigo dijo que la gente simplemente caía muerta y se apilaban unos sobre otros. ¿No te suena de nada?
> 
> La música es del mismo tipo que en el concierto del rapero, donde también dijeron los medios que "hubo una avalancha". Pero los vídeos que subía la gente eran de chavales repentinando súbitamente. ¿Las ondas del sonido han activado algo, tal vez?
> 
> ...



Me uno al hilo ahora. 
Corea del Sur es la sociedad más puritana del planeta. La delincuencia no existe. Ni en Japón, ni en Asia en general. La gente es educada y respetuosa. Me resulta extraño que haya una estampida allí con aplastamientos. Sabéis si hay antecedentes en Asia de este tipo de estampidas?


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (30 Oct 2022)

*149 paros cardiacos en 300m2, Papuzu se ha cobrado las victimas de las maravillosas pautas completas de vakuñación experimental*


El número de víctimas mortales de la oleada de gente de Halloween en #Seúl aumentó de nuevo a al menos 149 personas, según las autoridades. Decenas de personas siguen en el hospital, y al menos 19 de ellas resultaron gravemente heridas.









*149 paros cardiacos en 300m2, Papuzu se ha cobrado las victimas de las maravillosas pautas completas de vakuñación experimental*


----------



## Hamtel (30 Oct 2022)

Chapa de la Buena dijo:


> Me uno al hilo ahora.
> Corea del Sur es la sociedad más puritana del planeta. La delincuencia no existe. Ni en Japón, ni en Asia en general. La gente es educada y respetuosa. Me resulta extraño que haya una estampida allí con aplastamientos. Sabéis si hay antecedentes en Asia de este tipo de estampidas?











Una estampida en un festival causa cientos de muertos en Camboya


Las víctimas murieron aplastadas en un puente o ahogadas al caer al río




elpais.com


----------



## lefebre (30 Oct 2022)

unaburbu dijo:


> Digo yo que en 17 páginas ya lo habrá dicho alguien. Pero por si acaso:
> 
> He visto las imágenes y ese tipo de multitudes apretadas se han dado toda la vida y más en ciudades de alta densidad en eventos masivos. Si no se han producido aplastamientos, lo más probable es que esas paradas cardiorrespiratorias sean provocadas por radiaciones directas a vacunados. Buen experimento se han marcado los satanistas en plena festividad de los muertos.



No. Lo que dices tiene mucho sentido, pero en realidad lo que más sentido tiene y es más probable es que el general Franco haya bajado de un chemtrail y les haya asfixiado. Yo que tú no me quitaba el gorro de papel Albal en cualquier caso, se rumorea que la vacuna la están inoculando en las salas de cine 4D sin que te enteres. Van a por los purasangre.


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (30 Oct 2022)

En las estampidas, las que mueren aplastadas son las chicas, pues sin más blanditas. Este dato nos puede permitir saber si ha sido una estampida real o ha sido otra cosa. Si la mitad son chicos y la otra mitad son chicas, hay gato encerrado.


----------



## Hamtel (30 Oct 2022)

Aborregamiento general


----------



## lefebre (30 Oct 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> Una estampida en un festival causa cientos de muertos en Camboya
> 
> 
> Las víctimas murieron aplastadas en un puente o ahogadas al caer al río
> ...



Bueno, la mayoría son países con pena de muerte en vigor y con ejecuciones. Algo de delincuencia habrá, digo yo.


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (30 Oct 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> Una estampida en un festival causa cientos de muertos en Camboya
> 
> 
> Las víctimas murieron aplastadas en un puente o ahogadas al caer al río
> ...



Muchas gracias. Pero mira lo que dice el artículo: la estampida fue debida a que hubo unas electrocuciones. No fue por el incivismo de la gente.
CITA:
Otras fuentes citadas por la BBC y la agencia Reuters indican sin embargo que varias personas resultaron electrocutadas y el resto, víctima del pánico, comenzó a apelotonarse sobre el puente o se echó al agua, por eso la mayoría de las víctimas mortales fallecieron por aplastamiento o ahogamiento.


----------



## lefebre (30 Oct 2022)

Chapa de la Buena dijo:


> En las estampidas, las que mueren aplastadas son las chicas, pues sin más blanditas. Este dato nos puede permitir saber si ha sido una estampida real o ha sido otra cosa. Si la mitad son chicos y la otra mitad son chicas, hay gato encerrado.



Mira las imágenes. No hay mucha diferencia allí entre chicas y chicos. Cero testosterona.


----------



## derepen (30 Oct 2022)

lefebre dijo:


> No. Lo que dices tiene mucho sentido, pero en realidad lo que más sentido tiene y es más probable es que el general Franco haya bajado de un chemtrail y les haya asfixiado. Yo que tú no me quitaba el gorro de papel Albal en cualquier caso, se rumorea que la vacuna la están inoculando en las salas de cine 4D sin que te enteres. Van a por los purasangre.


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (30 Oct 2022)

lefebre dijo:


> Bueno, la mayoría son países con pena de muerte en vigor y con ejecuciones. Algo de delincuencia habrá, digo yo.



No hay delincuencia, quizás porque hay penas duras. No lo sé.
En Asia la gente es civilizada. pej en el metro hay váteres porque la gente no los vandaliza. En España no hay váteres porque los dejan hechos una mierda.


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (30 Oct 2022)

lefebre dijo:


> Mira las imágenes. No hay mucha diferencia allí entre chicas y chicos. Cero testosterona.



Voy a leerme todo el hilo. Acabo de llegar.


----------



## lefebre (30 Oct 2022)

Chapa de la Buena dijo:


> No hay delincuencia, quizás porque hay penas duras. No lo sé.



No sé de dónde sacas que no haya delincuencia. Si en Japón hasta tienen vagones solo para mujeres, de la cantidad de abusos sexuales que hay. Tienen sus atentados con gas sharín como Dios manda y sus mafias yakuza con sus asesinatos sanos, etc... Otra cosa es que haya menos que aquí, que creo que tampoco:









Japón - Homicidios Intencionados 2020


Japón con 318 asesinatos en 2020, 1 menos que en 2019, ocupa el puesto 8, en cuanto a tasa de homicidios intencionados (o intencionales por cada cien mil habitantes) de los 176 que publicamos en Datosmacro.com.




datosmacro.expansion.com


----------



## Petruska (30 Oct 2022)

burbuje dijo:


> Tal cual.
> Verte ahí, aplastado y con el aire caliente y falta de oxigeno, los chillidos agudos de las tías...debe ser el puto infierno. Sobretodo notar el calor, la humedad del sudor y transpiración de toda la peña, y sentir que te falta el aire. Menuda puta pesadilla.



Y además todos llevan mascarilla. Te derrites del calor solo con ver esas imágenes de ese enjambre humano y todos embozalaos


----------



## acitisuJ (30 Oct 2022)

00:28
*Los bomberos hablan de una "área caótica" en la zona de la avalancha de Seúl*

Moon Hyun-joo, funcionario del Servicio Nacional de Bomberos de Corea del Sur, ha asegurado que "el área" donde ha sucedido la estampida "sigue siendo caótica". Por otro lado, ha explicado que están "tratando de averiguar el número exacto de personas heridas", que de momento se cuentan por 150


----------



## pasabaporaqui (30 Oct 2022)

lefebre dijo:


> Mira las imágenes. No hay mucha diferencia allí entre chicas y chicos. Cero testosterona.



No lo dice por la testosterona, lo dice por si es un ataque con ondas o a saber .
Yo creo que han muerto aplastados, en un viñarrock estuve a punto de ser aplastado por la marea de gente y es imposible hacer nada , te aplasta una masa de carne y es imposible moverte.

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## CristionaSchumacher (30 Oct 2022)

Y siguen recuperando cadáveres, habrá más de 200 sin duda. Horrible.


----------



## PonteDeRodillas (30 Oct 2022)

Mirad a este puto amo, el único con instinto de supervivencia:


----------



## Sin_Casa (30 Oct 2022)

Lord Vader dijo:


> Terrible



En el video segundo 0;20 un tio esta haciendo la reanimacion en las piernas de otro …….


----------



## lectorina (30 Oct 2022)

PonteDeRodillas dijo:


> Mirad a este puto amo, el único con instinto de supervivencia:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1244745
> 
> ...



En los videos se ve que al otro lado del cartel luminoso la gente se mueve con tranquilidad. Pero en el ángulo opuesto se estaba empezando a liar. Ha tenido que durar bastante el evento para que muera tanta gente.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (30 Oct 2022)

*Coño ya salió el NEGACIONISTA!!!!!*


----------



## Lord Vader (30 Oct 2022)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> En el video segundo 0;20 un tio esta haciendo la reanimacion en las piernas de otro …….



Si, ya lo han comentado antes. Es muy raro.


----------



## Blackest (30 Oct 2022)

Aqui un video de un "frances", un negro en realidad, que se quedó atrapado en la masa.

Es acojonante como se van aplastando los unos a los otros. Y mas acojonante como en esa situación el tio no para de grabar, si me muero me muero pero nada de cortar la retrasmisión. Todo sea por los followers


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (30 Oct 2022)

lefebre dijo:


> No sé de dónde sacas que no haya delincuencia. Si en Japón hasta tienen vagones solo para mujeres, de la cantidad de abusos sexuales que hay. Tienen sus atentados con gas sharín como Dios manda y sus mafias yakuza con sus asesinatos sanos, etc... Otra cosa es que haya menos que aquí, que creo que tampoco:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Japón en el puesto 8° en asesinatos? No me lo creo. El artículo dice que la mayorìa de las víctimas son mujeres en contra de lo que suele suceder. Sí es cierto que los Japoneses son unos salidos sexuales. Quizás tenga algo que ver.


----------



## xqyolovalgo (30 Oct 2022)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> En el video segundo 0;20 un tio esta haciendo la reanimacion en las piernas de otro …….





Hay algo rarísimo sí. Yo también he visto en un vídeo a una cría "simulando" una reanimación en las piernas de alguien a quien ya le estaban reanimando.

También he visto a un tío en el suelo, negro, tapado con una sábana, y la mano encima apoyada en plan "cómodamente"...........


Raro, raro....


----------



## pasabaporaqui (30 Oct 2022)

PonteDeRodillas dijo:


> Mirad a este puto amo, el único con instinto de supervivencia:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1244745
> 
> ...



Y los asiáticos borregos grabando su propia muerte mientras se escandalizan de lo que hace el occidental 

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## xqyolovalgo (30 Oct 2022)

Blackest dijo:


> Aqui un video de un "frances", un negro en realidad, que se quedó atrapado en la masa.
> 
> Es acojonante como se van aplastando los unos a los otros. Y mas acojonante como en esa situación el tio no para de grabar, si me muero me muero pero nada de cortar la retrasmisión. Todo sea por los followers




Es todo como muy fake...


Luego otro vídeo con gente por ahí bailando mientras todo esto estaba ocurriendo...........


----------



## Azog el Profanador (30 Oct 2022)

Los orientales nunca defraudan. D.E.P


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (30 Oct 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


>



Justo ahí es donde estaba el chico de las gafas. O sea, los que se rieron del gafas repentinaron justo ahí. Es posible que viera a gente empezando a caer repentinados y por eso decidió escapar yendo hacia atrás. Cuando se baja del edificio, un colega aparece y le hace señas para salir de allí cagando leches.


----------



## Inkalus (30 Oct 2022)

Blackest dijo:


> Aqui un video de un "frances", un negro en realidad, que se quedó atrapado en la masa.
> 
> Es acojonante como se van aplastando los unos a los otros. Y mas acojonante como en esa situación el tio no para de grabar, si me muero me muero pero nada de cortar la retrasmisión. Todo sea por los followers



Joder...viendo eso normal que muchan esten muertos. A poco que seas bajito es tu puto fin. Que forma mas horrible de morir.


----------



## noseyo (30 Oct 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Jajajaja que divertidos sois los goyim del tito Soros
> Anda ver a escribirlo por tuiter para que te hagan casito la borregada global jajaja.



De soros dice con los comunistas la mayor peste del mundo , aquí por idiologia más de soros serás tú que eres de izquierdas


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (30 Oct 2022)

Ahora recuerdo que en unas inundaciones recientes de China, unos túneles del metro se inundaron y unos vagones quedaron atrapados. En un video se veía cómo en un vagón, los viajeros tenían el agua casi al cuello y esperaban en calma a que los rescataran. Ni estampidas, ni histerias. Es muy raro que esto haya sucedido en Corea, que son más civilizados aún que los Chinos.


----------



## noseyo (30 Oct 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> REPENTINITIS. Un testigo dijo que la gente simplemente caía muerta y se apilaban unos sobre otros. ¿No te suena de nada?
> 
> La música es del mismo tipo que en el concierto del rapero, donde también dijeron los medios que "hubo una avalancha". Pero los vídeos que subía la gente eran de chavales repentinando súbitamente. ¿Las ondas del sonido han activado algo, tal vez?
> 
> ...



Estará interesante ver los vídeos


----------



## xqyolovalgo (30 Oct 2022)

Chapa de la Buena dijo:


> Ahora recuerdo que en unas inundaciones recientes de China, unos túneles del metro se inundaron y unos vagones quedaron atrapados. En un video se veía cómo en un vagón, los viajeros tenían el agua casi al cuello y esperaban en calma a que los rescataran. Ni estampidas, ni histerias. Es muy raro que esto haya sucedido en Corea, que son más civilizados aún que los Chinos.





Tiene pinta de fake, sí


----------



## Pollepolle (30 Oct 2022)

noseyo dijo:


> De soros dice con los comunistas la mayor peste del mundo , aquí por idiologia más de soros serás tú que eres de izquierdas



Anda que no ha dado Soros para combatir el comunismo. Si es que mss tontos no podeis ser.


----------



## Andreas Katsulas (30 Oct 2022)

DEP.

De las aglomeraciones huir como de la peste.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (30 Oct 2022)

Blackest dijo:


> Aqui un video de un "frances", un negro en realidad, que se quedó atrapado en la masa.
> 
> Es acojonante como se van aplastando los unos a los otros. Y mas acojonante como en esa situación el tio no para de grabar, si me muero me muero pero nada de cortar la retrasmisión. Todo sea por los followers



Es bueno que lo grabe por si luego los medios de incomunicación mienten, que es lo que hicieron con el concierto del rapero y la gente que grabó todo les calló la boca subiéndolo a twitter.


----------



## ape. (30 Oct 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> Casi todos los que escapan por su cuenta son turistas occidentales. Muchos se subían a farolas, bancos o pilas de cajas. Los asiáticos tienen el cerebro embotado y cero sentido de supervivencia.



En el primer video en el minuto 0:34 Se ve la misma calle donde el occidental escapo y se ven muertos


----------



## Dragón Asesino (30 Oct 2022)

Os habéis fijado que justo por estas fechas? 

Necesitan un sacrificio y lo han tenido...


----------



## noseyo (30 Oct 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Anda que no ha dado Soros para combatir el comunismo. Si es que mss tontos no podeis ser.











¿Es el comunismo un invento judío?


¿El comunismo es un invento judío, tal y como lo sostienen muchos grupos de extrema derecha abiertamente antisemitas?




www.google.es




Marx era un puto judío , pero tú mismo , por algo quieren imponer esa mierda en todo el mundo


----------



## Andreas Katsulas (30 Oct 2022)

Dragón Asesino dijo:


> Os habéis fijado que justo por estas fechas?
> 
> Necesitan un sacrificio y lo han tenido...



Ya me he cansado, al ignore a todos los retrasados de las repentinitis y el satanismo, que putos tarados y que putos pesados, joder.
Al menos la fantasia rusofila tiene algo a lo que agarrarse, pero esto es puro fanatismo mongolico.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (30 Oct 2022)

​ 

korea​146​300​50​














Al menos 151 muertos por estampida en Seúl en una fiesta de Halloween


Una estampida en una fiesta de Halloween en Seúl provoca al menos 151 muertos y 150 heridos, informan los bomberos del país.




okdiario.com


----------



## Sin_Casa (30 Oct 2022)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> Hay algo rarísimo sí. Yo también he visto en un vídeo a una cría "simulando" una reanimación en las piernas de alguien a quien ya le estaban reanimando.
> 
> También he visto a un tío en el suelo, negro, tapado con una sábana, y la mano encima apoyada en plan "cómodamente"...........
> 
> ...



El negro podia ser el que aparece en un video haciendo streaming


----------



## noseyo (30 Oct 2022)

Blackest dijo:


> Aqui un video de un "frances", un negro en realidad, que se quedó atrapado en la masa.
> 
> Es acojonante como se van aplastando los unos a los otros. Y mas acojonante como en esa situación el tio no para de grabar, si me muero me muero pero nada de cortar la retrasmisión. Todo sea por los followers



Francés jajaja ya sabemos de qué fue la estampida y olor a cuero


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (30 Oct 2022)

ALTAS POSIBILIDADES DE ACTORS CRISIS SOLUTION​


----------



## Pom (30 Oct 2022)

Chapa de la Buena dijo:


> Japón en el puesto 8° en asesinatos? No me lo creo. El artículo dice que la mayorìa de las víctimas son mujeres en contra de lo que suele suceder. Sí es cierto que los Japoneses son unos salidos sexuales. Quizás tenga algo que ver.



Ese dato es totalmente erróneo, ellos mismos publican la lista y está más allá del 50. Estando por debajo solo paisuchos con pocos milli de habitantes. Cualquier estercolero Europeo como Alemania o Francia tiene el triple de asesinatos con la mitad de población.


----------



## Azrael_II (30 Oct 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> Es bueno que lo grabe por si luego los medios de incomunicación mienten, que es lo que hicieron con el concierto del rapero y la gente que grabó todo les calló la boca subiéndolo a twitter.



Qué pasó en el concierto?

He estado en fiestas de pueblo con más empujones que la "estampida"


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (30 Oct 2022)

LA CIFRA INVENT DE MUERTOS 
SUENA A COMMS QUE TIRAPATRAS

LA PROFUSION ABSURDA DE CIFRAS PARA TODO, SUENA A MAS COMMS

SUENA TODO A OPERACION COM MUERTOS REALES O NO. YO NO PERDERIA MI TIEMPO. POR QUE ESTAS NOTICIAS SON SUMIDEROS DE TIEMPO PLAGADOS DE MENTIRAS​


----------



## Azrael_II (30 Oct 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> Justo ahí es donde estaba el chico de las gafas. O sea, los que se rieron del gafas repentinaron justo ahí. Es posible que viera a gente empezando a caer repentinados y por eso decidió escapar yendo hacia atrás. Cuando se baja del edificio, un colega aparece y le hace señas para salir de allí cagando leches.



Hay antenas de 5g alli


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (30 Oct 2022)

Sardónica dijo:


> Al menos 146 personas han muerto y más de 150 han resultado heridas tras una estampida en el barrio de *Itaewon.*
> 
> Vídeos de la masacre.



En este video se ve bastante bien a los muertos a los que están intentando reanimar. Muchos de ellos son hombres. Yo diría que la mitad por lo menos!!! Esto no es muerte por aplastamiento!!


----------



## Pollepolle (30 Oct 2022)

Lo


noseyo dijo:


> ¿Es el comunismo un invento judío?
> 
> 
> ¿El comunismo es un invento judío, tal y como lo sostienen muchos grupos de extrema derecha abiertamente antisemitas?
> ...



El Marxismo es una sintesis entre materialismo y ateismo de Feuerbach, dialectica de Hegel, economia clasica de Adam Smith y David Ricardo y socialismo frances del siglo XIX.
Es un producto intelectual genuinamente europeo que va mucho mas alla de si era o no judio. 

Pero como los fachillas no leeis fuentes originales ni otros autores para contrastar, solo os dedicais a repetir las mismas chorradas del POL de 4chan sin tener ni puta idea.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (30 Oct 2022)

EL RITUAL ANUAL DE LA ESTAMPIDA Y SACRIFICIO RITUAL EN FIESTAS DE HALLOWEN






¿Qué pasó en verdad en el festival de Steve Aoki donde fallecieron 5 personas? | Danzeria Mag


Actualmente, se celebra el juicio del caso Madrid Arena donde de una pesquisa de 30 personas implicadas han quedado 15 en la lista de acusados.



danzeria.com





TRAGEDIA EN EL MADRID ARENA EN LA FIESTA DEL SATANICO STEVE AOKI

*Tres chicas mueren aplastadas en una macrofiesta de Halloween*



*La causa es una "avalancha", según la policía, o un "agolpamiento", según el Ayuntamiento Otras dos jóvenes se encuentran ingresadas en estado crítico La investigación apunta a una bengala o un petardo como origen del suceso Se vendieron 9.650 entradas sobre una capacidad total de 10.600 personas*


<b>IMAGEN ANGUSTIOSA</b>. La fotografía fue remitida a EL PAÍS por Estefanía Sa, una de las asistentes, a través de Facebook. Asegura que la hizo un amigo suyo después de ayudarla a salir del tapón en el que se convirtió uno de los pasillos. Se refugiaron precisamente en la habitación desde la que está tomada la foto.Vídeo: KIKE 1004​


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (30 Oct 2022)

UN VIDEO DEL NEGACIONISTA EN LA COLA DE LA VAKUÑACIÓN...MUCHO ANIMO.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (30 Oct 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Qué pasó en el concierto?
> 
> He estado en fiestas de pueblo con más empujones que la "estampida"



En el concierto del rapero cayeron montones de chavales muertos de golpe al suelo, o sea, REPENTINITIS. No fue ninguna estampida.

Cuando dicen estampida y ves montones de asiáticos totalmente quietos y que empiezan a caer muertos por ataques cardíacos a cientos, ya sabes por dónde van los tiros. Lo están intentando tapar.

Cuando la estampida (real) del Madrid Arena, sólo murieron tres chicas. Aquí son más de 200 muertos por ataque cardíaco, de golpe.


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (30 Oct 2022)

Pom dijo:


> Ese dato es totalmente erróneo, ellos mismos publican la lista y está más allá del 50. Estando por debajo solo paisuchos con pocos milli de habitantes. Cualquier estercolero Europeo como Alemania o Francia tiene el triple de asesinatos con la mitad de población.



Ya me parecía a mí. Gracias por aclararlo. En China, Corea, Japón, y Asia en general, son muy civilizados. Apenas hay delincuencia. Nada que ver con Occidente, que es un estercolero.


----------



## PonteDeRodillas (30 Oct 2022)

Blackest dijo:


> Aqui un video de un "frances", un negro en realidad, que se quedó atrapado en la masa.
> 
> Es acojonante como se van aplastando los unos a los otros. Y mas acojonante como en esa situación el tio no para de grabar, si me muero me muero pero nada de cortar la retrasmisión. Todo sea por los followers





xqyolovalgo dijo:


> Hay algo rarísimo sí. Yo también he visto en un vídeo a una cría "simulando" una reanimación en las piernas de alguien a quien ya le estaban reanimando.
> 
> También he visto a un tío en el suelo, negro, tapado con una sábana, y la mano encima apoyada en plan "cómodamente"...........
> 
> ...





Sin_Casa dijo:


> El negro podia ser el que aparece en un video haciendo streaming


----------



## acitisuJ (30 Oct 2022)

Sube la cifra de muertos de 146 a 149


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (30 Oct 2022)

PonteDeRodillas dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1244797



En esa foto, viendo los pies y los brazos, yo diría que hay mitad hombres y mitad mujeres. Pero lo más LOL es que hay un hombre negro. Los negros están cachas en general. Se me hace muy raro que haya muerto aplastado.


----------



## PonteDeRodillas (30 Oct 2022)




----------



## Hamtel (30 Oct 2022)

PonteDeRodillas dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1244797



Coño. Está el negro entre los muertos


----------



## CristionaSchumacher (30 Oct 2022)

El streamer creo que sí que es el chico negro muerto de esa foto que publicasteis, que triste.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (30 Oct 2022)

_FAKE_
_RITUAL SATANICO AVALANCHA HALLOWEN ANUAL
ACTORES DE CRISIS
Y QUIZAS VACUNAS
_
_NO HAY MAS_


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (30 Oct 2022)

Hay una cosa curiosa, además del negro..*.están todos descalzos.....*


----------



## espada de madera (30 Oct 2022)

Según parece, no ha habido ningún desencadenante. Nada de incendios. Nada de nada. ¿Se han apelotonado hasta 100,000 en el mismo sitio y se han empezado a agobiar? ¿Y ya está? ¿Pero cómo se puede ser tan subnormal?

¡Vaya una forma de morir!


----------



## nololeo (30 Oct 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> *Seúl, última hora en directo: Al menos 146 muertos en una estampida humana durante las fiestas de Halloween*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero ¿tambien los coreanos celebran Jalowin? que asco de celebración.

Disfrazando a los niños de zombies degollados, algun loco algun día cometerá alguna locura, o algun gracioso alguna broma, y el resto como borregos saldremos corriendo y moriremos aplastados.
No querian truco y trato los coreanos, pues los pobres desgraciados ya tuvieron su fiesta macabra.
Los proximos años a ver si siguen celebrando esta gilipollez de fiesta.

No me alegro nada, pobre gente.


----------



## Hamtel (30 Oct 2022)

Y cubiertos con sábanas amarillas con una araña dibujada


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (30 Oct 2022)

EL RITUAL ANUAL DE LA ESTAMPIDA Y SACRIFICIO RITUAL EN FIESTAS DE HALLOWEN




*¿Qué pasó en verdad en el festival de Steve Aoki donde fallecieron 5 personas?*​ 
_Hace 4 años el DJ y productor norteamericano Steve Aoki realizó, en su gira Europea, una parada en España para realizar un *show de Halloween**,* llamado Thriller Music Park, en el Madrid Arena_











¿Qué pasó en verdad en el festival de Steve Aoki donde fallecieron 5 personas? | Danzeria Mag


Actualmente, se celebra el juicio del caso Madrid Arena donde de una pesquisa de 30 personas implicadas han quedado 15 en la lista de acusados.



danzeria.com




​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (30 Oct 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> Y cubiertos con sábanas amarillas con una araña dibujada



Por que es jaloguin!
pero si te fijas bien luego es una abeja


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (30 Oct 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> Coño. Está el negro entre los muertos



Me da que es otro. En los vídeos he visto dos negros pero ninguno llevaba esa ropa. Uno llevaba una camisa verde claro de manga larga (el colega del gafas, ese ha escapado seguro) y el streamer de Francia, una camisa blanca. La camiseta de ese es negra de manga corta.


----------



## Boston molestor (30 Oct 2022)

¿Qué haría Ariandiano?

No ser hombre masa probablemente.


----------



## Hamtel (30 Oct 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> Por que es jaloguin!
> pero si te fijas bien luego es una abeja



La abeja de Rumasa


----------



## xqyolovalgo (30 Oct 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> Y cubiertos con sábanas amarillas con una araña dibujada




Es una abeja 

Aunque a mí me recuerda a esto...


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (30 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


>



En este video parece que som más chicas que chicos. Pero es difícil distinguir. Los vídeos se mueven mucho y pierden nitidez.


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (30 Oct 2022)

PonteDeRodillas dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1244797



Qué manía con tapar a los muertos. Nos joden la himbestigación.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (30 Oct 2022)

Recuerdo una noche en blanco en madrid, en el cruce de alcala y gran via, por unos segundos habia tal acumulacion de borregos que estuvo a punto de pasar algo parecido


----------



## magnificent (30 Oct 2022)

Blackest dijo:


> Aqui un video de un "frances", un negro en realidad, que se quedó atrapado en la masa.
> 
> Es acojonante como se van aplastando los unos a los otros. Y mas acojonante como en esa situación el tio no para de grabar, si me muero me muero pero nada de cortar la retrasmisión. Todo sea por los followers



Me parece que la gente allí ha muerto ahogada pero por no quitarse el bozal

El covidiota es lo que tiene, que le termina llegando su Darwin


----------



## Stag Party (30 Oct 2022)

Desde la barra de bar, ¿Es normal realizar masajes cardiacos por una avalancha?

Osea lo logico sería ver gente con politraumatismos, costillas rotas ...

¿Es correcto hacerle un masaje cardiaco a alguien con las costillas rotas?

Desde el desconocimiento, si hay una avalancha, mueres por que te han destrozado los organos. No por asfixia...


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (30 Oct 2022)

Stag Party dijo:


> Desde la barra de bar, ¿Es normal realizar masajes cardiacos por una avalancha?
> 
> Osea lo logico sería ver gente con politraumatismos, costillas rotas ...
> 
> ...



La masa te comprime el pecho, al cabo de unos minutos no puedes respirar, no es muerte por el aplastamiento


----------



## xqyolovalgo (30 Oct 2022)

Stag Party dijo:


> Desde la barra de bar, ¿Es normal realizar masajes cardiacos por una avalancha?
> 
> Osea lo logico sería ver gente con politraumatismos, costillas rotas ...
> 
> ...




En la Matrix todo vale

El borrego creerá lo que le pongan


----------



## magnificent (30 Oct 2022)

149 muertos ahogados por el bozal 

Si estás en una aglomeración donde tienes la espalda del de delante y el pecho del de detrás oprimiendote y no te quitas el bozal para poder respirar es muy probable que mueras ahogado y no de papayavirus, y eso es lo que ha pasado


----------



## Disminuido (30 Oct 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (30 Oct 2022)

Presunta "avalancha" con 146 ( Korea ) muertos en SEUL. El ritual anual de muerte por "avalancha" = Madrid Arena fiesta del satanista Steve Aoki


EL RITUAL ANUAL DE LA ESTAMPIDA Y SACRIFICIO RITUAL EN FIESTAS DE HALLOWEN https://danzeria.com/2016/01/26/que-paso-en-verdad-en-el-festival-de-steve-aoki-donde-fallecieron-5-personas/ TRAGEDIA EN EL MADRID ARENA EN LA FIESTA DEL SATANICO STEVE AOKI Tres chicas mueren aplastadas en una...




 www.burbuja.info






*itaewon stampede*

 ​

halloween recipes​1301​1020​170​














aoki hallowee avalancha ritual actor crisis etc​






itaewon stampede value in Gematria is 1400


itaewon stampede value in Gematria is 1400 Meaning of itaewon stampede In online Gematria Calculator Decoder Cipher with same phrases values search and words. English Gematria, Hebrew Gematria and Jewish Gematria - Numerology




www.gematrix.org


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (30 Oct 2022)

Stag Party dijo:


> Desde la barra de bar, ¿Es normal realizar masajes cardiacos por una avalancha?
> 
> Osea lo logico sería ver gente con politraumatismos, costillas rotas ...
> 
> ...



Hombre, los pulmones se comprimen y no puedes respirar. Tiene sentido.


----------



## xzess (30 Oct 2022)

A unos cuantos de este hilo, os falta medio cerebro, y la empatia de un gusano tenéis. 
Personalmente he estado en unas cuantas avalanchas, cuando en el fútbol la gente estaba de pie y cuando se marcaba gol se tiraban todos abajo, yo de niño, idiota de mi allí que me ponía, pensé morir varias veces la presión e inmobilidad y el no poder respirar es real, a la mínima que empujan 4 colgados. 
Dejaros de gilipolleces de fumao. 

Menos mal que empecé a odiar el fútbol cuando me salieron 3 pelos en los webos.


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (30 Oct 2022)

Esto ponen en nbcnews:
Un sobreviviente dijo que muchas personas se cayeron y se derribaban entre sí "como fichas de dominó".
Otro superviviente: 5 o seis hombres empezaron a empujar hasta que la gente empezó a caer uno a uno al principio de la estampida.

O sea, dos supervivientes dicen lo mismo, que parece absurdo: que la gente iba cayendo una tras otra como fichas de dominó!!!









At least 153 dead following crowd surge in Seoul during Halloween festivities


Dozens were also injured after a massive crowd surge in a narrow alley near Hamilton Hotel, a major party spot in Seoul's Itaewon neighborhood.




www.nbcnews.com





One survivor said many people fell and toppled to one another “like dominos” after they were being pushed by other people at a narrow downhill alley near Itaewon’s Hamilton Hotel. The survivor, surnamed Kim, said some people shouted “Help me!” and others were short of breath. Kim described being trampled by other people for about 1 ½ hours before being rescued, according to the Seoul-based Hankyoreh newspaper.

Another survivor, named Lee Chang-kyu, said he saw about five to six men start pushing others before one or two began falling one by one at the start of the stampede, according to the newspaper.


----------



## Felson (30 Oct 2022)

146 muertos por una estampida me parecen muchos muertos por una estampida, normal... de las estampidas de toda la vida. Pero todo puede ser. Voy a ver más allá de la página dos y te cuento.


----------



## From Thailand with love (30 Oct 2022)

Focus in dijo:


> el forense de la morgue se va a poner las botas de follar con chortinas apeleras asiaticas muertas



desafortunado comentario, no se donde eres, pero ya te aseguro que ningún coreano o asiático, por muy miserable, desgraciado, delincuente o deficiente metal que sea, diría algo semejante de los españoles en un evento asi.


----------



## Lady_A (30 Oct 2022)

¿Es verdad que el motivo fue que alguien vio en un restaurante a un idol del Kpop y todos quisieron ir a la vez?

La que ha liado BTS. Es coña no se sabe que idol fue o si fue si quiera, pero eso leí que se corrió el rumor de que habia un idol y la gente se aplasto.





DEP. Me da pena, la verdad. Es un país que me simpatiza.


----------



## Republicano (30 Oct 2022)

Cuando me he enterado de la noticia me vino la imagen de l madrugá de hace 20 años, cuando hubo bullas y estampidas, y no hubo ni muertos ni heridos graves, por lo que, cuando me he enterado de los. 120 muertos se me ha venido a la mente, que se habrá liado


----------



## Lady_A (30 Oct 2022)

Estos pinches chinitos con sus ídolos... Fuera coña, me da mucha pena. Es muy fuerte se habla ya de 150 muertos o mas.



Edge2 dijo:


> Algunos informes de los medios locales dijeron anteriormente que la aglomeración ocurrió después de que una gran cantidad de personas corrieran *a un bar de Itaewon después de escuchar que una celebridad no identificada lo visitó all*




Osea que era cierto que se volvieron locos por ver a un idol del kpop.

BTS no puede ser que se separaron en verano para hacer la mili



Xupaa dijo:


> Muertos en su juventud. Y la música al tope mientras van reanimando al personal. Claro que sí



Lo que el kpop se llevo que el kpop lo reviva.


----------



## yixikh (30 Oct 2022)




----------



## ossirunne (30 Oct 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Qué pasó en el concierto?
> 
> He estado en fiestas de pueblo con más empujones que la "estampida"




yo tampoco veo la estampida, veo gente apretada y empujándose, una estampida es otra cosa, queremos ver esa estampida (en caso de que exista, cosa que dudo muy seriamente)


----------



## Don Silverstein (30 Oct 2022)

Nueva normalidad,supongo que cualquier susto y agobio te lleva al otro barrio , cuando tienes sustancias que hacen tus órganos se muevan al ritmo de la macarena cada dos por tres.
Mañana se olvidará y como si nada,preparados para la 4 o 5.


----------



## El Pionero (30 Oct 2022)

Justo 10 años de el de Madrid Arena


----------



## ossirunne (30 Oct 2022)

espada de madera dijo:


> Según parece, no ha habido ningún desencadenante. Nada de incendios. Nada de nada. ¿Se han apelotonado hasta 100,000 en el mismo sitio y se han empezado a agobiar? ¿Y ya está? ¿Pero cómo se puede ser tan subnormal?
> 
> ¡Vaya una forma de morir!




dicen que todo empezó porque alguien avistó entre el gentío a una celebridad local y la gente se alborotó...me parece una explicación ridícula, pero aparece en este mismo hilo


----------



## yixikh (30 Oct 2022)




----------



## Metamorfosis (30 Oct 2022)

Estaban tirados los cadáveres, heridos y afectados recibiendo RCP y los chavales coreanos filmando todo con sus celulares en medio del tumulto y la confusión


----------



## Magufillo (30 Oct 2022)

Yo solo opino que, a saber la película que se han montado, los coreanos estos.


----------



## Octubrista (30 Oct 2022)

Metamorfosis dijo:


> Estaban tirados los cadáveres, heridos y afectados recibiendo RCP y los chavales coreanos filmando todo con sus celulares en medio del tumulto y la confusión



Sucede en cualquier catástrofe grande o incidente menor, la gente en lugar de ayudar se pone a hacer de camarógrafos como levantando acta de que estaban en el lugar.

Es algo para hacérselo mirar, no es exclusivo de los coreanos, creo que sucede ya en casi todas las sociedades globalizadas.


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (30 Oct 2022)

Como no aparezca por ahí un video donde se vea claramente la montonera de gente siendo aplastada con otros por ahí intentando sacar a los atrapados, voy a empezara dudar seriamente de la versión oficial. Con la cantidad de móviles que hay por todos sitios deberían aparecer videos a porrillo, no vale un cutre video donde no se vea nada.

Tened en cuenta que esos irán casi todos vacunados y que el óxido de grafeno funciona como una pila que se carga y hace descargas allí donde se acumula, el corazón entre otros sitios, provocando arritmias. La carga la hace con energía de microndas (antenas), pero también con ondas de sonido e incluso por presión, ya que es piezorresistivo. A ver si se va a haber producido un evento como el que ocurrió en un concierto de Texas hace un año o así, donde también calleron cientos de personas, aunque al final solo murieron veintitantos, y que intentaron vender como una avalancha que se sabe no ocurrió.


----------



## Fabs (30 Oct 2022)

danilovix dijo:


> Occidental escapa escalando la pared, min 1:40, las hormigas miran.



Tampoco es que llegue muy lejos, pero le bastó para salvarse. Se carga la T del letrero y lo invitan a bajar... pero sí llega a una zona menos apretada.









Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




goo.gl





Éste es el lugar en Googlemaps de hace unos años. La gente se atascó en el callejón que baja a la derecha, muy estrecho y empinado. Ahí se tropezaron y aplastaron unos a otro haciendo el tapón.


----------



## el tio orquestas (30 Oct 2022)

nosinmiFalcon dijo:


> Como no aparezca por ahí un video donde se vea claramente la montonera de la gente siendo aplastada con gente por ahí intentando sacar a los atrapados, voy a empezara dudar seriamente de la versión oficial. Con la cantidad de móviles que hay por todos sitios deberían aparecer videos a porrillo, no vale un cutre video donde no se ve nada.



Hay un huevo de vídeos.

Se mueren asfixiado y aplastado. Los vídeos demuestran la razón por la que es una mala idea estar con un gentío así.


----------



## el tio orquestas (30 Oct 2022)

ossirunne dijo:


> yo tampoco veo la estampida, veo gente apretada y empujándose, una estampida es otra cosa, queremos ver esa estampida (en caso de que exista, cosa que dudo muy seriamente)



No ha sido estampida, ha sido gente siendo aplastada por otros y muertos asfixiados.


----------



## Fabs (30 Oct 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Menudo crack el spiderman gafotas, muchas risas pero ese no palmó.





Además es acojonante la cantidad de cuerpos que luego había ahí, justo en esa esquina:
(mismo vídeo min. 1:00-1:10 y luego 2:48-3:04)


----------



## España1 (30 Oct 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> *Seúl, última hora en directo: Al menos 146 muertos en una estampida humana durante las fiestas de Halloween*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pon el OP los vídeos de la estampida porfi


----------



## acitisuJ (30 Oct 2022)

Al menos 151 muertos, 19 de ellos extranjeros. La mayoría de los muertos son chicas jóvenes según el Daily Mail.


----------



## Destro (30 Oct 2022)

Y encima por la estupidez de h*alloween, fiesta seguramente ajena a su cultura y que les habrán metido por el cine americano como aquí.*


----------



## Palimpsesto. (30 Oct 2022)

Blackest dijo:


> Aqui un video de un "frances", un negro en realidad, que se quedó atrapado en la masa.
> 
> Es acojonante como se van aplastando los unos a los otros. Y mas acojonante como en esa situación el tio no para de grabar, si me muero me muero pero nada de cortar la retrasmisión. Todo sea por los followers



Habría que determinar como ha influido la marcarilla en la muerte de esta gente.
Mientras se quedan sin aire al borde de la muerte los npcs no se quitan el bozal porque la tele dice que hay un virus en el aire que mata gente.


----------



## Lana (30 Oct 2022)

Ni idea de lo que pasó, y aunque no sería la primera vez que nos hacen pasar muñecos por personas, conseguir que la gente se aplasten unos a otros en esos callejones tan estrechos no debe de ser difícil.


----------



## Nico (30 Oct 2022)

Boston molestor dijo:


> ¿Qué haría Ariandiano?
> 
> No ser hombre masa probablemente.




Cuando daño ha hecho no tener traducidos los hilos de Ayn Randiano al coreano !!


----------



## acitisuJ (30 Oct 2022)

En el desastre de presión de Itaewon, se sabe que *se produjo un número significativo de muertes debido a la 'cavidad de sangre', donde la sangre se acumuló en la cavidad abdominal. La presión en el abdomen fue tan severa que los órganos internos se rompieron, y es muy probable que muriera por un sangrado excesivo.*

Un oficial médico el día 30 dijo: "No hubo otras lesiones, pero hubo muchas muertes con hinchazón abdominal tóxica, que se presume es una cavidad de sangre debido a la ruptura de un órgano". .”

*Se esperan muertes adicionales*. Los sobrevivientes se dispersaron a 18 hospitales en Seúl y Gyeonggi-do según el sistema de transporte de emergencia, pero no hay muchos pacientes en estado crítico. Un especialista en medicina de emergencia en Seúl dijo: “La situación es diferente para cada hospital universitario, pero debe haber casos en los que las medidas de emergencia se retrasaron debido a que los pacientes que necesitaban una cirugía de emergencia se juntaron”.

Los expertos recomiendan que vaya a un hospital si siente algo mal, incluso después de haber escapado de la escena del accidente. Un funcionario médico dijo: "Si siente dolor abdominal, etc., asegúrese de ir al hospital y hacerse un examen".








복부팽창 사망자 많아…장기 파열로 과다 출혈 추정


이태원 압사 참사에서는 복강 내 혈액이 고이는 ‘혈복강‘으로 사망한 사례가 상당수인 것으로 알려졌다. 복부 압박이 심해져 내부 장기가 파열되고, 이로 인한 과다 출혈로 사망했을 …



www.donga.com


----------



## hastaloswebs2012 (30 Oct 2022)

Felson dijo:


> 146 muertos por una estampida me parecen muchos muertos por una estampida, normal... de las estampidas de toda la vida. Pero todo puede ser. Voy a ver más allá de la página dos y te cuento.



Estampida de La Meca de 1990 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

1.426 (Record del siglo XX)


Sobre la falta de capacidad para entender lo que esta sucediendo:



3:20 Hey we´re on TV!
4:20 Oh bloody hell...
(56 muertos)


Sobre las estampidas y aglomeraciones:



Los hooligans solo querian dar una lección a los tifossi, nada mas, solo era jugando (38 muertos)



Vaya, parece que hemos metido a mas hooligans de la cuenta en una graderia muy pequeña... (96 muertos)




Destro dijo:


> Y encima por la estupidez de h*alloween, fiesta seguramente ajena a su cultura y que les habrán metido por el cine americano como aquí.*



Amen, joder Amen. Hace 25 años, siendo adolescente eso se veia en general como una frikada yankee.


----------



## piensaflexible (30 Oct 2022)

Chapa de la Buena dijo:


> En este video parece que som más chicas que chicos. Pero es difícil distinguir. Los vídeos se mueven mucho y pierden nitidez.



Si son muertes por avalancha, pisadas, empujones...no debería haber más sangre o heridas o no se ..lo que veo que les hacen es parada cardiorrespiratoria, es muy raro todo


----------



## hastaloswebs2012 (30 Oct 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Cuando daño ha hecho no tener traducidos los hilos de Ayn Randiano al coreano !!



La cultura tan gregaria, obediente y lemming coreana ya se vió en el desastre del Sewol



Les dijeron que nadie saliera y se quedaron dentro de los camarotes de un ferry que va volcando progresivamente.
Los videos recuperados de los moviles son atroces.
Algunos hasta cantaban la musiquilla de Titanic riendose.

Lei que un buceador que participó en el rescate de los cuerpos, acabó suicidandose meses mas tarde.
Habia encontrado entro otros, los cuerpos de una pareja de novietes que decidieron atarse de las muñecas con un cordel para estar juntos hasta el final.


----------



## acitisuJ (30 Oct 2022)

El gobierno surcoreano ha decretado luto nacional hasta el 5 de noviembre


----------



## hastaloswebs2012 (30 Oct 2022)

Chapa de la Buena dijo:


> En este video parece que som más chicas que chicos. Pero es difícil distinguir. Los vídeos se mueven mucho y pierden nitidez.





piensaflexible dijo:


> Si son muertes por avalancha, pisadas, empujones...no debería haber más sangre o heridas o no se ..lo que veo que les hacen es parada cardiorrespiratoria, es muy raro todo




Depende de la constitución y resistencia.
De los 96 muertos del Hillsborough, 7 eran mujeres.
Y ya me direis cuantas mujeres iban al futbol en los 80.
Las (pocas) mujeres que estuvieron aquel dia en aquella graderia lo tuvieron muy crudo.

El aplastamiento, lleva a la axfixia y esta, a la parada cardio. No es tan dificil de entender.

En esto de Corea, al final el 80-90% de muertes seran chiquillas.
Joder, acabo de acordarme ¿Quienes murieron en el Madrid Arena? Cinco crias de 18 años



Aqui, *lo unico raro* es que coño hace todo el mundo celebrando una fiesta que hace una generación solo pertenecia a la angloesfera.


----------



## Nut (30 Oct 2022)

Un auténtico dia de los muertos.......Seguiran con la fiesta??


----------



## Ludovicus (30 Oct 2022)

Destro dijo:


> Y encima por la estupidez de h*alloween, fiesta seguramente ajena a su cultura y que les habrán metido por el cine americano como aquí.*



La americanización mata.


----------



## jaimitoabogado (30 Oct 2022)

lefebre dijo:


> Será por chinos...



Si tiene ojos chinos , pito de chino y come aloz es chino


----------



## Bimb0 (30 Oct 2022)

Eso pasa por celebrar gilipolleces


----------



## elCañonero (30 Oct 2022)

piensaflexible dijo:


> Si son muertes por avalancha, pisadas, empujones...no debería haber más sangre o heridas o no se ..lo que veo que les hacen es parada cardiorrespiratoria, es muy raro todo



Uffff si Rarísimo rarísimo. Como van a haber pisadas o empujones si no se podían mover ni había espacio para irte al suelo genio


----------



## Kartal (30 Oct 2022)

elCañonero dijo:


> Uffff si Rarísimo rarísimo. Como van a haber pisadas o empujones si no se podían mover ni había espacio para irte al suelo genio



Nada nada, ha sido el grafeno. La magufada ha dictado sentencia.


----------



## Karlb (30 Oct 2022)

Vengo a preguntar lo mismo unas horas después a ver si ya está claro.

¿Qué desató la estampida?


----------



## Síntesis (30 Oct 2022)

nosinmiFalcon dijo:


> Como no aparezca por ahí un video donde se vea claramente la montonera de gente siendo aplastada con otros por ahí intentando sacar a los atrapados, voy a empezara dudar seriamente de la versión oficial. Con la cantidad de móviles que hay por todos sitios deberían aparecer videos a porrillo, no vale un cutre video donde no se vea nada.
> 
> Tened en cuenta que esos irán casi todos vacunados y que el óxido de grafeno funciona como una pila que se carga y hace descargas allí donde se acumula, el corazón entre otros sitios, provocando arritmias. La carga la hace con energía de microndas (antenas), pero también con ondas de sonido e incluso por presión, ya que es piezorresistivo. A ver si se va a haber producido un evento como el que ocurrió en un concierto de Texas hace un año o así, donde también calleron cientos de personas, aunque al final solo murieron veintitantos, y que intentaron vender como una avalancha que se sabe no ocurrió.



Venía a esto, no hay videos de la estampida , avalancha o aplastamiento en Seúl entre gente joven????

Todo raro.


----------



## Mundocruel (30 Oct 2022)

Kartal dijo:


> Nada nada, ha sido el grafeno. La magufada ha dictado sentencia.



Alguien activo el 5G y las vacunas hicieron el resto.


----------



## Guillem Ramon de Montcada (30 Oct 2022)

No hubo avalancha. Hubo asfixia. Por eso no veis heridos.


----------



## Boston molestor (30 Oct 2022)

jaimitoabogado dijo:


> Si tiene ojos chinos , pito de chino y come aloz es chino



Sabias palabras.


----------



## nomah (30 Oct 2022)

Y qué motivo la estampida?
Saco alguien una Cruzcampo?


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (30 Oct 2022)

nomah dijo:


> Y qué motivo la estampida?
> Saco alguien una Cruzcampo?



Es lo contrario de una estampida, es un tapon humano por aglomerecion corporal


----------



## Azrael_II (30 Oct 2022)

Up


----------



## pulopure (30 Oct 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Si claro, están con las máscarillas porque tienen más miedo que siete viejas y van a hacer el boca a boca.



No me voy a leer el hilo entero, pero hace poco hice un curso dónde entre otras cosas nos dieron alguna noción de RCP y nos dijeron que como consecuencia del covid, habían eliminado el boca a boca, pasando a ser opcional para quien lo realiza.

Enviado desde mi M2101K9G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Antiparticula (30 Oct 2022)

La vida real no es como Guerra mundial Z con masas escalando muros.


----------



## Arzairus (30 Oct 2022)

Sheol - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Ya habreis puesto esto no?


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (30 Oct 2022)

Síntesis dijo:


> Venía a esto, no hay videos de la estampida , avalancha o aplastamiento en Seúl entre gente joven????
> 
> Todo raro.



Hay un video del callejón donde se origino el tapón y se apilo gente al caer. En la parte posterior se fueron prensando conforme los de atras empujaban y no había salida debido al tapón.


----------



## mapachën (30 Oct 2022)

pulopure dijo:


> No me voy a leer el hilo entero, pero hace poco hice un curso dónde entre otras cosas nos dieron alguna noción de RCP y nos dijeron que como consecuencia del covid, habían eliminado el boca a boca, pasando a ser opcional para quien lo realiza.
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2101K9G mediante Tapatalk



Es muy difícil hacer el boca a boca, y bastante más sencillo aunque complicado también el masaje cardíaco... se trata de que le siga llegando oxígeno al cerebro, y no necesita demasiado... si consigues eso hasta que llegue ayuda especializada, se disparan las posibilidades de supervivencia.


----------



## danilovix (30 Oct 2022)




----------



## remerus (30 Oct 2022)

La gente cuando se reúne en multitudes dejan de ser personas y se convierten en ganado y se comportan como tal.


----------



## Sawa (30 Oct 2022)

Hay un componente ritualístico evidente en la tragedia. Ya lo comentó un forero, que era verdaderamente extraño que todos los fallecidos estén descalzos, y ya sabemos que a los masones les gusta reírse de la borregada, dejar acertijos, guiños, etc.
Os pongo un ejemplo, no creo que sea casualidad que en esta foto aparezca una zapatería justo en el medio de todos los cadáveres, y formando una clara pirámide con los mismos.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (30 Oct 2022)

Hay 19 heridos graves y 150 muertos, la mayoría por paros cardiacos ( una increíble proporción de casi 10 muertos por herido) Además todos los fallecidos descalzos....quién no vea algo raro es que es un tragacionista.


----------



## danilovix (30 Oct 2022)

Se supone que han perdido zapatos y ropa debido al estrujamiento colectivo. El "ritual" de ir descalzo es para "conectar con la tierra" si es que hubiese algún acto simbólico, pero no veo ninguna conspiración aqui. Faltan los de la red Gladio..


----------



## PonteDeRodillas (30 Oct 2022)




----------



## PasoLeati (30 Oct 2022)

Parece un fotograma de una película de zombies, pero esto sucedió en un estadio de fúrgol en los 80:


----------



## Knight who says ni (30 Oct 2022)

PonteDeRodillas dijo:


> Mirad a este puto amo, el único con instinto de supervivencia:



Y los nativos mientras ni se quitan la mascarilla para poder respirar y tal...


----------



## derepen (30 Oct 2022)

A lo mejor la fricción les ha arrancado los zapatos, no sé. 

o Franco ha bajado del chemtrail y se los ha quitado, que decía uno


----------



## PonteDeRodillas (30 Oct 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Sucede en cualquier catástrofe grande o incidente menor, la gente en lugar de ayudar se pone a hacer de camarógrafos como levantando acta de que estaban en el lugar.
> 
> Es algo para hacérselo mirar, no es exclusivo de los coreanos, creo que sucede ya en casi todas las sociedades globalizadas.



A lo mejor es un *mecanismo de defensa*. 

Yo conozco a varios que les ha pasado eso, estar grabando una tragedia o una situación peligrosa y lo que decían era que sentían como que no estaban ahí o que era como si estuvieran viendo una película en vez de la realidad.

No sé si fue en "La bruja de Blair" o en una película del estilo, que justo salía la protagonista explicando esto para justificar que no iba a dejar de grabar.


----------



## el_petacas (30 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Parecen maniquies



Pero cómo los dejan así, por Dios. Tápalos enteros y súbeles los pantalones, por lo menos


----------



## fever (30 Oct 2022)

danilovix dijo:


> Se supone que han perdido zapatos y ropa debido al estrujamiento colectivo. El "ritual" de ir descalzo es para "conectar con la tierra" si es que hubiese algún acto simbólico, pero no veo ninguna conspiración aqui. Faltan los de la red Gladio..



colindante a una base americana...
yo también pensé en sacrificios por la fecha ..
.y por que siempre chapan accesos cuando hay mucha peña??'


----------



## Arzairus (30 Oct 2022)

Sawa dijo:


> Hay un componente ritualístico evidente en la tragedia. Ya lo comentó un forero, que era verdaderamente extraño que todos los fallecidos estén descalzos, y ya sabemos que a los masones les gusta reírse de la borregada, dejar acertijos, guiños, etc.
> Os pongo un ejemplo, no creo que sea casualidad que en esta foto aparezca una zapatería justo en el medio de todos los cadáveres, y formando una clara pirámide con los mismos.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1245036



THE BACCO y tal


----------



## Akira. (30 Oct 2022)

Sawa dijo:


> Hay un componente ritualístico evidente en la tragedia. Ya lo comentó un forero, que era verdaderamente extraño que todos los fallecidos estén descalzos, y ya sabemos que a los masones les gusta reírse de la borregada, dejar acertijos, guiños, etc.
> Os pongo un ejemplo, no creo que sea casualidad que en esta foto aparezca una zapatería justo en el medio de todos los cadáveres, y formando una clara pirámide con los mismos.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1245036



No ponen cadáveres en la segunda fila porque a los lados hay una moto. Y que conste que yo CREO, pero este caso es buscar cosas donde no las hay.


----------



## Kartal (30 Oct 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Alguien activo el 5G y las vacunas hicieron el resto.



Sí, y de 100.000 personas solo afectó a 150 porque son los que llevaban más dosis. Todo cuadra.


----------



## lefebre (30 Oct 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Hay 19 heridos graves y 150 muertos, la mayoría por para cardiacos ( una increíble proporción de casi 10 muertos por herido) Además todos los fallecidos descalzos....quién no vea algo raro es que es un tragacionista.



Entonces.. ¿Se debe eliminar este hilo de actualidad y moverlo a conspiraciones? Allí podéis analizarlo con más calma.


----------



## Elbrujo (30 Oct 2022)

Chapa de la Buena dijo:


> Ahora recuerdo que en unas inundaciones recientes de China, unos túneles del metro se inundaron y unos vagones quedaron atrapados. En un video se veía cómo en un vagón, los viajeros tenían el agua casi al cuello y esperaban en calma a que los rescataran. Ni estampidas, ni histerias. Es muy raro que esto haya sucedido en Corea, que son más civilizados aún que los Chinos.



Los chinks nk tienen sangre en las venas


----------



## hastaloswebs2012 (30 Oct 2022)

PasoLeati dijo:


> Parece un fotograma de una película de zombies, pero esto sucedió en un estadio de fúrgol en los 80:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1245054



Heysel, Mayo del 85. era un crio y lo vi en directo por la tele con mi padre. Ahí quedé vacunado con el tema multitudes.


----------



## Sawa (30 Oct 2022)

La fotografía que compartí arriba es escalofriante la verdad, todos ellos sin zapatos y en la cúspide de la pirámide una tienda llena. Parece simbológicamente un drenaje hacia arriba, a todas esas personas les han robado los zapatos y ahora están en la tienda, ¿Son los zapatos una representación del alma/espíritu de los fallecidos?... quiero recordar que el zapato es un objeto simbólico por excelencia.

Adjunto fotografía de zapatos en el CAMPO DE AUSCHWITZ











"El calzado *defiende y protege aquello sobre lo que nos asentamos y que nos hace libres".





*


Las toallas con las abejas parecen una marca, es como si unos cuerpos estuvieran marcados y otros no, también conocemos la predilección de nuestros amigos satanistas por la numerología. Esta todo plagado de 9 y 11 gracias a un uniforme que lo porta en la espalda.


----------



## Coy0teBET (30 Oct 2022)

Creo que debo desengancharme un poco de burbuja, veo chemtrails y conspiraciones por todas partes.


----------



## hastaloswebs2012 (30 Oct 2022)

Coy0teBET dijo:


> Creo que debo desengancharme un poco de burbuja, veo chemtrails y conspiraciones por todas partes.



No. Lo que pasa es que hay foreros que ven conspiraciones en todas partes.
Las conspiraciones, haberlas haylas. Pero *no todo* son conspiraciones.


----------



## ekOz (30 Oct 2022)

danilovix dijo:


> Occidental escapa escalando la pared, min 1:40, las hormigas miran.



No lo entiendo, si lo primero que piensas es en trepar para salir de ahí, por donde sea y se quedan mirando, continuando el tapón, pero que coño.


----------



## lectorina (30 Oct 2022)

En los accidentes de tráfico las víctimas suelen perder zapatos. Imagina a gente apelotonada asi.

Los que ven 150 muertos con una docena de videos y piensan en las vacunas tienen un serio problema mental.

Una avalancha es un accidente muy muy facilmente evitable, pero a posteriori es tarde.


----------



## yonocompro (30 Oct 2022)

Ahí hay dummies, no tendrían previsto lo de la avalancha, y se les fue de las manos a los satanistas del ritual,
aquí más dummies.



Aquí nubes fragmentadas por radiación y luces en el cielo.
Raro, raro, raro . . .



Es la misma vaina del Travis (Travesti) Scott.

En el Madrid Arena murieron 5 chicas de 18 años.
La empresa del búho (Bohemian Groove) en el logo fue responsable.

También Bataclan.

*La Verdad está a la Vista Siempre.*


----------



## Mundocruel (30 Oct 2022)

Kartal dijo:


> Sí, y de 100.000 personas solo afectó a 150 porque son los que llevaban más dosis. Todo cuadra.



"ELLOS" pueden jugar con los datos biométricos y elegir si solo muere determinado RH o incluso tienen un botón "random", además 150= 1+5+0=6 

El que quiera ver que vea.


----------



## Inmaduro (30 Oct 2022)

Es una tragedia espontánea, supongo que ha ayudado el hecho de que algunas calles fueran estrechas y con pendiente. Se caen alguien adelante y el que va detrás se tropieza con su cuerpo, mientras tanto la multitud sigue empujando y va cayendo más gente al suelo.


----------



## Euron G. (30 Oct 2022)

yixikh dijo:


>


----------



## hyugaa (30 Oct 2022)

Satan en persona fue a su fiesta, y no se marcho con las manos vacias


----------



## HuskyJerk (30 Oct 2022)




----------



## NuevoSetrakso (30 Oct 2022)

Corea del Sur tiene un amplio historial de catástrofes por negligencias y seguir instrucciones sin pensar.

En cualquier sitio normal habrían restringido el acceso a esas calles con unas vallas y listo. Pero como nadie se lo ordenó, no hacen nada.

Debe de ser la sociedad más aborregada del planeta. Solo hace falta verlos cuando vienen a Europa, que todos van vestidos igual.

O el video de la calle llena de gente donde todos van como borregos al matadero y el único que escapa escalando una pared para meterse en un bar es un occidental.



https://es.technocracy.news/utopia-75-of-young-want-to-escape-south-korean-hell/



Y la serie del Calamar. Nada es por casualidad.

¿La cultura coreana es culpable del accidente de Asiana?



> ¿La cultura coreana es culpable del accidente de Asiana?



El naufragio del Sewol en 2004 con 304 muertos (el capitán les dijo a los pasajeros que se quedasen en los camarotes tras el choque mientras él escapaba).

Corea del Sur reflota el ferry que mató a 304 personas en 2014



> ERRORES HUMANOS, RESPONSABLES DE LA TRAGEDIA
> 
> En el pasado, la investigación oficial concluyó que el drama fue causado principalmente por errores humanos: un espacio de carga ilegalmente rediseñado y sobrecargado, una tripulación inexperta y las complicadas relaciones entre el operador y las autoridades. Entre la opinión pública, causó especial indignación la imagen del capitán del navío, Lee Joon-seon, saltando en calzoncillos en brazos de la Guardia Costera mientras decenas de menores permanecían atrapados en el barco. Posteriormente, el marinero fue sentenciado a cadena perpetua por "homicidio por negligencia", mientras que 14 miembros de la tripulación fueron condenados a entre dos y doce años de cárcel.



El accidente de Korean Air en 1997 con más de 200 muertos por error del capitán:

Vuelo 801 de Korean Air - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Impacto de la cultura en la seguridad de la aviación Diferencias culturales en la aviaciónyIncidentes pasados



> Al aproximarse a Guam en 1997, el vuelo 801 de Korean Air se estrelló, principalmente debido a la fatiga del piloto y la mala comunicación entre la tripulación de vuelo. El capitán tomó la decisión de aterrizar a pesar de los desacuerdos del oficial subalterno, y finalmente hizo que el avión se quedara corto de la pista, destacando cómo un piloto puede contribuir a un desastre. En culturas de alta distancia de poder, es poco común que los subordinados cuestionen a sus superiores. "Los líderes pueden ser autocráticos".



Y el derrumbe de un centro comercial en 1995 con más de 500 muertos a pesar de que el edificio llevaba horas con grietas estructurales.

Derrumbe de los grandes almacenes Sampoong - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



> Antes de que se produjera el derrumbe había señales que indicaban problemas estructurales. En abril de 1995, algunos empleados de los grandes almacenes ya habían reportado grietas en el techo y filtraciones de agua, especialmente en la quinta planta. Para entonces la gerencia de Sampoong estaba al corriente de los problemas, pero consideraba que podía solucionarlos con obras de rehabilitación.
> 
> En la mañana del 29 de junio de 1995, el dueño de un restaurante del quinto piso reportó una enorme grieta cerca de una viga de carga, correspondiente según los planos a la columna 5E, así que la gerencia ordenó el cierre completo de toda la planta. A lo largo del día se escucharon fuertes ruidos en el techo, causados por la vibración de las máquinas de aire acondicionado que habían empezado a hundirse, pero la única reacción al respecto fue apagar el sistema de climatización. El gerente convocó una reunión de urgencia con los responsables de Sampoong en las oficinas, sobre las 15:00 horas, para reportar la situación y estudiar la evacuación del edificio por motivos de seguridad. Sin embargo, Lee Joon le restó importancia y ordenó mantener el negocio abierto durante el resto del día, sin avisar a los empleados.
> 
> Alrededor de las cinco de la tarde, el techo de ala norte había comenzado a hundirse. Muchas de las personas que se encontraban en las plantas superiores lo advirtieron y salvaron la vida al trasladarse al ala sur mediante las salidas de emergencia. Sin embargo, la actividad continuaba con normalidad en los pisos inferiores. Los pilares de la planta baja empezaron a ceder alrededor de las 17:52, momento en el que se ordenó la evacuación de todo el edificio, pero ya era demasiado tarde. A las 17:57, los pilares del quinto piso quebraron y las cinco plantas del ala norte se hundieron en menos de veinte segundos. Según el informe oficial, había más de 2000 personas en el interior de la zona colapsada


----------



## lectorina (30 Oct 2022)

ekOz dijo:


> No lo entiendo, si lo primero que piensas es en trepar para salir de ahí, por donde sea y se quedan mirando, continuando el tapón, pero que coño.



Es muy raro que casi nadie mira atrás. Ven que hay follón delante, y empieza a oirse gritos. Yo rodeado de gente voy alerta, esta gente no. Por ejemplo se ve un segurata diciendo a uno que se baje cuando tenia vistas del follón que se estaba liando. Muy paco todo, en unos minutos se lia en ese cruce.


----------



## Stag Party (30 Oct 2022)

yonocompro dijo:


> Ahí hay dummies, no tendrían previsto lo de la avalancha, y se les fue de las manos a los satanistas del ritual,
> aquí más dummies.
> 
> 
> ...



Pensaba que era un poco magufo el hilo. Pero lo de las luces esas en el cielo es raro de cojones.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (30 Oct 2022)

Estaban celebrando el día de los muertos vivientes  cómo son estas celebraciones satánicas: todo al pie de la letra


----------



## Sr. Breve (30 Oct 2022)

lefebre dijo:


> Los coreanos, japoneses, vietnamitas, laosianos y chinos..., son todos chinos.



Que cuñaos sois coño

Por esa regla de tres, un frances = ingles = español = suizo ...etc


----------



## Kartal (30 Oct 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> "ELLOS" pueden jugar con los datos biométricos y elegir si solo muere determinado RH o incluso tienen un botón "random", además 150= 1+5+0=6
> 
> El que quiera ver que vea.



Exacto!!! Veo que tienes bien caladas a las malvadas élites grafenosas!!


----------



## Mundocruel (30 Oct 2022)

Kartal dijo:


> Exacto!!! Veo que tienes bien caladas a las malvadas élites grafenosas!!



(solo espero que los dos estemos haciendo el gilipollas , a veces en este foro no se sabe)


----------



## Kartal (30 Oct 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> (solo espero que los dos estemos haciendo el gilipollas , a veces en este foro no se sabe)



Nosotros sí, el problema es que hay gente poniendo cosas de este estilo pero además convencidísimos...


----------



## Inmaduro (30 Oct 2022)

Todo se puede cuestionar, pero con lógica. 

Los que cuestionamos el 11S lo hacemos basándonos en argumentos, sobre el hecho de que un edificio se derrumba solo, sobre la forma en que caen las torres, sobre que en el vídeo del pentágono no se vea el avión... Otra cosa seria ponerlo en duda jugando a hacer combinaciones de números o interpretando la forma de los escombros.


----------



## Euron G. (30 Oct 2022)

Sawa dijo:


> Hay un componente ritualístico evidente en la tragedia. Ya lo comentó un forero, que era verdaderamente extraño que todos los fallecidos estén descalzos, y ya sabemos que a los masones les gusta reírse de la borregada, dejar acertijos, guiños, etc.
> Os pongo un ejemplo, no creo que sea casualidad que en esta foto aparezca una zapatería justo en el medio de todos los cadáveres, y formando una clara pirámide con los mismos.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1245036



Y curiosamente 2 referencias al placer también. Bacco, Adult shop.

Pero lo más gracioso es lo que pone en el cartel de la zapatería. "NEW WORLD SHOES".

Seguramente sea casualidad, pero qué casual joder.


----------



## Rediooss (30 Oct 2022)

¿ Por qué todos los cadáveres aparecen descalzos, si ni siquiera hubo estampida , forma partede algun ritual ?

Esto sea real o no lo seguro es que no pasó de manera fortuita o casual, rituales y sacrificios ' sanos " que nos muestran al Mundo entero nuestras maravillosas élites satánicas.


----------



## Inmaduro (30 Oct 2022)

¿Qué tara mental tienen los de los numeritos y las formas geométricas?


----------



## Sigfrido2007 (30 Oct 2022)

No lo veo vacunil.La compresión de la caja torácica por cientos de kilos desde todas las direcciones provoca colapso pulmonar con la consecuente hipoxia lo cual provoca una fibrilación auriculo-ventricular y posterior parada cardiaca en cuestión de dos o tres minutos. Si la compresión es aguda se produce una parada cardiaca refleja.
Independientemente si había algún capullo vacunado tiene muchas más papeletas.
Eso sin contar el trauma torácico con aplastamiento de las estructuras óseas y la multitud de fracturas que pueden producirse incluso fracturas óseas que perforen pulmón corazón tráquea y diafragma.
Sin contar con que ese aplastamiento puede provocar reflejamente parada de diafragma por lesión del nervio frénico.
Vamos en lo que se produce en todas las avalanchas masivas con muerte por aplastamiento.
OJO SOY MÉDICO DE LOS QUE SE VIERON VENIR LA VACUNA PORQUE YA TENÍA EXPERIENCIA DE LO QUE OCURRIÓ CON LAS VACUNAS EN EL SUDESTE ASIÁTICO CON EL SARS-COV-1. Eran vacunas de ARN mensajero también de Pfizer y ocasionaron cientos de miles de muertos. ESTO COMO ES NATURAL LO SILENCIO LA PRENSA.
Y otro detallito más: en España Pfizer estuvo experimentando tratamientos con ARN mensajero en pacientes con cáncer eso fue hace diez años. Los resultados fueron tan devastadores que tuvieron que cesar en el experimento.
Esto lo sé de primera mano por un representante de Pfizer que era amigo mío y llevaba esa línea para Málaga y Melilla.


De otro hilo pero vale perfectamente para éste.


----------



## Kartal (30 Oct 2022)

Inmaduro dijo:


> ¿Qué tara mental tienen los de los numeritos y las formas geométricas?



@renko preguntan por ti...


----------



## la mano negra (30 Oct 2022)

Coy0teBET dijo:


> Creo que debo desengancharme un poco de burbuja, veo chemtrails y conspiraciones por todas partes.



Sí , es mejor que siga fumando el opio que le suministran los medios de intoxicación de masas . Será feliz y no se molestará con la contemplación de la verdad. Sobre todo si lleva dosis de veneno inyectadas en su cuerpo .


----------



## la mano negra (30 Oct 2022)

Sigfrido2007 dijo:


> No lo veo vacunil.La compresión de la caja torácica por cientos de kilos desde todas las direcciones provoca colapso pulmonar con la consecuente hipoxia lo cual provoca una fibrilación auriculo-ventricular y posterior parada cardiaca en cuestión de dos o tres minutos. Si la compresión es aguda se produce una parada cardiaca refleja.
> Independientemente si había algún capullo vacunado tiene muchas más papeletas.
> Eso sin contar el trauma torácico con aplastamiento de las estructuras óseas y la multitud de fracturas que pueden producirse incluso fracturas óseas que perforen pulmón corazón tráquea y diafragma.
> Sin contar con que ese aplastamiento puede provocar reflejamente parada de diafragma por lesión del nervio frénico.
> ...



Pues yo si veo un proceso agudo vacunil en este desastre. Respeto , no obstante , su opinión y la tengo en cuenta.


----------



## Marni70 (30 Oct 2022)

lectorina dijo:


> En los accidentes de tráfico las víctimas suelen perder zapatos. Imagina a gente apelotonada asi.
> 
> Los que ven 150 muertos con una docena de videos y piensan en las vacunas tienen un serio problema mental.
> 
> Una avalancha es un accidente muy muy facilmente evitable, pero a posteriori es tarde.



Han perdido los zapatos y los calcetines, es muy raro.


----------



## Marni70 (30 Oct 2022)

Es normal que en las ciudades haya aglomeraciones, me da miedo que esto influya y que en cuanto haya una pequeña aglomeración la gente empiece a ponerse histérica y entonces sí que se líe, cuando lo normal sería que no hubiera pasado nada.

Nunca me han agobiado las aglomeraciones pero desde ahora las voy a evitar todo lo que pueda y eso que en un concierto lo pase un poco regular, gracias a un chico que me abrió camino y me empujó.


----------



## Sawa (30 Oct 2022)

Euron G. dijo:


> Y curiosamente 2 referencias al placer también. Bacco, Adult shop.
> 
> Pero lo más gracioso es lo que pone en el cartel de la zapatería. "NEW WORLD SHOES".
> 
> Seguramente sea casualidad, pero qué casual joder.



Las casualidades no existen. La fotografía ha sido meticulosamente construida, igual que el sacrificio en si.
Todos aquellos que desdeñan la simbología, numerología, etc no tardarán en ser los siguientes en formar parte de esa pirámide, la lucha entre el bien y el mal es una lucha de "inteligencias" y de "conocimientos". Tristemente los ignorantes están perdidos, pero para ellos está el fútbol, netflix, el porno y otros mil productos interesantes en la base de dicha estructura sacrificial.
Que a día de hoy se cuestione la simbología de la élite satánica es para sentir verdadera lástima por la ceguera que tiene la gran mayoría de la población, abstraída por un sin fin de estímulos que lo único que hacen es depauperar su intelecto y su espíritu.
La festividad de Halloween es una festividad sacrificial que procede de la festividad celta llamada Samhain, que era el Dios de la muerte.

"....Después en este estado de trance, los DRUIDAS, iban a las aldeas buscando una doncella para sacrificarla en honor a SAMHAIN. Estos sacrificios se hacían calcinando a las personas. Elegían a los que iban a ser sacrificados por la voz de SAMHAÍN. Sin embargo, la gente en las aldeas, procuraban sobornar a los druidas para que no eligieran a alguien de su familia, así que les daban comida, objetos valiosos, etc."









Halloween: la brutal fiesta con sacrificios humanos y brujería que fue prohibida por Roma


La «noche de brujas» está basada en la antigua Samhain (o Samagín), una celebración milenaria en la que los hechiceros trataban de apaciguar al señor de la muerte y pedir por las almas de los fallecidos



www.abc.es










​En esta portada podéis observar al druida con la ofrenda a su señor.


----------



## la mano negra (30 Oct 2022)

Kartal dijo:


> Sí, y de 100.000 personas solo afectó a 150 porque son los que llevaban más dosis. Todo cuadra.



Como mínimo son 150 . Eso para empezar. Se estima que pueden ser cientos de fallecidos , aún sin contabilizar . Y la montonera se lió porque en un punto determinado una gran cantidad de personas cayó fulminada al suelo. Y entonces se armó la montonera.
Y en las inmediaciones hay una base militar norteamericana , como dato curioso. Nada más que un dato curioso , no quiero decir nada más ¡ Ah , se me olvidaba ! Y el dato curioso , nada más que curioso de que la tragedia ha sucedido en las vísperas de la nefanda festividad que los satanistas han impuesto ya al orbe . No se esconden , los muy canallas.


----------



## Kartal (30 Oct 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> Como mínimo son 150 . Eso para empezar. Se estima que pueden ser cientos de fallecidos , aún sin contabilizar . Y la montonera se lió porque en un punto determinado una gran cantidad de personas cayó fulminada al suelo. Y entonces se armó la montonera.
> Y en las inmediaciones hay una base militar norteamericana , como dato curioso. Nada más que un dato curioso , no quiero decir nada más.



Y yo voy a poner un vídeo de los Pantomima pero solo como algo curioso, no quiero decir nada más.


----------



## Marni70 (30 Oct 2022)

yonocompro dijo:


> Huele a ritual satánico, están probando frecuencias en los vakunados.
> Huele a radiación con muertos como en Astroworld, EE.UU.
> 
> Y funcionan
> ...



En una situación así no nos habríamos librado los no vacunados de haber muerto asfixiados igualmente, así que vamos a morir todos


----------



## El Tirador (30 Oct 2022)

Yo cada vez estoy más contento de huir de grandes festivales y tal.No voy su que me la coman.Tofo lo contrario valoro la soledad.Dep a todas las víctimas.


----------



## fachacine (30 Oct 2022)

Es tremendo pero al mismo tiempo me resulta fascinante cómo se puede formar un conglomerado de cuerpos humanos de tal forma que ni el policía que está en un extremo del conglomerado se ve capaz de liberar a alguno de los que están en dicho extremo, es sorprendente


----------



## Gotthard (30 Oct 2022)

Es muy facil montar una estampida en una aglomeracion. Solo hay que gritar "tiene una pistola" o "allah akbar" y los que te ven se daran cuenta de que ni pistola ni pollas, pero los que no te ven se asustarán y empezarán a empujar a los que tienen detras e irá en aumento el pánico.

Algo asi hicieron unos graciosillos en una bulla de la Semana Santa de Sevilla en el 2000, creando una ola de gente desde la Plaza de la Gavidia que causo heridos. Otra en 2017, lo que pasa es que las bullas de Sevilla son de unos pocos cientos miles de personas y se concentran y se desplazan donde están los pasos o en puntos concretos, por que en caso de pánico, los que se alejan siempre encuentran salida y no hay aplastamientos más allá de algunas caidas.

Ahora, los coreanos tenian a mas de 100.000 concentrados en un barrio que está semicercado por una base militar, con monton de calles sin salida y cuellos de botella.


----------



## Marni70 (30 Oct 2022)

He visto una foto en la que están prácticamente desnudos, solo con ropa interior, cómo es posible?


----------



## la mano negra (30 Oct 2022)

Kartal dijo:


> Y yo voy a poner un vídeo de los Pantomima pero solo como algo curioso, no quiero decir nada más.



Claro , claro .... Hacerse preguntas sobre las cosas que suceden es propio de desequilibrados mentales . Inyectarse veneno en las venas es algo muy saludable y propio de personas como usted . Ustedes creen en la "ciencia" . Se lo ha dicho la tele. Ustedes creen a la tele. Y no hay más preguntas que hacer.


----------



## Euron G. (30 Oct 2022)

Kartal dijo:


> Y yo voy a poner un vídeo de los Pantomima pero solo como algo curioso, no quiero decir nada más.



Pues hombre no es por nada, pero de todas las cosas que dice:

-Del covid, nada, todo correcto, no hay ningún plan maligno y TODO se ha hecho para curar a la gente de tan horrible virus. Por supuesto el gordo llevará sus 3 putas dosis como buen NPC.
-Que a las farmaceúticas les interesa más seguir vendiendo medicamentos que curar algo, es que ni cotiza. El timo del SIDA es un buen ejemplo.
-De los chemtrails no digo nada, soy bastante escéptico al respecto.
-En Roswell se estrelló un OVNI, y está perfectamente documentado con nombres, testimonios de aquellos primeros momentos. Lo que vino después, el tíiiipico "globo meteorológico y demás", no se sostiene por ningún sitio.

-Esto ya sí me enerva. Que el puto gordo de mierda haga chanza con el 11S, cuando está perfectamente demostrado que las torres fueron demolidas, es para ir y sacarle las tripas y hacérselas comer. Que estamos hablando de miles de muertos a manos de no precisamente moritos.

-Y ya respecto al alunizaje, pues yo no sé si llegaron o no, pero las fotos son más falsas que un billete de 23€.

Vamos, que no elige ni una puta conspiración ridícula, todas las que coge tienen fundamento, algunas incluso están perfectamente documentadas y demostradas.

Cuñado de medio pelo, el retrasado mental este. Típico de los listillos que se creen que la historia es tal y como, exactamente tal y como nos la han contado, desde el Big BAng. PATETICO.

Si no te cuestionas nada en la vida, ¿Qué clase de NPC eres?


----------



## Kartal (30 Oct 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> Claro , claro .... Hacerse preguntas sobre las cosas que suceden es propio de desequilibrados mentales . Inyectarse veneno en las venas es algo muy saludable y propio de personas como usted . Ustedes creen en la "ciencia" . Se lo ha dicho la tele. Ustedes creen a la tele. Y no hay más preguntas que hacer.



Perdone si se ha dado por aludido, era una simple chanza. Salga a que le de un poco el aire y se sentirá mejor.


----------



## fachacine (30 Oct 2022)

Andreas Katsulas dijo:


> DEP.
> 
> De las aglomeraciones huir como de la peste.



Pero aquí en Valencia hemos tenido siempre unas aglomeraciones impresionantes en Fallas, no sólo en las mascletás, desde hace 25 años osea desde que tenemos la Ciudad de las Artes y las Ciencias y Valencia se ha internacionalizado tanto no sabeis cómo ha ido aumentando el mogollón de gente en Fallas, tanto que muchos valencianos huyen (huimos) en época de Fallas, es algo que con el paso del tiempo ha ido a más y más y sin embargo nunca hemos tenido una desgracia de estas ¿algún valenciano en el foro que pueda dar alguna explicación ?


----------



## Kartal (30 Oct 2022)

Euron G. dijo:


> Pues hombre no es por nada, pero de todas las cosas que dice:
> 
> -Del covid, nada, todo correcto, no hay ningún plan maligno y TODO se ha hecho para curar a la gente de tan horrible virus. Por supuesto el gordo llevará sus 3 putas dosis como buen NPC.
> -Que a las farmaceúticas les interesa más seguir vendiendo medicamentos que curar algo, es que ni cotiza. El timo del SIDA es un buen ejemplo.
> ...



Te ha faltado el terraplanismo. Algo que comentar?


----------



## al loro (30 Oct 2022)

A mí algunos me resultan maniquíes. Esos pies tan blancos que parecen de plástico y los pies derechitos hacia arriba. Ayer ví una imagen en la que un cuerpo tumbado tenía la espalda arqueada y eso es imposible en un humano cuando se tumba al suelo, pero un maniquí rígido sí tiene la espalda siempre arqueada...

(La columna de la izquierda, el de la toalla amarilla de enmedio)


----------



## Catalinius (30 Oct 2022)

Las multitudes es lo que traen, a mi no me pillan pero ni en conciertos.


----------



## Euron G. (30 Oct 2022)

Kartal dijo:


> Te ha faltado el terraplanismo. Algo que comentar?



¿Ves? Podría haber escogido esa precisamente, que es una boutade y una estupidez de categoría premium.

Pero insisto, todo lo que dice es perfectamente cuestionable con datos, fechas, nombres y testimonios. Ya depende de cada cual acceder a esa información y tener espíritu crítico para estudiarla y llegar a tus propias conclusiones. Ojo, esto no tiene nada que ver con tener uno la verdad. Pero creerse la historia del universo desde la oficialidad y sin cuestionarse nada... Como poco es de necios.


----------



## Kartal (30 Oct 2022)

Euron G. dijo:


> ¿Ves? Podría haber escogido esa precisamente, que es una boutade y una estupidez de categoría premium.



Eso es lo que tú y yo creemos, pero los hay que te dicen que estás aborregado si no sabes que nuestro planeta tiene forma de galleta.


----------



## la mano negra (30 Oct 2022)

Kartal dijo:


> Perdone si se ha dado por aludido, era una simple chanza. Salga a que le de un poco el aire y se sentirá mejor.



A mí me está dando el aire desde que vi derrumbarse , por la tele y en directo , las torres gemelas de Nueva York. En ese momento algo hizo "crack" en mi interior y salí de la habitación llena de humo en la que me hallaba para respirar aire limpio del exterior. Y desde entonces , ante cualquier hecho sospechoso como éste de Seúl me hago preguntas de forma instantánea y automática en cuanto que algo no me cuadra. Y en este caso , algo no me cuadra. Usted puede seguir respirando humo en el interior .


----------



## Euron G. (30 Oct 2022)

Kartal dijo:


> Eso es lo que tú y yo creemos, pero los hay que te dicen que estás aborregado si no sabes que nuestro planeta tiene forma de galleta.



El tema es CUESTIONARSE las cosas.

Tú puedes llegar a la conclusión de que las torres gemelas se cayeron ellas solitas, de exactamente igual modo las dos, y en tiempo de caída libre de un objeto. Perfecto, has estudiado y visto el tema más allá de la oficialidad y has llegado a esa conclusión. Perfecto, es tu idea y la respeto, aunque no sea la mía. Pero has hecho un trabajo, en base a una información que has obtenido. Y sacas tus propias conclusiones.

Lo que estos tarados pretenden es que nos creamos su mierda de teoría, sustentada en 2 fotos de barquitos y en un supuesto muro antártico del que no hay ni una puñetera foto. No sostienen en nada su teoría, simplemente berrean como muflones cuando les haces preguntas sencillas y que desmontan su encefaloplanitis. Y te dicen aquello de "pues es su problema, la información está ahí, infórmese usted".

Yo si pretendo convencer a alguien del 11S le estaría dando pruebas y datos durante 2 horas, hasta que le estalle el cerebro. Le traería testimonios de expertos en demoliciones controladas. Le traería el testimonio del puto arquitecto que diseñó la torre, le traería testimonios y nombres de gente que estaba allí y tiene muchas cosas interesantes que contar. Bomberos, policías, trabajadores del edificio. Le traería datos científicos, le traería de todo si mi interés real fuera convencer a la gente.

Ellos no tienen interés real en convencer a nadie porque probablemente ni ellos mismos se crean esa fantasmada, que se puede desmontar en literalmente segundos con 2 o 3 preguntas.

Y esa es la diferencia, y por la que critico al gordo del vídeo, que seguramente se haya tragado la versión oficial del 11S sin ni siquiera pararse a cuestionarse porqué cojones 2 torres de 450m se caen, por casualidad, de la misma exacta manera y en tiempo de caída libre. Eso es ser un puto CUÑADO.

¡Un abrazo!


----------



## Republicano (30 Oct 2022)

Es curioso que las imágenes no son impactantes, no se ven estampidas y gente aplastada en un muro como en heysel, en lo de la madrugá de hace 20 años la histeria fue más impactante y no hubo ni heridos graves.


----------



## SeñoritoRafi (30 Oct 2022)

*TLUCO O TLATO?*


----------



## acitisuJ (30 Oct 2022)

Según el Ministerio del Interior y Seguridad y el Departamento de Bomberos, a las 4:30 p. m. del mismo día, *153 personas murieron* en el desastre de Itaewon Halloween. Esto es dos más que el número de muertes anunciadas a las 10 a.m. (151). Un total de 103 personas resultaron heridas, incluidas 24 heridas graves y 79 con heridas leves.

*20 extranjeros murieron* y 15 resultaron heridos, lo que elevó el número total de bajas extranjeras a 35. *Es difícil confirmar la nacionalidad específica, dijo el Departamento de Bomberos*.








이태원 사망자 또 늘어 153명... 부상자는 103명


이태원 사망자 또 늘어 153명... 부상자는 103명




www.chosun.com


----------



## Bien boa (30 Oct 2022)

al loro dijo:


> A mí algunos me resultan maniquíes. Esos pies tan blancos que parecen de plástico y los pies derechitos hacia arriba. Ayer ví una imagen en la que un cuerpo tumbado tenía la espalda arqueada y eso es imposible en un humano cuando se tumba al suelo, pero un maniquí rígido sí tiene la espalda siempre arqueada...
> 
> (La columna de la izquierda, el de la toalla amarilla de enmedio)
> Ver archivo adjunto 1245168



Entonces tendría que haber una teoría para el motivo de la " perfomance" y yo no lo veo. El 11S y el 11M sí tenían sentido, en esto no lo veo.


----------



## Catalinius (30 Oct 2022)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Que barbaridad!! ¿por qué se mete la gente en ese río humano? no lo entiendo, yo debo ser misántropo ya, porque veo cualquier lugar demasiado concurrido y me falta tiempo para largarme lo antes posible..... DEP



Vas a un acto y cuando te quieres dar cuenta ya no puedes avanzar ni para atrás ni para adelante...me pasó una vez en un concierto grátis en la plaza mayor de mi ciudad, nunca más.


----------



## Republicano (30 Oct 2022)

hastaloswebs2012 dijo:


> Heysel, Mayo del 85. era un crio y lo vi en directo por la tele con mi padre. Ahí quedé vacunado con el tema multitudes.



Yo también. Tenía 16 años. Luego es normal que me gustará eskorbuto.


----------



## acitisuJ (30 Oct 2022)

*Se señala que existe una necesidad urgente de directrices que incluyan medidas de control de precaución*, como en el extranjero, para eventos que se espera que atraigan grandes multitudes *tras el desastre de Itaewon, que mató al menos a 256 personas en el centro de Seúl.*









한국선 주최 모호하면 방치...'홍콩의 이태원'은 달랐다 | 중앙일보


시민을 쭉 줄 세워 이동시킵니다.




www.joongang.co.kr


----------



## Boston molestor (30 Oct 2022)

Algunos cascaron haciendo lo que más les querían: arrimar el kimchi.


----------



## Kartal (30 Oct 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> A mí me está dando el aire desde que vi derrumbarse , por la tele y en directo , las torres gemelas de Nueva York. En ese momento algo hizo "crack" en mi interior y salí de la habitación llena de humo en la que me hallaba para respirar aire limpio del exterior. Y desde entonces , ante cualquier hecho sospechoso como éste de Seúl me hago preguntas de forma instantánea y automática en cuanto que algo no me cuadra. Y en este caso , algo no me cuadra. Usted puede seguir respirando humo en el interior .



Tú también eres de los que cree que la tierra es plana?


----------



## Kartal (30 Oct 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> *Se señala que existe una necesidad urgente de directrices que incluyan medidas de control de precaución*, como en el extranjero, para eventos que se espera que atraigan grandes multitudes *tras el desastre de Itaewon, que mató al menos a 256 personas en el centro de Seúl.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kartal (30 Oct 2022)

Euron G. dijo:


> Lo que estos tarados pretenden es que nos creamos su mierda de teoría, sustentada en 2 fotos de barquitos y en un supuesto muro antártico del que no hay ni una puñetera foto. No sostienen en nada su teoría, simplemente berrean como muflones cuando les haces preguntas sencillas y que desmontan su encefaloplanitis. Y te dicen aquello de "pues es su problema, la información está ahí, infórmese usted".



Muy típico...


----------



## Republicano (30 Oct 2022)

Sigfrido2007 dijo:


> No lo veo vacunil.La compresión de la caja torácica por cientos de kilos desde todas las direcciones provoca colapso pulmonar con la consecuente hipoxia lo cual provoca una fibrilación auriculo-ventricular y posterior parada cardiaca en cuestión de dos o tres minutos. Si la compresión es aguda se produce una parada cardiaca refleja.
> Independientemente si había algún capullo vacunado tiene muchas más papeletas.
> Eso sin contar el trauma torácico con aplastamiento de las estructuras óseas y la multitud de fracturas que pueden producirse incluso fracturas óseas que perforen pulmón corazón tráquea y diafragma.
> Sin contar con que ese aplastamiento puede provocar reflejamente parada de diafragma por lesión del nervio frénico.
> ...



Lo del ARN mensajero, ya dijo Karina Acevedo antes de pinchar a la población que estaban buscando una vacuna contra el cáncer. Pero no sabía que la llegaron a probar, y en España.


----------



## TexNolan (30 Oct 2022)

Han tenido un Hallowen de muerte je je je


----------



## Kolbe (30 Oct 2022)

Los de la Quinta Columna diciendo que la causa han sido las antenas de telefonía 5G.

Como cabras


----------



## Narbaiza (30 Oct 2022)

Sigfrido2007 dijo:


> No lo veo vacunil.La compresión de la caja torácica por cientos de kilos desde todas las direcciones provoca colapso pulmonar con la consecuente hipoxia lo cual provoca una fibrilación auriculo-ventricular y posterior parada cardiaca en cuestión de dos o tres minutos. Si la compresión es aguda se produce una parada cardiaca refleja.
> Independientemente si había algún capullo vacunado tiene muchas más papeletas.
> Eso sin contar el trauma torácico con aplastamiento de las estructuras óseas y la multitud de fracturas que pueden producirse incluso fracturas óseas que perforen pulmón corazón tráquea y diafragma.
> Sin contar con que ese aplastamiento puede provocar reflejamente parada de diafragma por lesión del nervio frénico.
> Vamos en lo que se produce en todas las avalanchas masivas con muerte por aplastamiento.



Y a saber a la velocidad que bombea la patata cuando te ves encerrado en semejante multitud sin ninguna posibilidad de salir, por lo menos a 130 pulsaciones por minuto.


----------



## lefebre (30 Oct 2022)

Son muñecos. False flag de libro.


----------



## lefebre (30 Oct 2022)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> Que cuñaos sois coño
> 
> Por esa regla de tres, un frances = ingles = español = suizo ...etc



Que sí. Y que no tiene nada que ver un Francés de la Bretaña, que uno de la costa azul. 
Pero ahora estamos hablando de chinos, centrate en el tema.


----------



## acitisuJ (30 Oct 2022)

*Conciertos, eventos y programas de entretenimiento cancelados debido al desastre de Itaewon... Ola de luto de celebridades*








이태원 참사에 콘서트·행사·예능 줄줄이 취소… 연예계 애도 물결


핼러윈 데이(31일)를 앞두고 서울 이태원에서 발생한 참사로 인해 연예계도 각종 행사를 취소하고 애도를 표했다.지난 28일부터 열린 스트라이크 뮤직 페스티벌




m.kmib.co.kr


----------



## lefebre (30 Oct 2022)

al loro dijo:


> A mí algunos me resultan maniquíes. Esos pies tan blancos que parecen de plástico y los pies derechitos hacia arriba. Ayer ví una imagen en la que un cuerpo tumbado tenía la espalda arqueada y eso es imposible en un humano cuando se tumba al suelo, pero un maniquí rígido sí tiene la espalda siempre arqueada...
> 
> (La columna de la izquierda, el de la toalla amarilla de enmedio)
> Ver archivo adjunto 1245168



Es para el desfile de zombies de Halloween el lunes. Si no hay muertos, no hay zombies y para hacer bien la performance, primero hay que morir.


----------



## Republicano (30 Oct 2022)

Kartal dijo:


> Te ha faltado el terraplanismo. Algo que comentar?



El terraplanismo es la típica teoría de conspiración que se pone por medio, que es ridícula del todo, para desacreditar a los que tenemos dudas de que el 11s fuera un ataque de bandera falsa o que los americanos hicieran un montaje en el 69 para ganar en la carrera espacial. O que las vacunas van a matar a más gente de las que van a salvar (ya ha ocurrido, la sobremortalidad de 2022 hasta octubre es la mayor de la historia reciente en Europa, mucho mayor que 2020).

Nadie que piense que hay una mentira en estas tres cosas, está más cercano a creer que los americanos hundieron el Maine para entrar en guerra contra España que a pensar que la tierra es plana.


----------



## Kartoffeln (30 Oct 2022)

Canal en directo koreano, por cierto difuminan las imágenes






Por cierto melafo a la modosita presentadora koreana


----------



## Kartal (30 Oct 2022)

Republicano dijo:


> El terraplanismo es la típica teoría de conspiración que se pone por medio, que es ridícula del todo, para desacreditar a los que tenemos dudas de que el 11s fuera un ataque de bandera falsa o que los americanos hicieran un montaje en el 69 para ganar en la carrera espacial.



No siempre funciona, algunos compran el pack completo.


----------



## al loro (30 Oct 2022)

153








At least 153 killed in crowd crush during Halloween festivities in Seoul


President Yoon Suk-yeol declares state of national mourning after fatal surge in Itaewon nightlife quarter of South Korean capital




www.theguardian.com


----------



## al loro (30 Oct 2022)

Atendidos 13 menores en una fiesta de Halloween en Sevilla con exceso de aforo


Un total de trece menores han tenido que ser atendidos por el 061, requiriendo dos de ellos traslados hospitalarios, por desvanecimientos y crisis de ansiedad durante una fiesta Halloween "light" celebrada en Sevilla que tuvo que ser desalojada por motivos de seguridad. La Sala Music Sevilla...




www.elperiodico.com





13.....


----------



## Knight who says ni (30 Oct 2022)

Republicano dijo:


> Es curioso que las imágenes no son impactantes, no se ven estampidas y gente aplastada en un muro como en heysel, en lo de la madrugá de hace 20 años la histeria fue más impactante y no hubo ni heridos graves.



Bueno, dicen que había 100.000 personas (será, yo no las he contado) y han muerto menos de 200. Parece muy espectacular, pero la inmensa mayoría ha salido ilesa. Y si no eran 100.000 eran 10.000 , me da igual.

Lo que quiero decir es que sin ánimo de minimizar la tragedia, que es una barbaridad, estadísticamente no es una hecatombe y muchos de los allí presentes ni se habrán enterado de que había palmado tanta gente hasta horas después.

Yo ni lo llamaría estampida porque no había gente tratando de huir desesperadamente. Era un tapón, aglomeración salvaje... pero no una estampida como tal.


----------



## mirym94 (30 Oct 2022)

Cada día la gente más borrega. Será que la cacuna atonta las mentes flojas


----------



## Republicano (30 Oct 2022)

Euron G. dijo:


> El tema es CUESTIONARSE las cosas.
> 
> Tú puedes llegar a la conclusión de que las torres gemelas se cayeron ellas solitas, de exactamente igual modo las dos, y en tiempo de caída libre de un objeto. Perfecto, has estudiado y visto el tema más allá de la oficialidad y has llegado a esa conclusión. Perfecto, es tu idea y la respeto, aunque no sea la mía. Pero has hecho un trabajo, en base a una información que has obtenido. Y sacas tus propias conclusiones.
> 
> ...



Lo de los terraplanistas es tan ridículo, que ni siquiera saben (aunque esto no es sólo los terraplanistas) que en la edad media la gente no era terraplanista, al menos, la gente que tuviera un mínimo de cultura.

Y Cristóbal Colón, ni siquiera quería demostrar que la Tierra era redonda, los navegantes sabían perfectamente que la Tierra era redonda, pero que era imposible llegar a Asia por la mar Oceana, y de hecho era así si no estuviera América. Cristóbal Colón sabía, por algún motivo, que habia tierra entre medias, y por eso se podría llegar. Aunque el continente era más grande de lo que pensó Colón y al final tuvo que ser Magallanes el que intentara llegar a Asia a través de los océanos.

A ver, si unos reyes que se llamaban a si mismos católicos, van a pensar algo tan contrario a la religión (como nos quieren vender ahora) como es que la Tierra es redonda y poner un pastón para demostrarlo.


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (30 Oct 2022)

Parece que fue la gente intentando salir de ahí por una calle estrecha con escaleras. Ahí se empezarían a caer al suelo y toda la presión de la gente calle abajo encima y terminó formándose un embudo, y la marea de gente que seguía intentando seguir calle abajo lo hizo una trampa mortal.

Aquí se ve a la gente de arriba mandando a todos que fuesen para abajo.


Y abajo el tapón formado por la gente que se cayó al suelo y no podían mover.


----------



## acitisuJ (30 Oct 2022)

*La razón por la que más mujeres murieron en el 'desastre de Itaewon'... “Cuando se juntan 100 personas, entran 5 toneladas”.*








‘이태원 참사’ 여성 사망자가 더 많은 이유… “100명 모이면 5t이 밀려오는셈”


이태원 참사 여성 사망자가 더 많은 이유 100명 모이면 5t이 밀려오는셈




www.chosun.com


----------



## Kartal (30 Oct 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> Parece que fue la gente intentando salir de ahí por una calle estrecha con escaleras. Ahí se empezarían a caer al suelo y toda la presión de la gente calle abajo encima y terminó formándose un embudo, y la marea de gente que seguía intentando seguir calle abajo lo hizo una trampa mortal.
> 
> Aquí se ve a la gente de arriba mandando a todos que fuesen para abajo.
> 
> ...



Por fin algo de información entre magufada y magufada...


----------



## Republicano (30 Oct 2022)

Kartal dijo:


> No siempre funciona, algunos compran el pack completo.



En este foro hay miles que dudan de lo de las torres gemelas, de lo del hombre en la luna, y sobre todo, de que las vacunas arn son gūenas, y terraplanista, que yo sepa es solo el que siempre está diciendo que la culpa de todo la tienen los rojos.


----------



## Knight who says ni (30 Oct 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> Parece que fue la gente intentando salir de ahí por una calle estrecha con escaleras. Ahí se empezarían a caer al suelo y toda la presión de la gente calle abajo encima y terminó formándose un embudo, y la marea de gente que seguía intentando seguir calle abajo lo hizo una trampa mortal.
> 
> Aquí se ve a la gente de arriba mandando a todos que fuesen para abajo.
> 
> ...



Algunos no dejan de grabar con el puto móvil ni muriendo...


----------



## Kartal (30 Oct 2022)

Republicano dijo:


> En este foro hay miles que dudan de lo de las torres gemelas, de lo del hombre en la luna, y sobre todo, de que las vacunas arn son gūenas, y terraplanista, que yo sepa es solo el que siempre está diciendo que la culpa de todo la tienen los rojos.



Eso es porque no frecuentas el subforo de Conspiraciones...


----------



## areks123 (30 Oct 2022)

al loro dijo:


> A mí algunos me resultan maniquíes. Esos pies tan blancos que parecen de plástico y los pies derechitos hacia arriba. Ayer ví una imagen en la que un cuerpo tumbado tenía la espalda arqueada y eso es imposible en un humano cuando se tumba al suelo, pero un maniquí rígido sí tiene la espalda siempre arqueada...
> 
> (La columna de la izquierda, el de la toalla amarilla de enmedio)
> Ver archivo adjunto 1245168



Yo estaba allí cuando pasó, lo vi todo desde un bar con azotea que daba justo a esa calle.

No son maniquíes. Ayer fue la primera vez en mi vida que vi gente sin vida directamente y no por pantallas.


----------



## Republicano (30 Oct 2022)

Knight who says ni dijo:


> Bueno, dicen que había 100.000 personas (será, yo no las he contado) y han muerto menos de 200. Parece muy espectacular, pero la inmensa mayoría ha salido ilesa. Y si no eran 100.000 eran 10.000 , me da igual.
> 
> Lo que quiero decir es que sin ánimo de minimizar la tragedia, que es una barbaridad, estadísticamente no es una hecatombe y muchos de los allí presentes ni se habrán enterado de que había palmado tanta gente hasta horas después.
> 
> Yo ni lo llamaría estampida porque no había gente tratando de huir desesperadamente. Era un tapón, aglomeración salvaje... pero no una estampida como tal.



El caso es que es raro de cojones. 100.000 personas no es algo del otro mundo, en la semana Santa de Sevilla por el centro cualquier día hay mucha más gente, eso sí, dispersa por todo el centro, en la manifestación de Miguel Ángel blanco y del no a la guerra había más gente.

Pero lo que sorprende es que aquí la gente no fue aplastada contra un muro/valla, como en heysel, no estuvo histérica corriendo como locos como en la madrugá de Sevilla, ni han sido pisoteados como en el Madrid arena. Aquí se ve a la gente apiñada, casi sin moverse, y de repente, 150 muertos.


----------



## destrozo (30 Oct 2022)

Vaya desgracias siguen pasando, no me jodas


----------



## CristionaSchumacher (30 Oct 2022)

espada de madera dijo:


> Según parece, no ha habido ningún desencadenante. Nada de incendios. Nada de nada. ¿Se han apelotonado hasta 100,000 en el mismo sitio y se han empezado a agobiar? ¿Y ya está? ¿Pero cómo se puede ser tan subnormal?
> 
> ¡Vaya una forma de morir!



Se cayó un chico (se tropezó con un bolardo o algo así leí) y se llevó a mucha gente por delante y ahí empezó el lío.


----------



## Republicano (30 Oct 2022)

Kartal dijo:


> Eso es porque no frecuentas el subforo de Conspiraciones...



Pero es que el foro de conspiraciones no es lo normal de la gente que escribe en burbuja.


----------



## tixel (30 Oct 2022)

Les está bien empleado por celebrar cosas simplemente porque se lo meten en la tele. Hay que ser gikipollas para celebrar el puto jaloguin en cualquier país que no sea anglo.


----------



## Covid Bryant (30 Oct 2022)

Common_Deletion dijo:


> Borregada borregueando



npcs npceando


----------



## Baltasar G thang (30 Oct 2022)

Kolbe dijo:


> Los de la Quinta Columna diciendo que la causa han sido las antenas de telefonía 5G.
> 
> Como cabras



desinformacion otanista de manual


----------



## Baltasar G thang (30 Oct 2022)

tixel dijo:


> Les está bien empleado por celebrar cosas simplemente porque se lo meten en la tele. Hay que ser gikipollas para celebrar el puto jaloguin en cualquier país que no sea anglo.



no tienes por que estar en la calle para celebrar nada, habia un streaming en directo en youtube en esa ciudad pero en otra parte y el nivel de las chortinas koreanas es BROOOTAL, estaban todas buenisimas
y disfrazadas en plan guarris

en una fiesta asi pueden pillar casi a cualquiera
ves una aglomeracion de chortis pizpiretas superbuenorras y con las hormonas a rebosar te metes para apretar la panoja en alguna almejita asiatica y palmas aplastado en un rio salvaje de chochos a presion

le puede pasar a cualquiera


----------



## Baltasar G thang (30 Oct 2022)

Republicano dijo:


> Es curioso que las imágenes no son impactantes, no se ven estampidas y gente aplastada en un muro como en heysel, en lo de la madrugá de hace 20 años la histeria fue más impactante y no hubo ni heridos graves.



se ve lo mismo que en las imagenes del aplastamiento de el love parade en alemania
hay un video largo en youtube examinando todo minuto a minuto
como era un canal de desague de un rio tenia paredes completamente verticales, desde arriba se veia en que parte de la aglomeracion estaba muriendo gente, cuantos metros de gente habia hasta donde ya no habia NADIE y podias salir caminando tranquilamente etc etc



lo siento pero el video tiene restriccion de edad

cuando la gente empieza a moverse de lado a lado como si fueran un fluido (se ve tb en varios videos de lo de corea, cuando van escaleras abajo de golpe todos y luego se frenan por la fuerza de los que van en sentido contrario), ahi muere gente fijo


----------



## acitisuJ (30 Oct 2022)

12:55
*Las autoridades tratan determinar las causas del suceso*

Según testigos presenciales, autoridades y vídeos publicados en redes sociales se originó por una acumulación excesiva de gente en un estrecho callejón que conecta la principal avenida del barrio de Itaewon. Allí quedaron atrapadas centenares de personas, muchas de las cuales fallecieron por asfixia, de entre los miles que acudieron a festejar Halloween en Itaewon.

Se cree que el incidente tuvo lugar tras una caída colectiva en el callejón, de cuatro metros de ancho y en pendiente, lo que provocó una avalancha en cadena. Imágenes publicadas en internet muestran a un gran número de gente atrapada en el mencionado callejón mientras los equipos de emergencia tratan de evacuar a algunos de ellos, y también practicando maniobras de reanimación sobre las víctimas.


----------



## al loro (30 Oct 2022)

areks123 dijo:


> Yo estaba allí cuando pasó, lo vi todo desde un bar con azotea que daba justo a esa calle.
> 
> No son maniquíes. Ayer fue la primera vez en mi vida que vi gente sin vida directamente y no por pantallas.



Al bar Paco, no?


----------



## Edge2 (30 Oct 2022)

areks123 dijo:


> Yo estaba allí cuando pasó, lo vi todo desde un bar con azotea que daba justo a esa calle.
> 
> No son maniquíes. Ayer fue la primera vez en mi vida que vi gente sin vida directamente y no por pantallas.



Cuentanos más...


----------



## Tales90 (30 Oct 2022)

El aforo de los sitios para que cojones está?? Si donde caben 100 metes 1000 tienes todas las papeletas de que pase eso.


----------



## areks123 (30 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Cuentanos más...



Pues justo pasé por la calle esa donde pasó todo una hora antes y nos metimos en un bar con azotea y estábamos todos de fiesta y habia buen ambiente en general en la zona, mucho disfraz, y es verdad que había muchísima gente, pero también hay muchos bares y discotecas por ahí o sea que era de esperar que la gente se fuera repartiendo por los bares. Vamos que he visto aglomeraciones parecidas en las fiestas del Pilar de Zaragoza.

Pues eso, estábamos en la azotea del bar bebiendo y la gente se empezaba a asomar a la cornisa y yo al principio pues pensé nada será una pelea o algo así y no hice mucho caso, pero al cuarto de hora o así viene mi amigo y me dice que parece algo serio, que había gente tirada en el suelo sin moverse y otra gente haciendo reanimaciones. Me asomé a mirar y efectivamente había decenas de personas tiradas en el suelo sin moverse, gente intentando reanimarlos… Luego empezaron a llegar paramédicos y ya se comenzó a hablar de muertos.

Al principio se rumoreaba que fue un incendio, luego un escape de gas… mas o menos en el bar la mitad de la gente estaba mirando la escena y la otra mitad seguía bebiendo, pero en ese momento no había mucha información. Como tampoco se sabía mucho y no se podía hacer nada nos fuimos a otro bar, y luego al cabo de dos horas o así llego una marabunta de policía y comenzaron a cerrar todos los bares así por la fuerza de todo el barrio y cortaron las calles ya cuando todo había pasado y no se podía hacer nada más por los infortunados.

Eso es un poco todo. No había taxis y el metro estaba cerrado a esas horas así que nos fuimos andando al barrio de al lado y estuvimos ahí hasta que abrió el metro, pero claro el ambiente era raro como te imaginarás.


----------



## areks123 (30 Oct 2022)

Tales90 dijo:


> El aforo de los sitios para que cojones está?? Si donde caben 100 metes 1000 tienes todas las papeletas de que pase eso.



Fue en una calle que era muy estrecha y en cuesta. El problema fue que no hubo ningún control de flujo de personas como por ejemplo si que hacen en el Halloween de Tokyo.


----------



## Abrazafarolas (30 Oct 2022)

areks123 dijo:


> Yo estaba allí cuando pasó, lo vi todo desde un bar con azotea que daba justo a esa calle.
> 
> No son maniquíes. Ayer fue la primera vez en mi vida que vi gente sin vida directamente y no por pantallas.



Murió gente que estaba viva?


----------



## Rediooss (30 Oct 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> 12:55
> *Las autoridades tratan determinar las causas del suceso*
> 
> Según testigos presenciales, autoridades y vídeos publicados en redes sociales se originó por una acumulación excesiva de gente en un estrecho callejón que conecta la principal avenida del barrio de Itaewon. Allí quedaron atrapadas centenares de personas, muchas de las cuales fallecieron por asfixia, de entre los miles que acudieron a festejar Halloween en Itaewon.
> ...



Según testigos presenciales, vídeos publicados por redes sociales, que son todos desde los móviles a pié de calle y ya cuando se produce el " embotellamiento".

Pero vamos a ver, esto ya clama al cielo, ¿ no se supone que una ciudad como Seúl y más su parte céntrica deben de tener decenas de cámaras puestas ahí por el propio Ayuntamiento, además de cámaras de negocios particulares, como es posible que todavía no sepan el origen de esta tragedia si solo tienen que revisar las cámaras de seguridad y ver que ocurría minutos antes, o es que acaso también esas cámaras casualmente estaban todas apagadas como ya ocurrió el 17-J con las cámaras de las Ramblas ?


----------



## areks123 (30 Oct 2022)

Rediooss dijo:


> Según testigos presenciales, vídeos publicados por redes sociales, que son todos desde los móviles a pié de calle y ya cuando se produce el " embotellamiento".
> 
> Pero vamos a ver, esto ya clama al cielo, ¿ no se supone que una ciudad como Seúl y más su parte céntrica deben de tener decenas de cámaras puestas ahí por el propio Ayuntamiento, además de cámaras de negocios particulares, como es posible que todavía no sepan el origen de esta tragedia si solo tienen que revisar las cámaras de seguridad y ver que ocurría minutos antes, o es que acaso también esas cámaras casualmente estaban todas apagadas como ya ocurrió el 17-J con las cámaras de las Ramblas ?



El flujo de gente era constante, parece que todo empezó cuando se cayó alguien tropezando y empezó a arrastrar gente.


----------



## Tales90 (30 Oct 2022)

areks123 dijo:


> Fue en una calle que era muy estrecha y en cuesta. El problema fue que no hubo ningún control de flujo de personas como por ejemplo si que hacen en el Halloween de Tokyo.



Es que en esos eventos tiene que haber policía y controlar el flujo de personas o incluso como hacen en Madrid para noche vieja en esta zona entran 50.000 personas una vez que han entrado se corta el acceso y no pasa nadie más.


----------



## vico (30 Oct 2022)

yonocompro dijo:


> Huele a ritual satánico, están probando frecuencias en los vakunados.
> Huele a radiación con muertos como en Astroworld, EE.UU.
> 
> Y funcionan
> ...



Pues no se si lo ha dicho en broma, pero mis hijas me han contado que el pasado viernes en el colegio, niños de 1ºESO hasta 2º Bachiller, hacían estampidas por grupos, ante lo que pensaban eran conatos de pelea y han dado lugar a que el próximo miércoles se suspendan los recreos y empiecen a bajar al patio por clases y poco a poco. Yo flipo.


----------



## Sawa (30 Oct 2022)

vico dijo:


> Pues no se si lo ha dicho en broma, pero mis hijas me han contado que el pasado viernes en el colegio, niños de 1ºESO hasta 2º Bachiller, hacían estampidas por grupos, ante lo que pensaban eran conatos de pelea y han dado lugar a que el próximo miércoles se suspendan los recreos y empiecen a bajar al patio por clases y poco a poco. Yo flipo.



Podrías explicarnos algo más? como que hacían estampidas por grupos?


----------



## Magufillo (30 Oct 2022)

Yo he visto, ahí, que han hecho masajes cardiacos en piernas y las cajas torácicas de los coreanos son extraordinariamente blanditas


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (30 Oct 2022)

Actualización:


h t t p s://okdiario.com/







Rescate de víctimas en Seúl


*OKDIARIO*

30/10/2022 10:55
ACTUALIZADO: 30/10/2022 11:48


Al menos 153 personas han muerto y aproximadamente 80 han resultado heridas, casi una veintena de ellas de gravedad, tras la multitudinaria *estampida humana ocurrida durante una fiesta de Halloween* en el barrio de Itaewon, en Seúl, la capital de Corea del Sur, según el último balance publicado este domingo por el Ministerio de Seguridad pública del país, que recoge que 22 de los fallecidos son extranjeros.
El incidente ocurrió por la noche, cuando una multitud se reunió en un estrecho callejón de unos cuatro metros de ancho, una cuesta abajo al lado del Hotel Hamilton, en el centro de Itaewon.
«A las 22.46 horas del 29 de octubre ha habido un accidente por amontonamiento cerca del Hotel Hamilton», hizo saber en su primera valoración la Oficina Central de Desastres y Seguridad del Ministerio del Interior surcoreano, después de que los servicios de emergencia recibieran al menos 81 llamadas de aviso desde la zona por dificultades respiratorias desde las 23.30 horas.








Un testigo presencial citado por la agencia oficial de noticias surcoreana, Yonhap, ha explicado que la gente comenzó a salir cerca de las 10.30 horas y diez minutos más tarde «todo el mundo *comenzó a caer de repente* y la gente que quedó abajo fue aplastada». Otras personas presentes han descrito que las personas quedaban amontonadas en «capas» de hasta cinco y seis niveles.

Las autoridades han indicado que la mayoría de los fallecidos eran jóvenes de entorno a los 20 años de edad. Hay tres militares muertos y cuatro heridos -se desconoce si estaban de servicio- y al menos hay una veintena de extranjeros entre las víctimas, *cuyas nacionalidades no se han dado a conocer*.

En total, 45 perdieron la vida en los primeros minutos de la tragedia y sus cuerpos han sido trasladados temporalmente al gimnasio de Wonhyo y después llevados a la morgue del Hospital Universitario de Soonchunhyang en Yongsan.

La Policía Metropolitana de Seúl ha abierto ya una investigación y los Bomberos han activado una respuesta de Nivel Tres a las 23.50 horas y han enviado a personal a la zona, donde se ha instalado ya un hospital de campaña con apoyo del Hospital Nacional Universitario de Seúl, el Hospital Universitario de Kyunghee y el Hospital Universitario de Hanyang.

Al menos 143 vehículos de emergencias entre ambulancias y camiones de Bomberos fueron enviados al lugar junto con 848 profesionales rescatistas. Según la agencia coreana Yonhap, estos efectivos llevaron a cabo el trabajo de búsqueda hasta las 3.00 horas.

Los equipos de Bomberos han trasladado la «dificultad para respirar» que han experimentado a su llegada a la zona, cuando han procedido a practicar *maniobras de reanimación cardiopulmonar* nada más trasladar los cuerpos a la carretera principal. Los medios locales han reportado que amigos y ciudadanos también han hecho esfuerzos por reanimar a los afectados, ante el gran volumen de víctimas.







Avalancha en Seúl

Los heridos han sido trasladados al Hospital Universitario de Soonchunhyang, al Centro Médico NAcional, al Hospital Universitario Femenio Ewha de Mokdong, al Hospital Gangbuk Samsung, al Hospital St. Mary de Seúl, al Hospital Universitario de Chungang, al Hospital Nacional Universitario de Seúl y al Hospital de St. Mary de Yeouido. El Hospital Universitario de Soonchunhyang ha instalado un depósito de cadáveres específico para las víctimas.

Comerciantes locales entrevistados por Yonhap locales han explicado que la multitud comenzó a congregarse en la zona durante el día y al caer la noche *decenas de miles de personas llenaron las estrechas calles de Itaewon*.

La Policía había informado previamente de que esperaba una gran concentración de unas 100.000 personas en la fiesta de Halloween en la que ha ocurrido la tragedia. Los agentes han procedido a cerrar todos los bares y restaurantes cercanos al lugar del accidente desde la 1.00 horas.


*Luto oficial*

El presidente surcoreano, *Yoon Suk Yeol*, ha anunciado un periodo de luto oficial hasta el 5 de noviembre y ha ordenado que las banderas ondeen a media asta «hasta que el accidente esté bajo control», en una intervención en el canal de televisión YTN.

«Es horrible, esta tragedia nunca debió haber sucedido. (…) Como presidente, mi responsabilidad es la seguridad de la vida de los ciudadanos, por lo que me pesa el corazón y batallo para hacer frente a este duelo», ha expresado.

Además, el presidente ha asegurado que lo más importante en este momento es determinar las causas del accidente para poder prevenir incidentes similares. «*Vamos a investigar minuciosamente* el caso y hacer mejoras fundamentales para que accidentes similares no tengan lugar en el futuro», ha afirmado en su intervención recogida por el diario _Korean Times_.

Nada más conocer los hechos, Suk Yeol ha convocado una reunión de emergencia del Centro de Gestión de Crisis de la Presidencia en Yongsan, Seúl. También el alcalde de Seúl, *Oh Se Hoon*, ha sido informado y regresa desde Europa tras suspender un viaje en el que tenía programado visitar cuatro países.

El presidente de Estados Unidos, *Joe Biden*, ha transmitido sus condolencias en su nombre y en el de su esposa, *Jill Biden*, a todas las familias que han perdido a sus seres queridos en Seúl.

«Sentimos el duelo de la República de Corea y mandamos nuestros mejores deseos para una pronta recuperación de todos aquellos que han resultado heridos. La alianza entre nuestros países nunca ha sido más vital y los lazos entre nuestra población son más fuertes que nunca. Estados Unidos apoya a la República de Core durante estos duros momentos», reza el comunicado difundido por la Casa Blanca.

El presidente del Consejo Europeo, *Charles Michael*, también ha expresado su «shock» por tantas muertes durante las celebraciones de Halloween. «Mi más sentido pésame para todas las familias y amigos de las víctimas del terrible accidente en Corea del Sur», ha escrito en su perfil de Twitter. Asimismo, ha deseado que todos los heridos tengan una rápida recuperación y ha afirmado que la Unión Europea está con ellos en solidaridad.

También se ha pronunciado en el mismo sentido se ha pronunciado el alto representante de la Unión Europea para Asuntos Exteriores, *Josep Borrell* y la presidenta del Parlamento Europeo, *Roberta Metsola*, quien ha afirmado que estaba impactada por las últimas noticias llegadas de Seúl. «Mis pensamientos están con la familia y amigos de aquellos que han perdido su vida y de los que han resultado heridos», ha escrito.

El canciller alemán, *Olaf Scholz*, ha expresado sus condolencias en la misma red social. «Los trágicos eventos de Seúl nos han dejado en shock. Nuestros pensamientos están con las numerosas víctimas y sus familias. Es un día triste para Corea del Sur y Alemania permanece a su lado», ha expresado.

En el mismo sentido, el presidente francés, *Emmanuel Macron* ha transmitido el apoyo del país galo a Seúl, país para el que ha afirmado que tiene un «pensamiento conmovedor» esta noche.















Ya son al menos 153 los muertos en la avalancha de Seúl, 22 de ellos extranjeros


Al menos 153 personas han muerto en una estampida en Seúl, Corea del Sur, durante la celebración de la fiesta de Halloween en el barrio Itaewon.




okdiario.com


----------



## entelequia (30 Oct 2022)

Los del norte fumando petas y descononándose


----------



## KUTRONIO (30 Oct 2022)

Tales90 dijo:


> El aforo de los sitios para que cojones está?? Si donde caben 100 metes 1000 tienes todas las papeletas de que pase eso.



Pues como en España de toda la vida


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (30 Oct 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> Pues como en España de toda la vida



De toda la vida no: progresivamente desde 1975 para acá.


----------



## Begemot (30 Oct 2022)

Es la consecuencia de seguir las costumbres OTAN. A seguir celebrando Halloween que es lo importante.


----------



## Blackest (30 Oct 2022)

Marni70 dijo:


> He visto una foto en la que están prácticamente desnudos, solo con ropa interior, cómo es posible?




Yo tampoco entiendo eso, vale que tengas que descamisarloa para hacerles una RCP, ¿pero de verdad hay que dejarlos en calzoncillos, ahi muertos?




acitisuJ dijo:


> *La razón por la que más mujeres murieron en el 'desastre de Itaewon'... “Cuando se juntan 100 personas, entran 5 toneladas”.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Todos llorando porque oh tragedia han muerto mas mujeres que hombres. Esa es la verdadera tragedia, que mueran mas mujeres.

Por mi parte

Como diría Marta Flinch por fin una buena noticia.





areks123 dijo:


> Yo estaba allí cuando pasó, lo vi todo desde un bar con azotea que daba justo a esa calle.
> 
> No son maniquíes. Ayer fue la primera vez en mi vida que vi gente sin vida directamente y no por pantallas.



Suena a invent, ¿que posibilidades hay de que justo un forero estuviese en ese lugar en concreto?



Baltasar G thang dijo:


> no tienes por que estar en la calle para celebrar nada, habia un streaming en directo en youtube en esa ciudad pero en otra parte y el nivel de las chortinas koreanas es BROOOTAL, estaban todas buenisimas
> y disfrazadas en plan guarris
> 
> en una fiesta asi pueden pillar casi a cualquiera
> ...



Con las japos igual ves por ahi videos de walking in Osaka/Tokyo y están todas buenisimas. Eso si las Coreanas dicen que son muy feministas, Surcorea es uno de los peores paises para ser hombre, con su cultura del honor en el que como una mujer te acuse de algo estás civilmente muerto y con su servicio militar de 2 añazos solo para hombres.

Enviado desde mi SM-J510FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Avulense64 (30 Oct 2022)

Sawa dijo:


> La fotografía que compartí arriba es escalofriante la verdad, todos ellos sin zapatos y en la cúspide de la pirámide una tienda llena. Parece simbológicamente un drenaje hacia arriba, a todas esas personas les han robado los zapatos y ahora están en la tienda, ¿Son los zapatos una representación del alma/espíritu de los fallecidos?... quiero recordar que el zapato es un objeto simbólico por excelencia.
> 
> Adjunto fotografía de zapatos en el CAMPO DE AUSCHWITZ
> 
> ...



En la edad media los magufos tenían excusa, había muchísima ignorancia. Ahora no. Veis fantasmas en todas partes, gente aplastada por estar miles de personas apiñadas y ya estáis con vuestras gilipolleces de niñatos de mierda y vuestras conspiraciones, enmierdando el foro. Ve a un psiquiatra, lo necesitas , puto tarado.


----------



## Avulense64 (30 Oct 2022)

Kartal dijo:


> Nosotros sí, el problema es que hay gente poniendo cosas de este estilo pero además convencidísimos...



Son tarados, necesitan atención psiquiátrica urgente.


----------



## Kartal (30 Oct 2022)

Avulense64 dijo:


> Son tarados, necesitan atención psiquiátrica urgente.



Tampoco hay que generalizar. Los motivos de esas obsesiones pueden ser diversas.


----------



## Rediooss (30 Oct 2022)

areks123 dijo:


> El flujo de gente era constante, parece que todo empezó cuando se calló alguien tropezando y empezó a arrastrar gente.



¿ Sabías que Corea del Sur es el 5º país del Mundo con más cámaras de seguridad en las calles, como es posible que solo tengamos imágenes de teléfonos móviles a pi de calle , de verdad que no han podido revisar esas imágenes por las cámaras, ver que pasó realmente antes del embotellamiento sin tener que especular con lo que pasó?

No me creo que no existan esas imágenes que indudablemente tenían que haber grabado esas cámaras , por lo tanto deduzco que nos ocultan algo.


----------



## acitisuJ (30 Oct 2022)

14:22
*El diario The Korea Herald recoge que la mayoría de las víctimas son chicas jóvenes, de alrededor de 20 años.*

De los fallecidos, al menos 101 murieron tras ser trasladados al hospital, mientras que otras 45 perdieron la vida en el lugar de la estampida y sus cuerpos fueron luego trasladados a un gimnasio cercano, según ha informado la Agencia Nacional de Bomberos, que ha señalado que la identificación de los cadáveres llevará algún tiempo. El diario _The Korea Herald _recoge que la mayoría de las víctimas son chicas jóvenes, de alrededor de 20 años


----------



## lectorina (30 Oct 2022)

En Sevilla a punto de liarla :








Atendidos 18 menores por desmayos en una fiesta de Halloween desalojada en Sevilla por “infrahumana”


La Policía Local dice que la situación era “de grave riesgo”: el aforo estaba desbordado en una sala sin ventilación, ni aire acondicionado, ni agua y con las puertas de emergencia bloqueadas




elpais.com


----------



## Karlb (30 Oct 2022)

Sois peores que los que decían a que el niño no estaba en el pozo.


----------



## LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS (30 Oct 2022)

A mi hace años me pilló una estampida en un concierto y es de las experiencias más agobiantes que he pasado. Es horrible. Vaya desgracia. En Korea con la del ferry aquel y esta llevan dos bien gordas estos últimos años.


----------



## Fabs (30 Oct 2022)

Los de los zapatos y pantalones joder... ¿tanto cuesta entender que si sacan a rastras a alguien aplastado bajo varias capas pues perder un zapato o pantalón es normal?¿no habeís vistos las decenas de fotos de bomberos y policía tratando infructuosamente de sacar gente del montón estirándoles los brazos y no poder por tener el resto del cuerpo bajo la presión del amontonamiento?


----------



## CommiePig (30 Oct 2022)

pazuzadas insanas


----------



## yixikh (30 Oct 2022)

"todo el mundo comenzó a CAER DE REPENTE y la gente que quedó abajo fue aplastada"

"Todo el mundo comenzó a caer y la gente que quedó abajo fue aplastada", la tragedia de Seúl deja al menos 153 muertos - Noticias de Deportes, sucesos, cultura, economía, empresas, en tu periódico digital.


----------



## Power Ranger en paro (30 Oct 2022)

Tales90 dijo:


> El aforo de los sitios para que cojones está?? Si donde caben 100 metes 1000 tienes todas las papeletas de que pase eso.



Ocurrió al aire libre en la calle.


----------



## Blackest (30 Oct 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> Parece que fue la gente intentando salir de ahí por una calle estrecha con escaleras. Ahí se empezarían a caer al suelo y toda la presión de la gente calle abajo encima y terminó formándose un embudo, y la marea de gente que seguía intentando seguir calle abajo lo hizo una trampa mortal.
> 
> Aquí se ve a la gente de arriba mandando a todos que fuesen para abajo.
> 
> ...



En el segundo video de los que pones, hay una (parece que es mujer) abajo del todo que tiene cara de fiambre.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (30 Oct 2022)

Estampida en Seúl, muchos muertos


pazuzadas insanas




www.burbuja.info







TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> Parece que fue la gente intentando salir de ahí por una calle estrecha con escaleras. Ahí se empezarían a caer al suelo y toda la presión de la gente calle abajo encima y terminó formándose un embudo, y la marea de gente que seguía intentando seguir calle abajo lo hizo una trampa mortal.
> Aquí se ve a la gente de arriba mandando a todos que fuesen para abajo.





Y abajo el tapón formado por la gente que se cayó al suelo y no podían mover.





*TRAGEDIA DEL MADRID ARENA ACTUACION DEL SATANISTA STEVE AOKI TAMBIEN EN HALLOWEN 
MISMA HISTORIA NPC s .... NPCeando *
*muertos por aglomeracion festiva a ir a encajonarse como NPCs en una calle pequeña *





¿Qué pasó en verdad en el festival de Steve Aoki donde fallecieron 5 personas? | Danzeria Mag


Actualmente, se celebra el juicio del caso Madrid Arena donde de una pesquisa de 30 personas implicadas han quedado 15 en la lista de acusados.



danzeria.com





*La causa es una "avalancha", según la policía, o un "agolpamiento", según el Ayuntamiento Otras dos jóvenes se encuentran ingresadas en estado crítico La investigación apunta a una bengala o un petardo como origen del suceso Se vendieron 9.650 entradas sobre una capacidad total de 10.600 personas*


<b>IMAGEN ANGUSTIOSA</b>. La fotografía fue remitida a EL PAÍS por Estefanía Sa, una de las asistentes, a través de Facebook. Asegura que la hizo un amigo suyo después de ayudarla a salir del tapón en el que se convirtió uno de los pasillos. Se refugiaron precisamente en la habitación desde la que está tomada la foto.Vídeo: KIKE 1004

*¿Qué pasó en verdad en el festival de Steve Aoki donde fallecieron 5 personas?*

_Hace 4 años el DJ y productor norteamericano Steve Aoki realizó, en su gira Europea, una parada en España para realizar un *show de Halloween**,* llamado Thriller Music Park, en el Madrid Arena_







¿Qué pasó en verdad en el festival de Steve Aoki donde fallecieron 5 personas? | Danzeria Mag


Actualmente, se celebra el juicio del caso Madrid Arena donde de una pesquisa de 30 personas implicadas han quedado 15 en la lista de acusados.



danzeria.com










Estampida en Seúl, muchos muertos


Justo ahí es donde estaba el chico de las gafas. O sea, los que se rieron del gafas repentinaron justo ahí. Es posible que viera a gente empezando a caer repentinados y por eso decidió escapar yendo hacia atrás. Cuando se baja del edificio, un colega aparece y le hace señas para salir de allí...




www.burbuja.info








​


----------



## Blackest (30 Oct 2022)

Por cierto se confirma que hay mas mujeres que hombres entre los fallecidos, por fin una buena noticia, como diría Marta Flinch









Conmoción en Corea del Sur por los 151 muertos en una avalancha durante una fiesta de Halloween


Las víctimas, en su mayoría jóvenes de 20 años, perecieron asfixiadas o pisoteadas en un amontonamiento en un callejón en la popular zona de bares de Itaewon, en Seúl




www.elcorreo.com







> e los fallecidos, 97 son mujeres y 54 son hombres y entre ellos hay, además de surcoreanos, jóvenes de China, Noruega, Irán y Uzbekistán.


----------



## piensaflexible (30 Oct 2022)

Sigfrido2007 dijo:


> No lo veo vacunil.La compresión de la caja torácica por cientos de kilos desde todas las direcciones provoca colapso pulmonar con la consecuente hipoxia lo cual provoca una fibrilación auriculo-ventricular y posterior parada cardiaca en cuestión de dos o tres minutos. Si la compresión es aguda se produce una parada cardiaca refleja.
> Independientemente si había algún capullo vacunado tiene muchas más papeletas.
> Eso sin contar el trauma torácico con aplastamiento de las estructuras óseas y la multitud de fracturas que pueden producirse incluso fracturas óseas que perforen pulmón corazón tráquea y diafragma.
> Sin contar con que ese aplastamiento puede provocar reflejamente parada de diafragma por lesión del nervio frénico.
> ...



Cuéntanos mas


----------



## vico (30 Oct 2022)

Sawa dijo:


> Podrías explicarnos algo más? como que hacían estampidas por grupos?



Básicamente dos hacían como que se peleaban y todo el patio acudía cuán borregos a ver la movida. Y así una tras otra. En alguna de las movidas si que había alguna pelea.


----------



## PonteDeRodillas (30 Oct 2022)

Víctimas por nacionalidad:


----------



## PonteDeRodillas (30 Oct 2022)

En *4chan* llaman a este tipo "*el gigante de Seoul*", algunos dicen que es serbio. 

Parece que el tipo simplemente se puso a andar en dirección contraria al tapón y abrió un mini-pasillo por el que se salvarón varios coreanitos.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (30 Oct 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> Parece que fue la gente intentando salir de ahí por una calle estrecha con escaleras. Ahí se empezarían a caer al suelo y toda la presión de la gente calle abajo encima y terminó formándose un embudo, y la marea de gente que seguía intentando seguir calle abajo lo hizo una trampa mortal.
> 
> Aquí se ve a la gente de arriba mandando a todos que fuesen para abajo.
> 
> ...




Te cito para que se note que no todo en este foro está jodido, gran aporte.


----------



## xqyolovalgo (30 Oct 2022)

Karlb dijo:


> Sois peores que los que decían a que el niño no estaba en el pozo.




No había ningún niño en ningún pozo

Putos NPCs




Aquí nadie afirma que esto de Seul también sea fake, pues no estabamos allí...pero que hay cosas raras, las hay y muchas....

Por no hablar del forero que dice que estaba allí....es tan burdo todo....el mamarracho debe venir de algún centro educativo jesuita, como si lo viera....

Miedo me da el que no se cuestiona lo que le presentan...deben ser los mismos inoenculados y/o que participan en el subforo de III Guerra Mundial...


----------



## Ezekyle Abaddon (30 Oct 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> Huele que apesta a repentinitis y que la han intentado tapar con una noticia falsa. La fiesta de Halloween no es hasta el lunes. Si hasta van vestidos con ropa de calle común y corriente. La excusa barata de que corrieron para ver a un famoso en un bar es más burda y poco creíble aún.
> 
> Me parece que estamos ante otro caso como el del concierto del rapero. Pronto saldrán más vídeos y veremos que empezaron a repentinar por las ondas de la música, la gente entraría en pánico e intentarían huir, formándose el tapón.



Sahmhaim 31 Oct Luna en Acuario la gente y el subconsciente.... Marte retrogrado. El dia 29 aun estaba en movimiento directo. Marte regula la energia y todo lo que sucede subitamente.


----------



## hijodeputin (30 Oct 2022)

de todas formas la gente de china y esos paises son como lemmings, ya en europa hay muchos asi pero en asia es exagerado


----------



## Baltasar G thang (30 Oct 2022)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> No había ningún niño en ningún pozo
> 
> Putos NPCs
> 
> ...



¿sabes lo que es raro?
si miras online, en la pagina del instituto nacional de estadistica te pone que hay 500 y pico españoles en total en corea del sur
hay un español diciendo que estaba ahi en television española
hay otro distinto en la pagina de otro periodico
y aqui en el foro hay otro mas que "tambien estaba"

mi teoria es que toda la gente que murio lo hizo aplastada por los 500 y pico hezpañordos que viven en corea, que estaba todos por casualidad en ese puto callejon
o eso o estan de invent en la tele


----------



## Kartal (30 Oct 2022)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> Aquí nadie afirma que esto de Seul también sea fake, pues no estabamos allí...pero que hay cosas raras, las hay y muchas....



Aquí dices esto y en el hilo que has abierto en Conspiraciones afirmas lo siguiente:



xqyolovalgo dijo:


> En cualquier caso, si no es fake, cosa que no puedo comprobar por mi misma, es sin duda una psyop, algo provocado...



¿Y si os vais todos los magufos a ese hilo a soltar vuestras sesudas teorías y no estropeais todos los hilos de seguimiento de cualquier noticia random?


----------



## xqyolovalgo (30 Oct 2022)

Kartal dijo:


> Aquí dices esto y en el hilo que has abierto en Conspiraciones afirmas lo siguiente:
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Y si os vais todos los magufos a ese hilo a soltar vuestras sesudas teorías y no estropeais todos los hilos de seguimiento de cualquier noticia random?




Dónde ves que me contradiga, NPC retrasado?


Venga, al ignore


----------



## el tio orquestas (30 Oct 2022)

Ezekyle Abaddon dijo:


> Sahmhaim 31 Oct Luna en Acuario la gente y el subconsciente.... Marte retrogrado. El dia 29 aun estaba en movimiento directo. Marte regula la energia y todo lo que sucede subitamente.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (30 Oct 2022)

lo de corea son aplastamientos de manual, nada de 5g ni historias raras
de estos los hay hasta con espacio por los lados de sobra, imaginaos en una calle pequeña

ha habido peña que ha conseguido MORIRSE APLASTADA EN UN PUTO CONCIERTO DE PEARL JAM
si puedes morir aplastado en un concierto de esos bujarrones empujacacas, puedes morir aplastado en cualquier momento, hasta estando tu solo puedes morir aplastado sin que nada ni nadie te toque
cojones ya!


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (30 Oct 2022)

*RESUMEN REDUX 
ESTAMPIDAS Y APLASTAMIENTOS EN HALOWEEN CON POBRES NPCS IMPLICADOS 

TAMBIEN FIESTAS DE SAN JUAN PONERSE A CRUZAR VIAS DE TREN SIN MIRAR SI VIENE EL TREN*
*solo siguiendo al grupo ( yo sitacionea asi las he visto en primer persona sin trenes pero con coches )*
*








"En tres segundos se llenó de cadáveres"


Trece jóvenes mueren al ser arrollados por un tren en Castelldefels cuando iban a celebrar la noche de San Juan Las identificaciones se demorarán debido al estado en que quedaron los cuerpos




www.deia.eus




*









__





Estampida en Seúl, muchos muertos


pazuzadas insanas




www.burbuja.info












¿Qué pasó en verdad en el festival de Steve Aoki donde fallecieron 5 personas? | Danzeria Mag


Actualmente, se celebra el juicio del caso Madrid Arena donde de una pesquisa de 30 personas implicadas han quedado 15 en la lista de acusados.



danzeria.com





*La causa es una "avalancha", según la policía, o un "agolpamiento", según el Ayuntamiento Otras dos jóvenes se encuentran ingresadas en estado crítico La investigación apunta a una bengala o un petardo como origen del suceso Se vendieron 9.650 entradas sobre una capacidad total de 10.600 personas*






¿Qué pasó en verdad en el festival de Steve Aoki donde fallecieron 5 personas? | Danzeria Mag


Actualmente, se celebra el juicio del caso Madrid Arena donde de una pesquisa de 30 personas implicadas han quedado 15 en la lista de acusados.



danzeria.com









Estampida en Seúl, muchos muertos


Justo ahí es donde estaba el chico de las gafas. O sea, los que se rieron del gafas repentinaron justo ahí. Es posible que viera a gente empezando a caer repentinados y por eso decidió escapar yendo hacia atrás. Cuando se baja del edificio, un colega aparece y le hace señas para salir de allí...




www.burbuja.info







EN RESUMEN. LAS AGLOMERACIONES DE GENTE COMO MACRO CONCIERTOS Y GRANDES DESFILES SON UN PUTO PELIGRO

LA ABSURDEN DE CONGREGAR MASAS CON LAS ESCUSAS MAS VARIPINTAS

SE FOMENTAN Y PERMITEN PARECE SER : CON FINES ESOTERICOS QUIZAS DE CAPTACION DE ENERGIA

Y ACABAN CON 100 MUERTOS TRANQUILAMENTE AL MENOR PROBLEMA 

A) FIESTAS SATANICAS O OCULISTAS POPULARIZADAS EN ESTE CASO. MASAS MASEANDO

B) COMPORTAMIENTO DE PENSAMIENTO GRUPAL QUE SUPRIME TODA LOGICA

C) IGUAL A MUERTOS DE LAS FORMAS MAS ABSURDAS COMO ARROLLADOS POR TRENES EN MASA AL CRUZAR VIAS SIN MIRAR
NI OIR SI QUIERA EL PUTO TREN PITANDO PARA QUE SE APARTEN

D) O MORIR ENCAJONADO EN UNA CALLE

CONTRA UNA VALLA ( ESTADIO DE GEISEL FUTBOL )

CONTRA UN ESTRECHAMENTO Y HASTA TIRANDO UN MURO LA MASA CREO ( LOVE PARADE )
​


----------



## El DesPromotor (30 Oct 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Cuando daño ha hecho no tener traducidos los hilos de Ayn Randiano al coreano !!



Jajajajajaja qué cabrones jajajajaja

ManualdeSupervivenciaalasMasas.pdf

Jajajaja.


----------



## Kartal (30 Oct 2022)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> Dónde ves que me contradiga, NPC retrasado?
> 
> 
> Venga, al ignore



Venga pero ahora sin llorar...


----------



## Kurten (30 Oct 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> ¿sabes lo que es raro?
> si miras online, en la pagina del instituto nacional de estadistica te pone que hay 500 y pico españoles en total en corea del sur
> hay un español diciendo que estaba ahi en television española
> hay otro distinto en la pagina de otro periodico
> ...



Hay que ser subnormal para referirte a ti mismo de esa forma tan despectiva, usando el lenguaje de los separatas catalanes xD

No cabe un tonto más en burbuja

Saludos


----------



## Kurten (30 Oct 2022)

Republicano dijo:


> Pero es que el foro de conspiraciones no es lo normal de la gente que escribe en burbuja.



Ahora mismo, los del subforo conspiraciones son los más cuerdos de burbuja

Saludos


----------



## Karlb (30 Oct 2022)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> No había ningún niño en ningún pozo
> 
> Putos NPCs
> 
> ...



El niño SI estaba en el pozo y subo, sois peores que los que decían que el niño no estaba en el pozo y que bajarían el cadavér oculto en un doble fondo de la jaula de rescate.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (30 Oct 2022)

13

t.me/laquintacolumna/27281
18.9K viewsOct 30 at 03:24



*Tecce jovenes han sido asistidos por crisis de ansiedad y desvanecimientos en una fiesta de Halloween en Sevilla*
*L**a Policía Local ha desalojado la Sala Music Sevilla, en el Polígono Carretera Amarilla, donde se estaba celebrando una concentración 'light' que ha terminado con dos traslados al hospital
Algunos de los asistentes apuntan que se superaba ampliamente el aforo permitido*














Trece jovenes han sido asistidos por crisis de ansiedad y desvanecimientos en una fiesta de Halloween en Sevilla


La Policía Local ha desalojado la Sala Music Sevilla, en el Polígono Carretera Amarilla, donde se estaba celebrando una concentración 'light' que ha terminado con dos traslados al hospital



sevilla.abc.es




Agentes de la Policía Local han desalojado este sábado una fiesta de Halloween para menores en
. L.
Sevilla 29/10/2022 Actualizado 30/10/2022 a las 07:43h.

Agentes de la *Policía Local de Sevilla* han acudido este sábado al Polígono Carretera Amarilla donde se estaba celebrando una* fiesta de Halloween para menores* donde, según ha informado el perfil Emergencias Sevilla, se han producido algunas *asistencias sanitarias* y traslados por *desvanecimientos* y *crisis de ansiedad.*

A las 20.45 horas, se han desplazado hasta la *Sala Music Sevilla* patrulleros para desalojar con urgencia el local por *«graves incumplimientos de seguridad»,* y han procedido a precintarlo.



> 20:45 h. @PoliciaSevilla está desalojando por motivos de seguridad una fiesta #Halloween en una sala situada en el P.I. Carretera Amarilla (Sala Music Sevilla).
> 
> 
> Se trata de una fiesta light (para menores de edad)#Gobernación @Ayto_Sevilla pic.twitter.com/QGIHlKeaxY
> — Emergencias Sevilla (@EmergenciasSev) October 29, 2022




Algunos asistentes han informado de que se han producido algunos desvanecimientos, extremo confirmado por fuentes policiales, que aseguran que en el local* no funcionaba la refrigeración* y eso había generado que algunas personas sufriesen episodios de *deshidratación*.
Tanto es así que trece jóvenes han precisado in situ de atención médica por parte de los efectivos del 061. Dos de ellos han sido incluso trasladados al hospital.

Estos mismos testigos informan de que, nada más llegar a las 17.00 horas de la tarde, se produjo una* enorme aglomeración para entrar* en el local dada la cantidad de personas que se habían dado cita, hasta el punto de que se habría superado con amplitud el aforo permitido en el local y se han vivido momentos de angustia por las apreturas en su interior.



> Entre empujones hemos conseguido entrar sin q nos miren entradas ni dni y mucho menos los bolsos entrando gente de todas las edades, dentro nos hemos dado cuenta de q había mucha más gente de la permitida puesto q no podíamos ni respirar ni movernos, pasado un rato
> — NoeMar07 (@Noelia07n) October 29, 2022




*«Hemos visto cómo sacaban a niñas medio desvanecidas* cogidas por el cuello y ahí nos hemos empezado a asustar y a salirnos fuera viendo cómo las sacaban llorando y vomitando, pero todos pensábamos que era por el calor que hacía porque *había como unas 2.000 personas sin ventilación»,* ha relatado uno de los asistentes en Twitter.

Se trataba de una fiesta 'light' para menores de edad para la cual se habían vendido entradas a 15 euros, a las que se les debía haber registrado a la entrada y solicitado el DNI ya que, según estos mismos asistentes aseguraban, dada la cantidad de personas a la entrada no se procedió a esa revisión.
Entre los asistentes a la fiesta corrió la voz de que algunas niñas podrían haber sido pinchadas en el interior del local, algo que desconocía en la noche de la Policía Local, que *pasadas las 22 horas continuaba inspeccionando la sala* para realizar una exhaustiva investigación.​


----------



## al loro (30 Oct 2022)

Se ve que pazuzu tiene hambre

Al menos 60 muertos al derrumbarse un puente colgante en la India









Al menos 60 muertos al derrumbarse un puente colgante en la India


Al menos 60 muertos al derrumbarse un puente colgante en la India




f7td5.app.goo.gl


----------



## Knight who says ni (30 Oct 2022)

Power Ranger en paro dijo:


> Ocurrió al aire libre en la calle.



Esta mañana me ha dado por pensar esto mismo, al hilo de este caso, pero en general...

Al dueño del local cuando se pasa de aforo y ocurre algo lo funden (con razón), o cuando se pasa de decibelios de ruido...

Pero en la calle en la vía pública supuestamente responsabilidad del Ayuntamiento (en España) nadie comprueba si hay demasiada gente en la calle (ni siquiera creo que haya definido algo parecido al aforo), o si arman mucho ruido... 

Hay una cierta asimetría en responsabilidades.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (30 Oct 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> lo de corea son aplastamientos de manual, nada de 5g ni historias raras
> de estos los hay hasta con espacio por los lados de sobra, imaginaos en una calle pequeña
> 
> ha habido peña que ha conseguido MORIRSE APLASTADA EN UN PUTO CONCIERTO DE PEARL JAM
> ...


----------



## Ezekyle Abaddon (30 Oct 2022)

nosinmiFalcon dijo:


> Como no aparezca por ahí un video donde se vea claramente la montonera de gente siendo aplastada con otros por ahí intentando sacar a los atrapados, voy a empezara dudar seriamente de la versión oficial. Con la cantidad de móviles que hay por todos sitios deberían aparecer videos a porrillo, no vale un cutre video donde no se vea nada.
> 
> Tened en cuenta que esos irán casi todos vacunados y que el óxido de grafeno funciona como una pila que se carga y hace descargas allí donde se acumula, el corazón entre otros sitios, provocando arritmias. La carga la hace con energía de microndas (antenas), pero también con ondas de sonido e incluso por presión, ya que es piezorresistivo. A ver si se va a haber producido un evento como el que ocurrió en un concierto de Texas hace un año o así, donde también calleron cientos de personas, aunque al final solo murieron veintitantos, y que intentaron vender como una avalancha que se sabe no ocurrió.



Y ademas que hay ya pepinos de moviles.... Raro raro


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (30 Oct 2022)

lefebre dijo:


> Los coreanos, japoneses, vietnamitas, laosianos y chinos..., son todos chinos.



¿Los camboyanos no?


----------



## imutes (30 Oct 2022)

Andreas Katsulas dijo:


> Ya me he cansado, al ignore a todos los retrasados de las repentinitis y el satanismo, que putos tarados y que putos pesados, joder.
> Al menos la fantasia rusofila tiene algo a lo que agarrarse, pero esto es puro fanatismo mongolico.



¡Coño! Un reptiliano satánico parlante. 










Chapa de la Buena dijo:


> Un sobreviviente dijo que muchas personas se cayeron y se derribaban entre sí "como fichas de dominó".
> Otro superviviente: 5 o seis hombres empezaron a empujar hasta que la gente empezó a caer uno a uno al principio de la estampida.



Se derribaban entre sí como fichas de dominó pero ¿no era una avalancha? Pues no lo parece, ni siquiera una aglomeración: el patrón ficha de domonó implica espacio libre.



nosinmiFalcon dijo:


> Como no aparezca por ahí un video donde se vea claramente la montonera de gente siendo aplastada con otros por ahí intentando sacar a los atrapados, voy a empezara dudar seriamente de la versión oficial. Con la cantidad de móviles que hay por todos sitios deberían aparecer videos a porrillo, no vale un cutre video donde no se vea nada.



El pais de los móviles y ni una puñetera grabación en condiciones.



Palimpsesto. dijo:


> Habría que determinar como ha influido la marcarilla en la muerte de esta gente.
> Mientras se quedan sin aire al borde de la muerte los npcs no se quitan el bozal porque la tele dice que hay un virus en el aire que mata gente.



SC.



acitisuJ dijo:


> Un oficial médico el día 30 dijo: "No hubo otras lesiones, pero hubo muchas muertes con hinchazón abdominal tóxica, que se presume es una cavidad de sangre debido a la ruptura de un órgano". .”



Pero lo que se practicaron fueron RCP. Debe ser buenísimo para los órganos reventados.



Karlb dijo:


> ¿Qué desató la estampida?



¿Qué estampida?



Síntesis dijo:


> Venía a esto, no hay videos de la estampida , avalancha o aplastamiento en Seúl entre gente joven????



Yo no los he visto.



Guillem Ramon de Montcada dijo:


> No hubo avalancha. Hubo asfixia. Por eso no veis heridos.



Remitámonos al patrón "ficha de dominó y a las supuestas muertes con hinchazón abdominal tóxica. Además todos descalzos.
¡Raro, raro, raro!

Como curiosidad siempre aparecen los del 5G gñegñegñe. No es que sea estrictamente necesaria esa tecnología, cualquier tecnología anterior de microondas era perfectamente capaz de producir infartos, espasmos, cancer etc etc etc.

Veanse (hay amplia bibliografía, artículos de prensa etc) los ataque a la embajada americana en Moscú, La Habana y otros paises del este hace ya 50 años. Las frecuencias fluctuaban entre 2.56 Ghz y 4.1 Ghz y sus densidades entre 5µVatios/cm² y 15 µVatios/cm². Hoy en día esos valores son de risa.

Resumiendo, esta historia apesta.
Entiendo que hay gente tan cobarde que es capaz de pincharse cosas raras solo por miedo y que no les llegue la camisa al cuello pero mientras no haya una explicación coherente, bien fundada y con pruebas concluyentes, casi cualquier explicación puede tener cabida excepto la casualidad y el azar (son la no explicaciónes por antonomasia).

No todo tienen que ser conspiraciones, a veces basta con la estupidez humana para explicar muchas cosas. Lo malo de las conspiraciones es que, por definición, son secretas y no hay mejor forma de ocultarlas que con conspiraciones falsas. Sí, la historia es la historia del poder y el poder se obtiene conspirando. Lo jodido no es saber que existen conspiraciones de todo tipo, lo jodido es saber en que consistieron exactamente.

.


----------



## blahblahblah (30 Oct 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> ¿sabes lo que es raro?
> si miras online, en la pagina del instituto nacional de estadistica te pone que hay 500 y pico españoles en total en corea del sur
> hay un español diciendo que estaba ahi en television española
> hay otro distinto en la pagina de otro periodico
> ...



¿qué sería de las psyop sin los comentaristas masónicas de turno?


----------



## Karamba (30 Oct 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> CONTRA UN ESTRECHAMENTO Y HASTA *TIRANDO UN MURO* LA MASA CREO ( LOVE PARADE )​



Lo de la _Love Parade_ fue en Duisburg (Alemania, 2010).
-Murieron 21 personas​-Hubo 652 heridos, algunos de ellos de gravedad​-6 supervivientes de la tragedia se acabaron suicidando porque Pazuzu les preñó el nvcleo de su psique​No se tiró ningún muro. El aprisionamiento fue en un túnel subterráneo y en una rampa de acceso con muros de hormigón. La rampa salía del túnel.

Lo de Seúl _güele_ un poco mal por la cantidad de _mueeetos_ (cerca de 160), en comparación a otros accidentes similares donde la concentración de muchedumbre es mucho mayor (estadios de fúrgol, _Love Parade_, etc.). Si te han pisado pasando por encima tuyo y estás muerto, no te hacen una reanimación cardiopulmonar como en Seúl, porque acabarían de reventarte toda la caja torácica.

Vidrio de la reconstrucción (2 minutos):


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (30 Oct 2022)

y sigo recordando que la faccion militar tras TRUMP y ELON sigue queriendo sabotear EL INTERNET POR CABLE como atentando FALSE FLAG imponer STARLINK

ESTAN MUY INCOMODOS CON ESTO DE QUE CADA UNO TENGA SU CABLE
ASI QUE CONSIERAN QUE ES MAS PATRIOTA Y AVANZADO
QUE TODOS ( AL MENOS OCCIDENTE ) USEMOS EL STARLINK DE LA CORPORACION MILITAR TRAS ELON Y TRUMP`

STARLINK O LO QUE SEA. QUE FUNCIONA CON RADIACIONES POR TODOS LADOS Y QUE ESPERAN QUE TODOS LOS NPC DEL MUNDO O AL MENOS PAISES OTAN ACEPTEN ACOJONADOS TRAS EL MIEDO 
VIVIE VIVIDO TRAS UNOS DIAS DE BLACKOUT PROVOCADO POR LOS MILITARES TRUMPELON

https://anonup.com/upload/videos/20...05aaf333d505e760a0c5ad0a08_video_original.mp4










SENCILLAMENTE LO HARIAN IMAGINO COMO LO DEL NORD STREAM O CUALQUIER OTROS SABOTAJE.
FALSA BANDERA SUB ARRENDADO A ALGUNA OTRA FACCION MILITAR. DECIR QUE SON LOS RUSOS
LOS MARCIANOS. UNA BANDA DE PATOS.
Y CYBER ATAQUE DE RATICULIIN
AMENAZA NUCELAR. POCO IMPORTA
PERO SON TAN SUBNORMALES DE QUE SIGUEN PROMOVIENDO ENTRE SUS CUATRO SEGUIDORES LA IDEA DE ESTROPEAR LAS COMUNIACIONES, PARA ===> "APARECER COMO RESCATADORES" CON PUTA MIERDA DE INTERNET WIFI DEL CUAL SERIAN DUEÑOS PERO TE DEJARIAN USARLO POR QUE SON ASI DE BUENOS









⚔️⚔️ D’Artagnan ⚔️⚔️


AnonUp.com Patriot Platform. \'If not us, who? If not now, when?\'




anonup.com










__





y sigo recordando que la faccion militar tras TRUMP y ELON sigue queriendo sabotear EL INTERNET POR CABLE como atentando FALSE FLAG imponer STARLINK


y sigo recordando que la faccion militar tras TRUMP y ELON sigue queriendo sabotear EL INTERNET POR CABLE como atentando FALSE FLAG imponer STARLINK ESTAN MUY INCOMODOS CON ESTO DE QUE CADA UNO TENGA SU CABLE ASI QUE CONSIERAN QUE ES MAS PATRIOTA Y AVANZADO QUE TODOS ( AL MENOS OCCIDENTE )...




www.burbuja.info








 ​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (30 Oct 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Lo de la _Love Parade_ fue en Duisburg (Alemania, 2010).
> -Murieron 21 personas​-Hubo 652 heridos, algunos de ellos de gravedad​-6 supervivientes de la tragedia se acabaron suicidando porque Pazuzu les preñó el nvcleo de su psique​No se tiró ningún muro. El aprisionamiento fue en un túnel subterráneo y en una rampa de acceso con muros de hormigón. La rampa salía del túnel.
> 
> Lo de Seúl _güele_ un poco mal por la cantidad de _mueeetos_ (cerca de 160), en comparación a otros accidentes similares donde la concentración de muchedumbre es mucho mayor (estadios de fúrgol, _Love Parade_, etc.). Si te han pisado pasando por encima tuyo y estás muerto, no te hacen una reanimación cardiopulmonar como en Seúl, porque acabarían de reventarte toda la caja torácica.
> ...



LA CIFRA TAN ALTA NO CUADRA POR NINGUN LADO


----------



## Karamba (30 Oct 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> LA CIFRA TAN ALTA NO CUADRA POR NINGUN LADO



Exacto.
*******
Y aquí en el metraje exacto de _Love Parade_, cuando algunos intentan huir por unas escaleras que acaba siendo una trampa mortal.
La gente se amontona a los pies de la escalera y pasan literalmente por encima de otras personas.


----------



## Giordano Bruno (30 Oct 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> *Seúl, última hora en directo: Al menos 153 muertos y más de 150 heridos en la estampida de la fiesta de Halloween*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joder Hallowell es más peligroso que los moracos en la Meca jojojojojojo la especie humana cada día más tonta.


----------



## Karamba (30 Oct 2022)

imutes dijo:


> Veanse (hay amplia bibliografía, artículos de prensa etc) los ataque a la embajada americana en Moscú, La Habana y otros paises del este hace ya 50 años. Las frecuencias fluctuaban entre 2.56 Ghz y 4.1 Ghz y sus densidades entre 5µVatios/cm² y 15 µVatios/cm². Hoy en día esos valores son de risa.



¿Tienes enlaces a mano sobre los valores en µW/cm² que aportas sobre esos hechos históricos de ataques "sónicos" (según la prensa)?
Es para un _travajo_ del cole. 

Son valores bastante elevados, que por ser hoy en día MUY HABITUALES en algunas localizaciones, no dejan de ser MUY peligrosos.
15µW/cm² son 150.000 µW/m², y eso es una barbaridad.
Cualquier medidor GIGAHERTZ se sale de la escala a 2.000 µW/m² y hay que colocarle un atenuador para poder seguir midiendo.


----------



## Avulense64 (30 Oct 2022)

Fabs dijo:


> Los de los zapatos y pantalones joder... ¿tanto cuesta entender que si sacan a rastras a alguien aplastado bajo varias capas pues perder un zapato o pantalón es normal?¿no habeís vistos las decenas de fotos de bomberos y policía tratando infructuosamente de sacar gente del montón estirándoles los brazos y no poder por tener el resto del cuerpo bajo la presión del amontonamiento?



Son unos tarados ignorantes inútiles que no han salido de su cuarto, no esperes que razonen.


----------



## Avulense64 (30 Oct 2022)

Blackest dijo:


> Por cierto se confirma que hay mas mujeres que hombres entre los fallecidos, por fin una buena noticia, como diría Marta Flinch
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Siempre seguirán siendo más y seguirán sin mirarte, no me extraña incel frustrado. Vas a estar toda la vida a pajas y jodido.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (30 Oct 2022)

Recordemos que todo empezó porque al final de la calle repentinaron todos esos muertos de manera fulminante, según los testigos y en el mismo punto, formando un muro de muertos que ni en Guerra Mundial Z. Y que los únicos que intentaron escapar trepando a sitios altos o caminando en dirección contraria fueron hombres occidentales.

Y las decenas de cámaras de esa zona, todas apagadas. Nada sospechoso. No emitieron señales de alta frecuencia con la música machacona o las antenas, como en el concierto del rapero, qué va. Nada que ver. Circulen, NPCs de mierda.


----------



## Terminus (30 Oct 2022)

Narbaiza dijo:


>



Vaya crack, menudo momento para ponerse con el palo selfie...


----------



## Edge2 (30 Oct 2022)

Estan censurando todas las imagenes....


----------



## Josant2022 (30 Oct 2022)

Madre mía los tarados antivacunas van a conseguir monopolizar todos los hilos y todas las cosas que ocurren en el universo, contando sus subnormalidades.

Es acojonante.


----------



## vladimirovich (30 Oct 2022)

Blackest dijo:


> En el segundo video de los que pones, hay una (parece que es mujer) abajo del todo que tiene cara de fiambre.



Ahi se ven minimo dos chicas muertas que estan mas azules que un pitufo.


----------



## lefebre (30 Oct 2022)

Trabajar para el enemigo dijo:


> ¿Los camboyanos no?



Esos no. Esos son charlies.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (30 Oct 2022)

Fake...


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (30 Oct 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> ¿sabes lo que es raro?
> si miras online, en la pagina del instituto nacional de estadistica te pone que hay 500 y pico españoles en total en corea del sur
> hay un español diciendo que estaba ahi en television española
> hay otro distinto en la pagina de otro periodico
> ...



Creo que ayer leí, que esa zona de Corea era la que más extranjeros tenía. Lo cual añade fuerza a las teorías conspiratorias.


----------



## Terminus (30 Oct 2022)

El cabrón de Pazuzu se había levantado con hambre. Se habrá quedado saciado, de momento...


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (30 Oct 2022)

Narbaiza dijo:


>



Eso sí que es reportar desde el campo de batalla. La envidia de Franganillo.


----------



## el futuro (30 Oct 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> Recordemos que todo empezó porque al final de la calle repentinaron todos esos muertos de manera fulminante, según los testigos y en el mismo punto, formando un muro de muertos que ni en Guerra Mundial Z. Y que los únicos que intentaron escapar trepando a sitios altos o caminando en dirección contraria fueron hombres occidentales.
> 
> Y las decenas de cámaras de esa zona, todas apagadas. Nada sospechoso. No emitieron señales de alta frecuencia con la música machacona o las antenas, como en el concierto del rapero, qué va. Nada que ver. Circulen, NPCs de mierda.



Los tontos sois muchos, y cada día sois más, y más tontos.

En este mismo hilo hay videos en los que se ve claramente que en la zona de las escaleras han caido en grupo aplastándose unos a otros. Se ven varias personas totalmente muertas en primer plano, con la cara azul, inertes. Muertos pero de pie, atrapados por la presión de cientos de personas. Imposible respirar. Imposible salir. Otros se intuyen debajo, aplastados. Tan aplastados que incluso la policía no tiene fuerzas para sacar a los primeros de todos.

Sólo en ese lugar tiene que haber habido varias decenas de muertos. Y las tienes ahí delante en el video, muertas o muriendo.

Sois tan tontos, que sólo así se explica como tanta gente se vacuna con productos experimentales, y se piensan que la otan está para salvarnos.


----------



## Deitano (30 Oct 2022)

¿Es posible que haya gente riéndose de esta desgracia?

Cada día me da más asco la especie humana.


----------



## Risitas (30 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Parecen maniquies



Joder menuda forma de tratar a las victimas...


----------



## Magufillo (30 Oct 2022)

Van a limitar el aforo en las calles y lo sabes.
No son magufadas. Vais a ver, de aqui en adelante, sucesos de esos, crecer como champiñones. A legislar y punto. Todo por el bien común.


----------



## Santon (30 Oct 2022)

Pasan todas estas cosas en Halloween porque es lo más parecido a un carnaval que tienen los países aburridos.

En Río de Janeiro no pasan estas cosas.


----------



## Kartal (30 Oct 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Madre mía los tarados antivacunas van a conseguir monopolizar todos los hilos y todas las cosas que ocurren en el universo, contando sus subnormalidades.
> 
> Es acojonante.



Están fatal de la azotea.


----------



## Azrael_II (30 Oct 2022)

Sigfrido2007 dijo:


> No lo veo vacunil.La compresión de la caja torácica por cientos de kilos desde todas las direcciones provoca colapso pulmonar con la consecuente hipoxia lo cual provoca una fibrilación auriculo-ventricular y posterior parada cardiaca en cuestión de dos o tres minutos. Si la compresión es aguda se produce una parada cardiaca refleja.
> Independientemente si había algún capullo vacunado tiene muchas más papeletas.
> Eso sin contar el trauma torácico con aplastamiento de las estructuras óseas y la multitud de fracturas que pueden producirse incluso fracturas óseas que perforen pulmón corazón tráquea y diafragma.
> Sin contar con que ese aplastamiento puede provocar reflejamente parada de diafragma por lesión del nervio frénico.
> ...



Para el Sars se usaron las de ARN? No dicen que era la primera veZ?


----------



## piensaflexible (30 Oct 2022)

elCañonero dijo:


> Uffff si Rarísimo rarísimo. Como van a haber pisadas o empujones si no se podían mover ni había espacio para irte al suelo genio



Pues probablemente me he venido arriba con el tema de las paradas cardiorrespiratoria a la vez, pero viendo las imágenes es cierto que no había espacio para nada absolutamente.


----------



## Terminus (30 Oct 2022)

La forma de morir es horrible. Aplastado.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (30 Oct 2022)

_Los equipos de Bomberos han trasladado la "dificultad para respirar" que han experimentado a su llegada a la zona,_
​








Al menos 146 muertos y un 150 heridos en la estampida humana en una fiesta de Halloween en Seúl


Al menos 146 personas han muerto y 150 han resultado heridas en una grave y multitudinaria estampida...




www.europapress.es





SI EL ARTICULISTA SE REFIERE A QUE ERAN LOS BOMBEROS LOS QUE EXPERIMENTABAN ESA SENSACION EN EL LUGAR SI PODRIA SER UN INDICIO DE RADIACION 5G







> ¿QUÉ COJONES TIENE ESTO QUE VER CON UNA AVALANCHA, SI SON LOS BOMBEROS LOS QUE TIENEN DIFICULTADES PARA RESPIRAR NADA MÁS LLEGAR?
> SÍNDROME DE IRRADIACIÓN.
> AVALANCHA DE MALDAD Y DE ESTUPIDEZ. LO MISMO DE SIEMPRE



t.me/monitoestepario/10729

1.7K viewsedited Oct 30 at 20:10


si es cierto que he visto a un negro dando " boqueadas" como de pez por que le falta el aire.

y aun no se le veia comprimido del todo.

tanto era asi que el tio aun no sabia si entrar en panico o divertirse

pero para mi ese tio en concreto en ese momento, si podria ser un indicio de que el oxigeno igual no esta siendo respirable quizas for sistemas que radien como el 5G​


----------



## Baltasar G thang (30 Oct 2022)

Kurten dijo:


> Hay que ser subnormal para referirte a ti mismo de esa forma tan despectiva, usando el lenguaje de los separatas catalanes xD
> 
> No cabe un tonto más en burbuja
> 
> Saludos



practicamente todos los que me rodean todos los dias son hezpañordos
INCLUIDOS LOS CACALANES
LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Baltasar G thang (30 Oct 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Madre mía los tarados antivacunas van a conseguir monopolizar todos los hilos y todas las cosas que ocurren en el universo, contando sus subnormalidades.
> 
> Es acojonante.



ser un testigo del 5g o un miembro de la compañia del grafeno y un antivacunas son dos cosas muy distintas, campeon
y si estan con el grafeno y el 5g en el hilo es porque su programa de iker despistes no lo ve ya ni el tato
amos no me jodas, es como lo de la tierra plana, es solo para desacreditar cualquiera que dude razonablemente de otra cosa

me la pela el grafeno, la vacuna es mala porque la escoria mundial, el bill gates y los payasos terroristas de la tele quieren que me la ponga. Automaticamente eso la hace mala. No necesito 5gs ni grafeno para llegar a una deduccion asi, y tampoco necesitas ser sherlock holmes


----------



## Kurten (30 Oct 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> practicamente todos los que me rodean todos los dias son hezpañordos
> INCLUIDOS LOS CACALANES
> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL



LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL (Verguenza ajena)

Saludos


----------



## SexyVIcky (30 Oct 2022)

Hace unos años pasó algo igual en Madric.Murieron unos pocos,aún asi es una tragedia.Gente joven que va a pasarlo bien en una fiesta y terminan muertos.
Los padres estarán destrozados y lo siento por ellos.


----------



## poppom (30 Oct 2022)

En este hilo se puede ver una de las dos personalidades que más le gusta a las élites entre los supuestos antisistema.
Se trata de los negacionistas de todo. Al estar definidos por la negación absoluta son incapaces de crear una oposición real ya que para ellos nada es real. El conspiracionismo absoluto, que no es más que solipsismo, es una forma de individualismo que aísla a la disidencia.


----------



## Josant2022 (30 Oct 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> ser un testigo del 5g o un miembro de la compañia del grafeno y un antivacunas son dos cosas muy distintas, campeon
> y si estan con el grafeno y el 5g en el hilo es porque su programa de iker despistes no lo ve ya ni el tato
> amos no me jodas, es como lo de la tierra plana, es solo para desacreditar cualquiera que dude razonablemente de otra cosa
> 
> me la pela el grafeno, la vacuna es mala porque la escoria mundial, el bill gates y los payasos terroristas de la tele quieren que me la ponga. Automaticamente eso la hace mala. No necesito 5gs ni grafeno para llegar a una deduccion asi, y tampoco necesitas ser sherlock holmes



Estáis todos para asar la manteca


----------



## GesCartero (30 Oct 2022)

Me quedo con este comentario de un forero en el economista. 


Las "fiestas" demoníacas suelen tener finales perversos, pero perfectamente previsibles.

Tras las máscaras y disfraces, se esconden intenciones que cada vez son más obvias. Y es que corromper y degradar a cualquier sociedad con elementos extraños a su cultura, tiene un coste terrible"

Parece que hay mucho tonto que no sabe qué las fiestas paganas dedicadas a Thanatos en la antigua Grecia, atraían a la muerte y muchos asistentes no verían nunca más un nuevo amanecer.


----------



## Sigfrido2007 (30 Oct 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Para el Sars se usaron las de ARN? No dicen que era la primera veZ?



Se usaron por primera vez para el Sars-Cov-1, y causaron cientos de miles de muertos en el sudeste asiático. Tuvieron que echar para atrás


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (30 Oct 2022)

Eight Die In Stampede At Fally Ipupa Concert In DR Congo - Insider Paper


A stampede left seven spectators and one police officer dead during a packed concert by African music star Fally Ipupa at the biggest.




insiderpaper.com





*Eight Die In Stampede At Fally Ipupa Concert In DR Congo*

AFP
October 30, 2022 6:33 am





Source: Video Screenshot 




A stampede left seven spectators and one police officer dead during a packed concert by African music star Fally Ipupa at the biggest stadium in DR Congo’s capital, the police chief told official press agency ACP on Sunday.
“There were eight deaths including one police officer,” general Sylvain Sasongo said.
The Martyrs’ stadium has an 80,000 capacity and reports said it was absolutely full for the local favourite, with one witness saying “even the corridors” of the stadium were overflowing.
“It was a stampede,” that caused the deaths, a policeman on the scene told the official Congolese Press Agency. “The music-lovers suffocated.”
The agency, which had reporters in the stadium covering the concert, said police had cordoned off three areas to secure the pitch, the VIP stand and the stage.
“Under the pressure of the crowd, the police could not hold out long,” ACP said.
Singer-songwriter Fally Ipupa, “like all Congolese singers”, had arrived several hours after the show had been scheduled to start, the agency noted.
The Kinshasa-born 44-year-old is one of Africa’s leading musicians whose albums sell world-wide.


LA QUINTA COLUMNA TV

Otra supuesta ESTAMPIDA en el Congo. ¿Qué pasa?. ¿La gente muere ahora de paros cardíacos en ESTAMPIDAS????.


t.me/laquintacolumna/27294

8.0K viewsOct 30 at 22:43


----------



## Sigfrido2007 (30 Oct 2022)

piensaflexible dijo:


> Cuéntanos mas



Yo me retiré cuando vi que toda la información era falsa y que por conocimiento previo sabía que el experimento ese producía proteínas Spike en todas las células del cuerpo además con el agravante que el ARN mensajero al hacer su función es destruido por la a denil ciclasa en muchos fragmentos que son captados por las transferasas y de ahí se pueden integrar en cualquier cadena de ADN del organismo


----------



## Sigfrido2007 (31 Oct 2022)

Narbaiza dijo:


> Y a saber a la velocidad que bombea la patata cuando te ves encerrado en semejante multitud sin ninguna posibilidad de salir, por lo menos a 130 pulsaciones por minuto.



a mucho más estamos hablando de fibrilación auriculoventricular con contracciones no útiles de cerca de 300 latidos minutos


----------



## Narbaiza (31 Oct 2022)

Sigfrido2007 dijo:


> a mucho más estamos hablando de fibrilación auriculoventricular con contracciones no útiles de cerca de 300 latidos minutos


----------



## Sigfrido2007 (31 Oct 2022)

Republicano dijo:


> Lo del ARN mensajero, ya dijo Karina Acevedo antes de pinchar a la población que estaban buscando una vacuna contra el cáncer. Pero no sabía que la llegaron a probar, y en España.



Pues sí conozco personalmente al representante de Pfizer que la llevaba para Málaga y Melilla. Un desastre completo.


----------



## waukegan (31 Oct 2022)

imutes dijo:


> ¡Coño! Un reptiliano satánico parlante.



Es un personaje de una serie de los 90. Y el nick es el nombre del actor, ya fallecido.

Esta cuenta ha sido problablemente vendida o robada. El antiguo dueño de la cuenta era una persona inteligente, educada y compasiva, en la línea del personaje que encarcaba, G'Kar, el cual había llegado a ser una especie de líder espiritual para su pueblo.


----------



## yixikh (31 Oct 2022)




----------



## yixikh (31 Oct 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> Eight Die In Stampede At Fally Ipupa Concert In DR Congo - Insider Paper
> 
> 
> A stampede left seven spectators and one police officer dead during a packed concert by African music star Fally Ipupa at the biggest.
> ...


----------



## xqyolovalgo (31 Oct 2022)

yixikh dijo:


>




11 justos?


----------



## Panzerfaust (31 Oct 2022)

Yo lo que no entiendo es como diferenciaban los que estaban vivos de los que no si todos los chinorris tienen los ojos cerrados


----------



## Narbaiza (31 Oct 2022)

¿ Será berdá esto?


----------



## imutes (31 Oct 2022)

waukegan dijo:


> Es un personaje de una serie de los 90. Y el nick es el nombre del actor, ya fallecido.
> 
> Esta cuenta ha sido problablemente vendida o robada. El antiguo dueño de la cuenta era una persona inteligente, educada y compasiva, en la línea del personaje que encarcaba, G'Kar, el cual había llegado a ser una especie de líder espiritual para su pueblo.



El  significa que estoy de cachondeo pero ¡gracias por la info!




yixikh dijo:


>




¿300 desaparecidos? !Eso no es una avalancha, es un agujero negro!



yixikh dijo:


>



¡Coño! Ya he perdido la cuenta.
Eso sí, todo normal. Vayan circulando


----------



## Magufillo (31 Oct 2022)

Reconocimiento facial y distanciamiento. Es por tu seguridad. Colabora goyim.


¿Que sentido tiene hacer reanimación cardiaca a gente que ha reventado aplastada?
Es una puta psyop. Ahora nos van a azuzar con noticias de estas, dia si y dia tambien. Sus vais a cagar vivos de ver como van acotando las vallas en los corrales. Las calles van a ser entornos "muy seguros". Vamos, que no vamos a poder ni manisfestarnos ni hacer guerrillas, cuando la puta borregada se de cuenta de adonde nos han conducido y la ruina que nos vamos a comer, estaremos con mas prohibiciones que China.


----------



## BlueOrange (31 Oct 2022)

Se trata de *153* jóvenes muertos simultáneamente de arritmia en el mismo lugar, y que habrá sido bajo el pulso de una antena de telcomunicaciones.

Artículo de prensa digital visto en el Telegram de La Quinta Columna (*post*) y (*copia*) del artículo.








Un superviviente de Seúl: "Todo el mundo comenzó a caer de repente y la gente fue aplastada"


Al menos 153 personas han muerto y 82 han resultado heridas en una grave y multitudinaria estampida humana ocurrida durante una fiesta de Halloween




www.niusdiario.es










Añado estos vídeos.










153 muertos por paro cardíaco simultáneo en Seúl Hallowen (31 oct.2022) Grafeno y antenas de telefonía


Grafeno, ondas electromagnéticas y parada al corazón. Efectivamente, NO fue una avalancha. Miren lo que dicen los testigos. https://t.me/laquintacolumna/27288 Un superviviente de Seúl: "Todo el mund...




odysee.com













153 muertos por paro cardíaco simultáneo en Seúl Hallowen (31 oct.2022) Grafeno y antenas de telefonía (2)


Efectivamente, NO fue una avalancha. Miren lo que dicen los testigos. https://t.me/laquintacolumna/27288 Un superviviente de Seúl: "Todo el mundo comenzó a caer de repente y la gente fue aplastada" R...




odysee.com




*Halloween Festival Itaewon 2022 - Seoul (Korea) (2022-10-28)*

Vídeo del 28 de octubre. Más que nada para ver el ambiente y la densidad de gente de esas calles, donde ha pasado hace unas horas el atentado del Gobierno coreano contra sus ciudadanos, 153 críos muertos de parada cardíaca fulminante.

*INFO de la caja del **vídeo original**.*
Halloween is back again this year. The streets of Itaewon on a Friday night are full of people who come for the festival! Today, let's walk along the busiest streets of the year, Itaewon, Seoul!
Filmed: October 28, 2022, 7:30PM
Weather: Sunny
Temperature: 15℃ / 59℉
Google Maps: 이태원 · 대한민국 서울특별시 용산구 이태원1동 녹사평대로46길 16
Naver Maps: 네이버 지도


----------



## al loro (31 Oct 2022)

La cobertura 5G de las grandes ciudades de Corea del Sur supera el 93% y los 400 Mbit/s de media | on5g


Las cuatro grandes ciudades de Corea del Sur tienen una cobertura 5G cercana al 95%, tanto en exteriores como en algunos interiores




on5g.es





Korea del Sur lidera mundialmente el despliegue 5G... en 4 ciudades, que incluye Seul......

El 5G SA es el 5G "puro" que seguramente han finalizado su despliegue ahora en 2022...


https://www.fiercewireless.com/operators/samsung-kt-launch-5g-sa-south-korea



SA= standalone
entorno 100% 5G con arquitectura Core ‘Stand Alone’ (5G SA), es decir, una red Core 5G totalmente independiente para aprovechar al máximo las capacidades de latencia y velocidad que permite 5G.
NSA= non standalone (que es un paso intermedio para llegar al 5G puro)

La próxima "tragedia" será en Barcelona, que tb destaca por festivales.


----------



## Elenanoinfiltrado (31 Oct 2022)

Os creéis muy listos y no podéis ser más mongoloides, da vergüenza entrar al floro.


----------



## Alew (31 Oct 2022)

Magufillo dijo:


> Van a limitar el aforo en las calles y lo sabes.
> No son magufadas. Vais a ver, de aqui en adelante, sucesos de esos, crecer como champiñones. A legislar y punto. Todo por el bien común.



Tragedias de este estilo llevan toda la vida ocurriendo pero como tú bien dices desde el momento que puede servir a la Agenda, ya es sospechoso de no ser un mero accidente. Yo más que para confinamientos, que también podría ser, lo veo más bien como una forma de implantar definitivamente la geolocalización. No hará falta imponerlo sino que será la propia gente quien lo demande. Te venderan una app con alerta por exceso de gente y claro, si no accedes a instalártela, serás un insolidario (ya sabemos cómo se las gastan). Algunos dirán que eso sólo sirve para países con mucha densidad de población pero no, todos vamos en alguna ocasión a algún centro comercial o fiesta patronal o lo que sea.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (31 Oct 2022)

No se si se ha posteado, el chaval que filma consigue escapar pero se ve bastante bien el agobio de estar en el aplastamiento a partir del minuto 24.


----------



## Karlb (31 Oct 2022)

imutes dijo:


> ¿Qué estampida?



La que hubo.


----------



## Deitano (31 Oct 2022)

Santon dijo:


> Pasan todas estas cosas en Halloween porque es lo más parecido a un carnaval que tienen los países aburridos.
> 
> En Río de Janeiro no pasan estas cosas.



Allí los muertos ni los cuentan.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (31 Oct 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Estáis todos para asar la manteca



haz lo que te diga la tele y asi te ahorras el dolor de cabeza de intentar pensar por ti mismo
pero dejanos a los demas usar todos los organos que queramos usar como queramos usarlos, que el tuyo sea una letrina publica no significa que los demas queramos lo mismo


----------



## Josant2022 (31 Oct 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> haz lo que te diga la tele y asi te ahorras el dolor de cabeza de intentar pensar por ti mismo
> pero dejanos a los demas usar todos los organos que queramos usar como queramos usarlos, que el tuyo sea una letrina publica no significa que los demas queramos lo mismo



Por supuesto, luego cuando se os mueran los niños porque suba la mortalidad infantil os pagáis vosotros el médico o que os atienda vuestra fruta madre.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (31 Oct 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Por supuesto, luego cuando se os mueran los niños porque suba la mortalidad infantil os pagáis vosotros el médico o que os atienda vuestra fruta madre.



los niños que se estan muriendo son los que se han pinchao la vacuna del covid, mongolin


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (31 Oct 2022)

Narbaiza dijo:


> ¿ Será berdá esto?



Son guiris disfrazados para Halloween, que no te enteras


----------



## Magufillo (31 Oct 2022)

Al final, va a matar mas , acudir a la Semana Santa que el covid y lo de Ucrania juntos . Al tiempo


----------



## Josant2022 (31 Oct 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> los niños que se estan muriendo son los que se han pinchao la vacuna del covid, mongolin


----------



## Raedero (31 Oct 2022)

Voy por la pág. 25 y todavía no he visto un post en el que se recopilen las condolencias de todas las personalidades y mandatarios, que es algo que sí ha salido en los medios de masas.

Psy-ops productions.


----------



## fever (31 Oct 2022)

fever dijo:


> colindante a una base americana...
> yo también pensé en sacrificios por la fecha ..
> .y por que siempre chapan accesos cuando hay mucha peña??'



sevilla dixit..


----------



## Baltasar G thang (31 Oct 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


>



riete de los niños muertos de repentinitis, pero riete siempre en honor a pazuzu, no simplemente como consecuencia de tu puto retraso, mongolito


----------



## Josant2022 (31 Oct 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> riete de los niños muertos de repentinitis, pero riete siempre en honor a pazuzu, no simplemente como consecuencia de tu puto retraso, mongolito



pazuzu tu abuela

me rio de ellos porque hay CERO muertos

lo que si va a haber son muchos muertos por padres que van a dejar de vacunar a sus hijos por culpa de gilipollas como tú. En tu conciencia quedará


----------



## imutes (31 Oct 2022)

Karlb dijo:


> La que hubo.


----------



## imutes (31 Oct 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> pazuzu tu abuela
> 
> me rio de ellos porque hay CERO muertos
> 
> lo que si va a haber son muchos muertos por padres que van a dejar de vacunar a sus hijos por culpa de gilipollas como tú. En tu conciencia quedará



Hay 0 niños muertos por covid, de lo que no se van a recuperar nunca es de la miocarditis, pericarditis, enfermedades autoinmunes, canceres, leucemias, etc etc etc .

¿Has sometidos a niños a experimentos genéticos?
Si afirmativo, pazuzu es tu señor.

.


----------



## DEREC (31 Oct 2022)

Alguien sabe explicar el mecanismo por el que se produce este tipo de sucesos?

Es decir, yo entiendo que si hay una estampida y alguno cae, pues se puede formar una montonera y los de atras siguen empujando por que huyen de algo. Pero en un caso como este, en el que la gente simplemente "fluye" en una direccion ¿que es exactamente lo que pasa? No hay forma de que la gente eche marcha atras y deje sitio para liberar a los apalastados? ¿o los de atras siguen empujando como si nada?


----------



## yonocompro (31 Oct 2022)

LoABC modificó la noticia,
en una captura de caralibro da un titular, pero si pinchas en la imagen sale un titular distinto.







50 personas caen *fulminadas simultáneamente* en la calle,
El 5gatitos en grafenados a toda máquina.

La avalancha es el elefante en la habitación.


----------



## al loro (31 Oct 2022)

Lo que decía, llegaron a 155 víctimas= 1+5+5=11
Dia 29= 2+9=11


----------



## Sr Julian (31 Oct 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> practicamente todos los que me rodean todos los dias son hezpañordos
> INCLUIDOS LOS CACALANES
> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL



Supongo que incluidos tu padre, madre y abuelos.


----------



## Sr Julian (31 Oct 2022)

yixikh dijo:


>



Estos no importan que son negros, como el muerto "frances".


----------



## Baltasar G thang (31 Oct 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> Supongo que incluidos tu padre, madre y abuelos.



critica al juego no al jugador, yo describo LA REALIDAD


----------



## Sr Julian (31 Oct 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> critica al juego no al jugador, yo describo LA REALIDAD



Pues esa es la realidad.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (31 Oct 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> Pues esa es la realidad.



la realidad siempre supera a la ficcion


----------



## Baltasar G thang (31 Oct 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> pazuzu tu abuela
> 
> me rio de ellos porque hay CERO muertos
> 
> lo que si va a haber son muchos muertos por padres que van a dejar de vacunar a sus hijos por culpa de gilipollas como tú. En tu conciencia quedará



ningun niño muere de covid pringao, pero crios jugando al futbol en un colegio, de paro cardiaco REPENTINO, han muerto ya unos cuantos
¿por que te crees que a los niños la vacuna la han prohibido en cantidad de paises?
mongolito, que eres un mongolito


----------



## Kartoffeln (1 Nov 2022)

Video 360 dentro de la multitud


----------



## yixikh (1 Nov 2022)

El agujero negro de seúl.
Ya no son más de 250 ahora son más de 350 desaparecidos.

Las autoridades buscan 350 desaparecidos entre los 153 fallecidos en la avalancha humana Seúl, última hora | Las autoridades buscan 350 desaparecidos entre los 153 fallecidos en la avalancha humana


----------



## Power Ranger en paro (1 Nov 2022)

yixikh dijo:


> El agujero negro de seúl.
> Ya no son más de 250 ahora son más de 350 desaparecidos.
> 
> Las autoridades buscan 350 desaparecidos entre los 153 fallecidos en la avalancha humana Seúl, última hora | Las autoridades buscan 350 desaparecidos entre los 153 fallecidos en la avalancha humana


----------



## danilovix (1 Nov 2022)

Stream de una hora desde la zona de la muerte.


----------



## xqyolovalgo (1 Nov 2022)

Elenanoinfiltrado dijo:


> Os creéis muy listos y no podéis ser más mongoloides, da vergüenza entrar al floro.




Pues ya sabes....

Tienes todo un mundo ahí fuera en el que te sentirás súper cómodo rodeado de otros NPCs como tú....


----------



## ecoñomixta (1 Nov 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Parecen maniquies



Y lo son, al igual que aquel famoso vídeo al inicio de la invasión de Ucrania. Daba vergüenza ajena igual que esta imagen


----------



## Volkova (2 Nov 2022)

Sigo leyendo el post y viendo videos. Pero no descarto que los hayan encerrado a drede. Le pega a los satanicos estos.


----------



## Volkova (2 Nov 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Es muy facil montar una estampida en una aglomeracion. Solo hay que gritar "tiene una pistola" o "allah akbar" y los que te ven se daran cuenta de que ni pistola ni pollas, pero los que no te ven se asustarán y empezarán a empujar a los que tienen detras e irá en aumento el pánico.
> 
> Algo asi hicieron unos graciosillos en una bulla de la Semana Santa de Sevilla en el 2000, creando una ola de gente desde la Plaza de la Gavidia que causo heridos. Otra en 2017, lo que pasa es que las bullas de Sevilla son de unos pocos cientos miles de personas y se concentran y se desplazan donde están los pasos o en puntos concretos, por que en caso de pánico, los que se alejan siempre encuentran salida y no hay aplastamientos más allá de algunas caidas.
> 
> Ahora, los coreanos tenian a mas de 100.000 concentrados en un barrio que está semicercado por una base militar, con monton de calles sin salida y cuellos de botella.



Pero no habia ni un negocio abierto o lugares para escalar? Es que parece que los hayan encerrado


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (2 Nov 2022)

Volkova dijo:


> Pero no habia ni un negocio abierto o lugares para escalar? Es que parece que los hayan encerrado



sobre eso ley algo de que abrieron algunos bares para meter a la gente y que no se apretaran fuera

no se si mas imagines es dificil saber


----------



## Volkova (2 Nov 2022)

Knight who says ni dijo:


> Algunos no dejan de grabar con el puto móvil ni muriendo...



La verdad es que son muy fuertes los videos, totalmente impactante.


----------



## Tadeus (2 Nov 2022)

Por si nadie lo ha puesto antes, un coreano explicando sobre mapa como pudieron ser las circunstancias que llevaron al apelotonamiento de la gente debido a la distribución de las calles.


----------



## Sigfrido2007 (2 Nov 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Para el Sars se usaron las de ARN? No dicen que era la primera veZ?



Las usaron y fue una catástrofe provocó decenas de miles de muertos eso los medios de comunicación pasaron de puntillas.


----------



## Power Ranger en paro (5 Dic 2022)

Raro es que esto se haya olvidado ya y no haya ninguna teoría alternativa por ahí.


----------

